# Tom90's Journal!



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Time to start a new journal. I'll use this one for the foreseeable future and just see where it goes!

My current goal is to gain mass and lose a bit of fat.

I start my next cycle today which consists of Fusion Pharma's gear my first time using this lab.

Weeks 1-9: 1.5ml Fast Rip EOD

Weeks 10-12:1ml Test Prop EOD

I'll be using Adex, Caber and HCG throughout and do a PCT consisting of Clomid and Nolva, at 100/100/50/50 and 20/20/20/20.

For anyone knew to this journal, my last cycle was 15 weeks of BSI T400 and 4 weeks of DNP at 250mg ED.

Even when I'd finished taking DNP at week 6, I still feel like I didn't really gain a great deal.

Current Stats;

6'2", 86kg, don't know BF% but it's more than I'd like :lol:

My diet varies daily but I generally aim for around 350g protein, 200g carbs, 80g fats, which comes in at roughly 2900 calories. My calories are at maintenance, I'm hoping to get some body recomp from my next cycle.

Current Lifts;

DL - 180kg x 5

SQ - 112.5kg x 5

DB Bench - 35kg x 11

Current Measurements;

Chest - 43"

Biceps - L15" R14.5"

Waist - 34"

Quads - 23"

Calves - 16"

Looking forward to seeing how these number have changed come September.

Current photos



I'll be taking new photos every week for comparison, and measuring once a month.

Week 1 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal-4.html

Week 2 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal-8.html

Week 3 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal-10.html

Week 5 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal-18.html

Week 6 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal-21.html

Week 7 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal-24.html

Week 10 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal-35.html

Anyway, thanks for having a look in.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Up nice and early for some fasted cardio. Going to do 45 minutes on a treadmill at 5km/h on an incline.

Training shoulders later and having my second jab of this cycle.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Wellllll look what I found here!! 

Been eagerly waiting for this journal mate!

Looks solid I think you will gain really nicely off this cycle, should have better luck than the first. Can't wait to see the results.

How comes your using caber this time?

Also 1.5ml eod, what mg does that work out to be each week overall then?

Come on son, best of luck, I'll be here every step of the way!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Wellllll look what I found here!!
> 
> Been eagerly waiting for this journal mate!
> 
> ...


Just using caber in case I get progesterone sides, prevention is better than cure. At least I know there's stuff in these vials, my left nipple has been aching like fvck! Trying to source some letro cause I can feel a lump..

I think it's 75mg of mast and tren and 80mg test per ml so 393.75mg and 420mg. I think..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders!

Smith machine behind neck press

Bar+40kg x 12

+50kg x 10

+55kg x 7

Front raises

15kg plate x 10

20kg x 12,12,11

DB Rear delt flyes supersetted with face pulls

12.5kg x 10

50lbs x 15

10kg x 10

50lbs x 15

10kg x 10

50lbs x 15

Cable side raises

15lbs x 12L 12R

15lbs x 11L 10R

15lbs x 9L 9R


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Tom, best of luck again mate.

However anither cycle already :laugh: i have to wait until about sept to recover lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Hey Tom, best of luck again mate.
> 
> However anither cycle already :laugh: i have to wait until about sept to recover lol.


I finish this cycle in the middle of September, then I'll definitely be off until at least June 2014, that's if I decide to have another one :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You know im subbed mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice one kiddo. Would love do something similar if it wouldn't cause world war 3 in my house


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am actually in bits this morning, my left quad is fvcked, can't walk properly. Also I feel like I have a cold, aching all over. Just dropped 2 ibuprofens and I'll have another 2 later.

Meant to do a circuit session in a sports hall later but I think I'll pass, was also going to train chest later but I think I'll give that a miss too.

Can't wait to finish work and get into bed


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'dddddd, good luck mate


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I am actually in bits this morning, my left quad is fvcked, can't walk properly. Also I feel like I have a cold, aching all over. Just dropped 2 ibuprofens and I'll have another 2 later.
> 
> Meant to do a circuit session in a sports hall later but I think I'll pass, was also going to train chest later but I think I'll give that a miss too.
> 
> Can't wait to finish work and get into bed


From the jabs?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

That fast rip a bit nippy then? :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What is one rip mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> What is one rip mate?


Normally test and tren mate, short esters.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> From the jabs?


The soreness is from the jabs yeah, flu could be test flu, had it on my last cycle too.



onthebuild said:


> That fast rip a bit nippy then? :lol:


To be honest the first injection was fine, minimal pip. Second one has killed me, lost track of how many times I've nearly fallen.

And fast rip is a blend of mast tren and test, all short esters to that's probably why it hurts :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

How often to you have to jab the short esters?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> The soreness is from the jabs yeah, flu could be test flu, had it on my last cycle too.
> 
> To be honest the first injection was fine, minimal pip. Second one has killed me, lost track of how many times I've nearly fallen.
> 
> And fast rip is a blend of mast tren and test, all short esters to that's probably why it hurts :lol:


The test and tren I'm jabbing at 450mg per ml is a killer too :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> How often to you have to jab the short esters?


Every other day, pinning doesn't bother me but the PIP does! I'll try .75ml in each tricep tomorrow and see how that goes



onthebuild said:


> The test and tren I'm jabbing at 450mg per ml is a killer too :lol:


I can imagine mate! At least it's only once a week mate ayyyyy.

Have you had any tren dreams, tren cough or night sweats yet? I've had nothing, not complaining though!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Normally test and tren mate, short esters.


Ah right, in good ratios i take it?

Think im a bit too inexperienced to be considering tren lol...as good as it appears to be.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Ah right, in good ratios i take it?
> 
> Think im a bit too inexperienced to be considering tren lol...as good as it appears to be.


Yeah test 80mg/ml mast and tren at 75mg/ml

As long as you research it and know what to expect with sides, and learn how to prevent them, who's to say you're inexperienced?

People put tren on a pedestal which I think is ridiculous, there's no need to have 9 cycles under your belt before you're allowed to try it..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Every other day, pinning doesn't bother me but the PIP does! I'll try .75ml in each tricep tomorrow and see how that goes
> 
> I can imagine mate! At least it's only once a week mate ayyyyy.
> 
> Have you had any tren dreams, tren cough or night sweats yet? I've had nothing, not complaining though!!


Just sweating more mate tbh!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Just sweating more mate tbh!


I'm not even getting that.

Pulled a girl last night and prayed I wouldn't get tren dick when we got back to mine. No problem keeping it up, but couldn't finish last night, I did this morning though


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm not even getting that.
> 
> Pulled a girl last night and prayed I wouldn't get tren dick when we got back to mine. No problem keeping it up, but couldn't finish last night, I did this morning though


What by yourself? :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I'm not even getting that.
> 
> Pulled a girl last night and prayed I wouldn't get tren dick when we got back to mine. No problem keeping it up, but couldn't finish last night, I did this morning though


How long are you into cycle?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> What by yourself? :laugh:


Cheeky!



onthebuild said:


> How long are you into cycle?


3rd pin today, so 5 days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Cheeky!
> 
> 3rd pin today, so 5 days


Few more days then mate, about 10 days in I started feeling the WC prop when I used that. So yeah, give it a week or so and I bet you're a sweaty paranoid freak! :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Few more days then mate, about 10 days in I started feeling the WC prop when I used that. So yeah, give it a week or so and I bet you're a sweaty paranoid freak! :lol:


That sounds awesome :lol:

Everyone says tren is worth the sides for what it does to you, can't wait to experience it for myself!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just pinned 0.75ml in each shoulder, hurt like fvck going in and ached for a few minutes after but they're fine now.

POA for tomorrow, 45 minutes of fasted cardio then train in the evening, probably chest since I missed it Friday. I'd do interval training after chest but my left quad is still fvcked, I'll probably just have 15 mins on the spin bike again.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Just pinned 0.75ml in each shoulder, hurt like fvck going in and ached for a few minutes after but they're fine now.
> 
> POA for tomorrow, 45 minutes of fasted cardio then train in the evening, probably chest since I missed it Friday. I'd do interval training after chest but my left quad is still fvcked, I'll probably just have 15 mins on the spin bike again.


Prepare for chronic pip tomorrow by the sounds of things!

Light lat raises seen to help warm things up of you do have it!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Prepare for chronic pip tomorrow by the sounds of things!
> 
> Light lat raises seen to help warm things up of you do have it!


I'd be lying if I said they weren't hurting right now. I tend to sleep on my side and woke up once in a bit of pain.

Up and ready for some cardio, I'd imagine even LISS will turn me into a sweaty mess, I was dripping with sweat after training shoulders last week!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I'd be lying if I said they weren't hurting right now. I tend to sleep on my side and woke up once in a bit of pain.
> 
> Up and ready for some cardio, I'd imagine even LISS will turn me into a sweaty mess, I was dripping with sweat after training shoulders last week!


I'm like that without AAS!! with I am like a fvcking waterfall mate! Feels kind of good in a terrible way though right?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> I'm like that without AAS!! with I am like a fvcking waterfall mate! Feels kind of good in a terrible way though right?


You poor fvcker :lol:

Off AAS, deadlifts, squats and HIIT are the only things that make me sweat.

I think it just tricks me into thinking I must be working hard to sweat this much!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> You poor fvcker :lol:
> 
> Off AAS, deadlifts, squats and HIIT are the only things that make me sweat.
> 
> I think it just tricks me into thinking I must be working hard to sweat this much!


Haha I know! Least I'm not one of those people with sweat that stinks! So I'm lucky in that respect!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Didn't manage to hit the gym this evening, unfortunately.

I'll be in there 100% tomorrow!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Didn't manage to hit the gym this evening, unfortunately.

I'll be in there 100% tomorrow!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Didn't manage to hit the gym this evening, unfortunately.
> 
> I'll be in there 100% tomorrow!


How many days a week you training?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> How many days a week you training?


5 while on gear. Aiming to do around 8 cardio sessions too, mixing HIIT and LISS


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> 5 while on gear. Aiming to do around 8 cardio sessions too, mixing HIIT and LISS


I do 5 too. I need to up my cardio.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> I do 5 too. I need to up my cardio.


Guess I'm lucky I enjoy cardio


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Guess I'm lucky I enjoy cardio


What's cardio?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> What's cardio?


Fatboy :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha are you serious?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Haha are you serious?


About enjoying cardio? Yeah!!! No point in being in good shape if you haven't got the stamina to hammer girls :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> About enjoying cardio? Yeah!!! No point in being in good shape if you haven't got the stamina to hammer girls :lol:


I meant no cardio phil lol


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I meant no cardio phil lol


Dead serious mate but then again I'm so fat that when I walk past the tv my girl misses three episodes of her soaps.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Dead serious mate but then again I'm so fat that when I walk past the tv my girl misses three episodes of her soaps.


Maybe I should do that. Swear I'm bloating already.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest

Db press - 35kg x 11,6,5

Inc Db press (partials) - 28kg x 12,10,9

Inc DB flyes - 15kg x 12,12,8

BW dips x 10,8,6

Followed by 15 minutes on the spinning bike

My first decent session of this cycle, felt pumped as fvck after my first set!! Managed to match my PB of 11 reps too, things are looking good so far


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had my first experience of tren cough.

Pinned my right glute and a few minutes later my chest started aching, I held a cough back for as long as I could, coughed once and I've been fine since.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Just had my first experience of tren cough.
> 
> Pinned my right glute and a few minutes later my chest started aching, I held a cough back for as long as I could, coughed once and I've been fine since.


Can you get it lots or is it just a few coughs? How does it make you cough?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Can you get it lots or is it just a few coughs? How does it make you cough?


Just one cough for me, I've read about people who thought they were going to die :lol:

I'm not sure how it makes you cough. I've read that it's to do with the tren going to your blood then into your lungs, not sure if that's true. I've also heard that nicking a vein with a needle with any gear can make you cough too, but this is the first time I've ever experienced it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Just one cough for me, I've read about people who thought they were going to die :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure how it makes you cough. I've read that it's to do with the tren going to your blood then into your lungs, not sure if that's true. I've also heard that nicking a vein with a needle with any gear can make you cough too, but this is the first time I've ever experienced it.


Oh god don't think I will be trying that out then.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> What's cardio?


More than 5 reps


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> More than 5 reps


Fck that then


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back

Pull ups 8,6,7

CG low rows - 80kg x 12,11,10

Lat pull down - 54kg x 10,11,10

T bar rows - 40kg x 12. 60kg x 9,10

Slept for about 2 hours last night so didn't bother with deadlifts today. Going out for a meal later then jumping straight into bed. I'm really stressed at work so maybe that's why I couldn't sleep, hopefully it's not 'trensomnia'.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Legs

Leg press - 205kg x 15,15,15,15

Leg ext - 90kg x 15,15,15

Lying leg curls - 64kg x 15,13,11

Leg ext - 45kg x 40,40,40

Lying leg curls - 32kg x 40,40,40

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15

Did those drop sets 3 times in a row, calves were on fire!!

Finished up with 15 minutes HIIT on the spinning bike, was sweating like a beast after it


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg press - 205kg x 15,15,15,15
> 
> ...


Nice calf work matey they must be coming along nice!

Why you no squat?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

They're getting there, being 6'2" I'm never going to have decent calves and I've accepted it, still smash them though!! They were so swollen at the gym! That reminds me, I've been on cycle for a week, need to take a few snaps...

The power rack has cracked welds apparently so it was cordoned off, I didn't really mind tbh :lol:

And btw, the only reason I leg pressed 205kg, is cause that's all the machine went up to. I can do around 360kg for 12 on the ones you can add plates to, but my work gym doesn't have that type.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Week one's photos.



No taking the p!ss out of my boxers either ya fvckers, I always where pants when I do cardio :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Your arms look ridiculously long in that first pic :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Your arms look ridiculously long in that first pic :lol:


They are mate! Long and fvcking dangly things! Cons of being tall I suppose. I have a mate who is about 5'6" and his arms around around 15" too, but they look a lot bigger on him!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Your arms look ridiculously long in that first pic :lol:


It's dhalsim from street fighter! ...if you can remember him lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> It's dhalsim from street fighter! ...if you can remember him lol.


Cheeky cvnt :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol. Calves are looking thick mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Back and bi's the best, where are your abs? ;-)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lol. Calves are looking thick mate :thumbup1:


I hope you're not just saying that to suck up haha!



Leonwales said:


> Back and bi's the best, where are your abs? ;-)


You're a cheeky cvnt an all :lol:

I've never seen them before in my life, actually been thinking about dropping cals to 2500. I start another 2 weeks of clen next Tuesday and I'm doing lots of cardio as it is


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha sorry mate I'm on a bit of a mission to get mine to show. How does that clen make you feel?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Haha sorry mate I'm on a bit of a mission to get mine to show. How does that clen make you feel?


For the first few days I notice my hands shaking like when I'm eating or just doing something with my hands. Fine apart from that and it only lasts a few days. Got myself some Pharma stuff and take 80ug each day.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> For the first few days I notice my hands shaking like when I'm eating or just doing something with my hands. Fine apart from that and it only lasts a few days. Got myself some Pharma stuff and take 80ug each day.


Ah I won't bother then I'll scare myself. Might do var or Winny with next cycle.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> View attachment 125694
> 
> 
> They're getting there, being 6'2" I'm never going to have decent calves and I've accepted it, still smash them though!! They were so swollen at the gym! That reminds me, I've been on cycle for a week, need to take a few snaps...
> ...


I dunno mate, I'm around 6ft1-2 and my calfs arnt too bad,



Must be all those stairs I have to lug people's mail up n down lol,

If you smash em. They will grow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> They are mate! Long and fvcking dangly things! Cons of being tall I suppose. I have a mate who is about 5'6" and his arms around around 15" too, but they look a lot bigger on him!


X2, I can't get a decent stretch on the lat pull down stations in my gym, it has two and they are both the same height/cable length, plates always touch before my arms fully extend, so annoying!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> I dunno mate, I'm around 6ft1-2 and my calfs arnt too bad,
> 
> View attachment 125725
> 
> ...


What about your arms? I feel arms and calves are my particularly lagging parts.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What about your arms? I feel arms and calves are my particularly lagging parts.


I dunno mate, for me..my biceps are fine as I'm quite lucky to have a high peak on them, triceps are pish though, haven't quite figured out the magic to work on em, hope the bear gets em growing!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Hello I am a member of the tall man no calves brigade


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did a circuit out of Men's Fitness this afternoon, my mate's idea. It was brutal though. 1 minute of an exercise, 15 seconds rest. I'll class that as my cardio for the day. Training shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Hello I am a member of the tall man no calves brigade


me too! i have super long limbs +_+


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got my mate to pin my rear delts for me, 0.75ml in each. This stuff is ****ing brutal, it's killing me :lol:

Training shoulders in a bit


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, what an amazing session!

Trained with a few mates so didn't really write it down but here's a few lifts.

Managed to DB shoulder press 30kg for 10,8 then 32.5kg for 5 and 2 assisted.

Did some face pulls supersetted with rear delt raises.

Then did cable lat raises.

Then my mates wanted to bench. Did DB chest press with 30kg, 10 reps with spot on form, then managed 40kg for 4 and 2 assisted, really surprised myself with that!

Finished up with 15 minutes HIIT on the spinning bike.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Wow, what an amazing session!
> 
> Trained with a few mates so didn't really write it down but here's a few lifts.
> 
> ...


Nice shoulder press budday!! Impressive to get them 32.5s up!

Ayyyy you just wanted to keep up with me on them 40kg DBs! 

Sounding like this fusion is good stuff mate, I'm getting on it next week I think


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha what evs, using 40's was my mate's idea!

This stuff definitely works, I haven't been on for 2 weeks yet and already my nuts have shrunk!!!!!

Hoping they'll get back up to size when I start HCG though.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there any particular reason for starting the hcg a bit later with this gear mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Is there any particular reason for starting the hcg a bit later with this gear mate?


I'm not starting it later mate, it's still 2 weeks after my first pin, which is next Tuesday.

So glad HCG doesn't have to be pinned IM, I'm like a dartboard as it is :lol:

I'm not complaining though, I knew what I was in for before I started this cycle.

A few people have said my shoulders are looking rounder, one person has said my arms are looking bigger. Keep the compliments coming


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm not starting it later mate, it's still 2 weeks after my first pin, which is next Tuesday.
> 
> So glad HCG doesn't have to be pinned IM, I'm like a dartboard as it is :lol:
> 
> ...


Ah right. I took mines from the start but only really because hackskii advised me to do it from the start. I just presumed that was right lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't been to the gym or done cardio all weekend, been really busy with work.

Pinned 1.5ml in my left delt last night and I'm aching like fvck this morning :lol:

Think I'm gonna train legs at some point today.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't trained today, think my appendix might be on its way out.

If I end up needing surgery, I'm not sure how to go about PCT, I was due to start HCG tomorrow and my nuts are small right now.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Noooo! You don't have much luck on cycle do you mate!

This stuff just doesn't agree with you, give it up


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Haven't trained today, think my appendix might be on its way out.
> 
> If I end up needing surgery, I'm not sure how to go about PCT, I was due to start HCG tomorrow and my nuts are small right now.


That sucks mate, why do you think that?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Phil you can fvck off :lol:

Ahh Rob it's just been aching all day like. It's probably my own fault, I've been p!ssed twice this cycle. Saturday I drunk quite a few vodkas, had 20 chicken nuggets and chips too. Last night I had a Chinese..

I was so strict on my last cycle. I know I shouldn't do can't help myself


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg press - 205kg x 15,15,15,15
> 
> ...


Legs!

Leg press narrow stance - 220kg x 15,15,15,15

Leg ext 90kg x 15,15,15

Lying leg curls 64kg x 15,14,10

Leg ext 45kg x 40,40,40

Lying leg curls 32kg x 40,40,40

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15 - repeated another 2 times

Didn't squat because I didn't fancy the pressure on my abdomen at all! The rest of the session went fine, did 15 minutes HIIT on the spin bike, the intensity wasn't as high as I'd liked as it made my abdomen hurt.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Legs!
> 
> Leg press narrow stance - 220kg x 15,15,15,15
> 
> ...


Better be careful or you'll be down as a squat dodger soon :laugh:

Thats some good leg pressing mate. How come you can pretty much double your squat on the leg press? Mines isnt all that much greater at all. Do you bring knees right into chest? It could just be variances in machine i guess, mines is a horizontal leg press. Ive never tried the ones where you push upwards.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Better be careful or you'll be down as a squat dodger soon :laugh:
> 
> Thats some good leg pressing mate. How come you can pretty much double your squat on the leg press? Mines isnt all that much greater at all. Do you bring knees right into chest? It could just be variances in machine i guess, mines is a horizontal leg press. Ive never tried the ones where you push upwards.


Hahaha, next week I'll squat, I promise.

That's a shocking leg press for me mate, I only use the machine as a warm up. It only goes to 205kg, I put a 15kg dumbell on it. The ones you push upwards, I can do 360kg for about 10 reps, try it and you'll surprise yourself.

My gym is at work and its not really for people who train legs lol, no squat rack or a leg press machine that you add plates to


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Hahaha, next week I'll squat, I promise.
> 
> That's a shocking leg press for me mate, I only use the machine as a warm up. It only goes to 205kg, I put a 15kg dumbell on it. The ones you push upwards, I can do 360kg for about 10 reps, try it and you'll surprise yourself.
> 
> My gym is at work and its not really for people who train legs lol, no squat rack or a leg press machine that you add plates to


Lol id have no chance mate, thats essentially double my max squat. I can do over 400kg if i do partial reps and dont bring my knees right into my chest which is why i was asking what your roms like...just in case youre at the cheating :lol:

Hows things otherwise mate? You feeling any better?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lol id have no chance mate, thats essentially double my max squat. I can do over 400kg if i do partial reps and dont bring my knees right into my chest which is why i was asking what your roms like...just in case youre at the cheating :lol:
> 
> Hows things otherwise mate? You feeling any better?


As if I'd cheat! I'm not in the half reps club :lol:

You've obviously seen photos of me on here, notice how big my ribcage is? I bring my knees down until they touch my ribs then back up, still decent ROM like.

Kinda feeling a bit better. My housemate said he had a bad gut and had the squits earlier, so maybe it was the Chinese we had on Sunday..

If I'm 100% tomorrow I'll start taking Clen again and I'll definitely be making up for my lack of cardio since Friday!

How's things with you anyway? Haven't been in many journals today, spent most of the day sleeping/sunbathing


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> As if I'd cheat! I'm not in the half reps club :lol:
> 
> You've obviously seen photos of me on here, notice how big my ribcage is? I bring my knees down until they touch my ribs then back up, still decent ROM like.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate. I must just be weak on the old leg press then :laugh:

Glad to hear youre improved mate.

I'm okay, a fat fvck but plodding away with diet anyway.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Sounds good mate. I must just be weak on the old leg press then :laugh:
> 
> Glad to hear youre improved mate.
> 
> I'm okay, a fat fvck but plodding away with diet anyway.


I think you're lacking confidence, your squat is a lot stronger than mine, I'd expect your leg press to be, too.

Don't be so hard on yourself! Shifting fat does take a while mind doesn't it :lol:

Can't believe it's photo day already tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I think you're lacking confidence, your squat is a lot stronger than mine, I'd expect your leg press to be, too.
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself! Shifting fat does take a while mind doesn't it :lol:
> 
> Can't believe it's photo day already tomorrow!!!!!


It is stronger just not by all that much really. My legs must prefer force of gravity lol.

Yeah i could shift it faster but im worried about losing strength.

Is it weekly photos mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> It is stronger just not by all that much really. My legs must prefer force of gravity lol.
> 
> Yeah i could shift it faster but im worried about losing strength.
> 
> Is it weekly photos mate?


Leg press, squats, gravity still plays a part in both!!

That's why I'd hate to cut natty, difficult to preserve muscle.. So when you getting back on :lol:

Yeah weekly, just so I can see changes throughout the week. In the mornings I actually look quite lean, but as soon as I've eaten something, my midsection just bloats


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Leg press, squats, gravity still plays a part in both!!
> 
> That's why I'd hate to cut natty, difficult to preserve muscle.. So when you getting back on :lol:
> 
> Yeah weekly, just so I can see changes throughout the week. In the mornings I actually look quite lean, but as soon as I've eaten something, my midsection just bloats


Haha i know, its a complete headache mate.

I'm not too sure about going back on. The earliest i'm supposed to be able to do it is mid august. Whether or not i will though i'm not sure.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am reading that right? 40 rep sets?! Lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I am reading that right? 40 rep sets?! Lol


Yeah buddy! My mate is coached by IFBB Pro James Llewelyn, I do what my mate says haha.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders!

DB shoulder press - 30kg x 12(PB),8,

32.5kg x 4

DB rear delt flyes - 10kg x 10

Supersetted with face pulls - 50lbs x 15

Repeated another 2 times

Cable lat raises - 10lbs x 15,15,15

Front raises - 15kg plate x 4 (shoulders were fvcked by this point and had to stop)

15 mins on the spin bike to finish off.

Started clen again today, 80ug ED for 2 weeks.

Think ill leave my ego at the door next time and keep using the 30kg DBs.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah buddy! My mate is coached by IFBB Pro James Llewelyn, I do what my mate says haha.


Your legs must've been pumped to fvck :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Your legs must've been pumped to fvck :lol:


Understatement of the century :lol:

Give it a try at the end of your next leg session, just half your normal working weight and take it from there.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Understatement of the century :lol:
> 
> Give it a try at the end of your next leg session, just half your normal working weight and take it from there.


Tbh, apart from a bit of cardio, I don't see any benefit it would have :confused1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Tbh, apart from a bit of cardio, I don't see any benefit it would have :confused1:


I don't really know either, it just hurts..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What's your reason behind supersetting facepulls and rear delt flies? Don't they work the same muscle?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Week 2 pics



Only difference I can see so far are veins in my lower abdomen and arms, maybe my waist is coming in a bit, can't be too sure.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> What's your reason behind supersetting facepulls and rear delt flies? Don't they work the same muscle?


Again mate, just something that my friend does, feels pretty good like, my traps are killing! I never do shrugs so I do 2 sets to hit rear delts and traps like.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> What's your reason behind supersetting facepulls and rear delt flies? Don't they work the same muscle?


Yes they do, they both work the rear delts, a superset should work the same muscle otherwise it would just be two sets using two different muscles.

Nothing very super about that :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Looking sharp mate! Everything's really tightnening up, keep up the good work!

Ps love how you greased up specially for the shoot


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Tbh, apart from a bit of cardio, I don't see any benefit it would have :confused1:


If you remember that know all muppet thay came in my test e journal slagging me off. He did 40-50 rep sets of everything. Man he was a dick!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Looking sharp mate! Everything's really tightnening up, keep up the good work!
> 
> Ps love how you greased up specially for the shoot


Thats surely his aftersun for that sunburn :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Looking sharp mate! Everything's really tightnening up, keep up the good work!
> 
> Ps love how you greased up specially for the shoot


Cheers mate

Dick :lol:



bigtommay said:


> If you remember that know all muppet thay came in my test e journal slagging me off. He did 40-50 rep sets of everything. Man he was a dick!


That means a lot :cursing:



bigtommay said:


> Thats surely his aftersun for that sunburn :laugh:


You'd be correct! Fell asleep in the sun yesterday, school boy error :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh and in 10 weeks time when I say I'm not happy with my results, link me back to this post and say 'this is why, fatboy'


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Done 50 minutes of fasted cardio this morning, 320 cals burnt according to the treadmill.

Day 2 of clen and my hands are shaking so bad when I'm writing this :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Done 50 minutes of fasted cardio this morning, 320 cals burnt according to the treadmill.
> 
> Day 2 of clen and my hands are shaking so bad when I'm writing this :lol:


What dose?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> What dose?


Straight in at 80ug of Astralean mate, even now I'm still shaking, fvcking love this stuff 

Hope I respond to it as well as you do!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Straight in at 80ug of Astralean mate, even now I'm still shaking, fvcking love this stuff
> 
> Hope I respond to it as well as you do!


Im upto 160 of dhacks stuff for this last week! Shakes are mad but its falling off!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Im upto 160 of dhacks stuff for this last week! Shakes are mad but its falling off!


160 of dhacks is a lot lol i no big peeps on here who wont take more than 80 and thought i was mad at 120 haha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 160 of dhacks is a lot lol i no big peeps on here who wont take more than 80 and thought i was mad at 120 haha.


I've been fine so far, I mean who knows if its doing any damage, but I make my choices and stand by them tbh!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wish I bought some of D Hacks' Clen when I had the chance. This astralean is alright but it ain't cheap like..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Wish I bought some of D Hacks' Clen when I had the chance. This astralean is alright but it ain't cheap like..


Yeah dhacks clen was fvcking cheap as chips, I wish I'd stocked up tbh. But you live and learn, astralean is meant to be one of the best UGL's so I guess you expect to pay premium.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back!

Deadlifts - 182.5kg x 4.5 (couldn't lock out on fifth rep)

Seated rows - 80kg x 12,12,11,10

T bar rows 60kg x 12. 70kg x 9,8 60kg x 12

BB curls 25kg x 12, 27.5kg x 12,12

Finished off with 15 minutes HIIT on the spin bike.

Felt like it was a good session, gutted I couldn't lock out on the 5th rep of deadlifts though!

Went for an ECG and general checkup today. BP was 121/62 which is apparently quite good? Also everything on the ECG was ok. I'll probably book myself in towards the end of my cycle to see how I'm doing


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Strong deads man!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Strong deads man!


Cheers butt, it's the most I've ever deadlifted for reps, wish my other lifts were in proportion with it!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Cheers butt, it's the most I've ever deadlifted for reps, wish my other lifts were in proportion with it!


Do you just go heavy and low reps? Mine are poor compared to yours.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Do you just go heavy and low reps? Mine are poor compared to yours.


Yeah that's about right same for BB squats and BB bench, not that I do BB bench anymore as it kills my collarbones.

I usually warm up with 70kg x 10, 120kg x 10 then just jump straight into my working weight. When I hit 200kg I'll probably use 160kg x 5 to ensure I'm properly warmed up for it.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah that's about right same for BB squats and BB bench, not that I do BB bench anymore as it kills my collarbones.
> 
> I usually warm up with 70kg x 10, 120kg x 10 then just jump straight into my working weight. When I hit 200kg I'll probably use 160kg x 5 to ensure I'm properly warmed up for it.


Do you start with the heavy lifts?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Do you start with the heavy lifts?


Yeah mate. I'm not sure why but when I do different exercises, I tend to go from starting with the exercise I can do the most weight with, then gradually move on to other exercises where I'm using less and less weight..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Also, my traps are absolutely killing me this morning!!!!!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah mate. I'm not sure why but when I do different exercises, I tend to go from starting with the exercise I can do the most weight with, then gradually move on to other exercises where I'm using less and less weight..


I do this too! It just makes more sense, if your knackered your not gonna pull your max weights so get them done early doors!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you just do one working set for deads?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Do you just do one working set for deads?


Yes mate, lots of warm up sets and then just one working set. Seems to be working for me though, gone from 160kg to 182.5kg in just a few months.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had another 50 minutes on the treadmill, incline fast walk, 325 cals burnt.

Think I'm training chest later.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Just had another 50 minutes on the treadmill, incline fast walk, 325 cals burnt.
> 
> Think I'm training chest later.


Double gym sessions?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Double gym sessions?


Yeah mannnnnn. Fasted cardio in the AM followed by weights then HIIT on the spin bike. YOLO.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah mannnnnn. Fasted cardio in the AM followed by weights then HIIT on the spin bike. YOLO.


Good effort mate I'm doing the same but the other way around weights first thing as I have carbs first thing. And then cardio at the end of the day. It's working though!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Good effort mate I'm doing the same but the other way around weights first thing as I have carbs first thing. And then cardio at the end of the day. It's working though!


I can only do it on weekends or days off. I'm up at 6 for work and I'm not sleeping well enough to get up at 5 for cardio!

Most days I just lift weights, then do HIIT.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah mannnnnn. Fasted cardio in the AM followed by weights then HIIT on the spin bike. YOLO.


Good effort


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just opened my triceps, 0.75ml in each.

Stuck the needle in my left arm and couldn't stop shaking when I was trying to inject, fvcking clen :lol:

Had to get my housemate to do it for me, he's probably gonna have to do all of them for the next 2 weeks haha!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

is it painful injecting there mate? I never injected anything but my ass. Im thinking shoulders next time if i go again.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> is it painful injecting there mate? I never injected anything but my ass. Im thinking shoulders next time if i go again.


Not really mate, didn't hurt at the time and its not hurting now. People say delts are painless but I've only injected fast estered stuff in there, which is known for being nippy anyways.

Just about to train chest, it's meant to help disperse the oil, we'll see if I can extend my arms in the morning :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest!

DB Press - 37.5kg x 8,7,4

Inc DB Press (partials) 30kg x 11,10,9

Inc DB flyes - 17.5kg x 12,9,10

Dips - 13,10,9

No cardio post workout, trained on my own tonight and didn't have much motivation.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

45 minutes on the treadmill. 5.5km/h and 5% gradient, 305 cals burnt.

My gym is upgrading the fire escapes in the weights area, aiming to be done by Wednesday. I can still use the cardio suite so I'll do cardio today and tomorrow. Then legs Weds, shoulders Thurs, back Fri, chest Sat.

Also my triceps are ruined, opening them on Saturday was a bad idea!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> 45 minutes on the treadmill. 5.5km/h and 5% gradient, 305 cals burnt.
> 
> My gym is upgrading the fire escapes in the weights area, aiming to be done by Wednesday. I can still use the cardio suite so I'll do cardio today and tomorrow. Then legs Weds, shoulders Thurs, back Fri, chest Sat.
> 
> Also my triceps are ruined, opening them on Saturday was a bad idea!


Hope they give you some money off for being closed.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Hope they give you some money off for being closed.


Cons of using a free gym at work, you can't really complain :lol:

I don't mind a few days off, my triceps are actually that bad.

Hopefully I'll really notice some strength increase this week, been on 3 weeks tomorrow and haven't had any massive increases in strength yet.

Been thinking today about adding in an oral, like 1 methyl test, but I'm too fond of a drink haha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Cons of using a free gym at work, you can't really complain :lol:
> 
> I don't mind a few days off, my triceps are actually that bad.
> 
> ...


Oh right, free stop moaning then  I was thinking of adding something to my test but I think I'll run the full cycle first.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cardio again this morning, 45 minutes, 300 cals burnt.

Stopped shaking as much on Clen now. Also, my triceps are still red, I'm hoping it's just cause they were a new injection site.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Week 3 updated pictures.



I can notice the definition coming in, in my quads and back. My chest and gut always seems to hold on to fat the most!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Oh wow look at them legs! Was they that good in the last pics? I can't remember.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Oh wow look at them legs! Was they that good in the last pics? I can't remember.


You should put no **** after a comment like that, unless you are in fact a homosexual, then I'd take it as a compliment :lol:

Last week's



This week's



When I look at these photos I can see my love handles have shrunk already and I'm starting to get the pizza slice thing around my lower abs!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You need to invest in some proper boxer shorts ffs!! :lol:

Great difference in a short space of time, looks like you get on with clen also!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> You need to invest in some proper boxer shorts ffs!! :lol:
> 
> Great difference in a short space of time, looks like you get on with clen also!


I swear wearing pants is the only reason this journal gets looked at :lol:

I wouldn't say its purely down to the clen, but it helps a lot! In the last week I've done lots of cardio, been p!ssed once, had McDonald's twice, had a mixed grill once, too. I really don't know why, but I have no self control on this cycle!

My gym should be done with this fire door situation tomorrow so I should be able to train. I'll probably do legs push pull in the next 3 days, just so I get everything trained this week. I'm off work now until Sunday so I'll be doing fasted cardio every morning, then train in the evening, need to get back on track.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> You should put no **** after a comment like that, unless you are in fact a homosexual, then I'd take it as a compliment :lol:


Wtf is one after legs or something? Hell of a difference. Can see the splits much more clearly. I give up saying no ****, everything I say sounds ****. I just want legs like that.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Wtf is one after legs or something? Hell of a difference. Can see the splits much more clearly. I give up saying no ****, everything I say sounds ****. I just want legs like that.


Haha!!!!! **** as fvck :lol:

I'll be honest, the only time I've squatted on this cycle is bodyweight squats after pinning my ****!

I do intend to squat tomorrow, probably gonna use 112.5kg and see how I get on.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Haha!!!!! **** as fvck :lol:
> 
> I'll be honest, the only time I've squatted on this cycle is bodyweight squats after pinning my ****!
> 
> I do intend to squat tomorrow, probably gonna use 112.5kg and see how I get on.


So what's the secret then?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> So what's the secret then?


Genetics :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Genetics :lol:


Genetics change in a week? Lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Genetics change in a week? Lol


Oh did I say genetics? I meant tren


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Oh did I say genetics? I meant tren


You getting the sides?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> You getting the sides?


Cardio capacity is crap, can't sleep sometimes, fine apart from that like. Think I'll use test and tren enanthate for my next cycle though, might even try an oral kickstart!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Cardio capacity is crap, can't sleep sometimes, fine apart from that like. Think I'll use test and tren enanthate for my next cycle though, might even try an oral kickstart!


Triple decker lol! I want to try tren but I'm scared


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Triple decker lol! I want to try tren but I'm scared


Doooo it!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Lower abs have come on great matey, good job!

And obviously your fine legs 

Clen I think is working it's magic, I'm hoping t3 can do something similar to me!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Doooo it!


I'm scared ill go loopy lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

50 minutes on the treadmill, 5% incline, 5.5km/h, 340 cals burnt.

Definitely training legs later


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Oh did I say genetics? I meant tren


Trenetics!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> 50 minutes on the treadmill, 5% incline, 5.5km/h, 340 cals burnt.
> 
> Definitely training legs later


Show off! Like the lads who train chest, you'll just train legs.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Show off! Like the lads who train chest, you'll just train legs.


Haha! I always try and get legs done first because there's no way I'd want to train legs on a Friday or Saturday. My gym is finally back open today!!!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Haha! I always try and get legs done first because there's no way I'd want to train legs on a Friday or Saturday. My gym is finally back open today!!!!


Haha good news. Straight back onto it now then.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Legs!
> 
> Leg press narrow stance - 220kg x 15,15,15,15
> 
> ...


Legs!

Leg press narrow stance - 230kg x 15,15,15,15

Leg ext 95kg x 15,15,15

Lying leg curls 64kg x 15,14,12

Leg ext 45kg x 40,40,40

Lying leg curls 32kg x 40,40,40

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15 - repeated another 2 times

Did 15 minutes HIIT on the spin bike afterwards.

Before I get jumped on for being a squat dodger, here's why..



Fell asleep in the sun earlier!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Squat dodger  training legs again I see


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Squat dodger  training legs again I see


Oi!!!!!

Only train them once a week :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Oi!!!!!
> 
> Only train them once a week :lol:


Only messing with you


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Push!

DB Shoulder press - 30kg x 11,8,7

DB Inc chest press (partials) - 30kg x 9

28kg x 12,8

Behind neck press - bar+40kg x9,9,7

Incline DB flyes - 15kg x 12,9,8

Cable lat raises - 10lbs x 15,15,15

BW Dips - 12,10,8

Well and truly worn out after that!

Tried to pin my delts before I went but again my hands were shaking too much when I was trying to push the plunger, had to get a mate to do it for me.

Disappointed with DB shoulder press, I'm into week 4 now and my strength still hasn't gone up.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pull!

Pull ups - 12,8,6

Seated row - 82.5kg x 12,9

80kg x 8

T bar rows - 65kg x 8

60kg x8,

Facepulls - 50lbs x 15,15,15

Cable curls - 50lbs x 12,10,8

Really couldn't be ar5ed with deadlifts today, barely slept last night and haven't drunk much water today, didn't really feel well enough. Didn't do any cardio either. This has been a bad week for the gym, next week will be better.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Pull!
> 
> Pull ups - 12,8,6
> 
> ...


No bent over rows?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> No bent over rows?


T bar rows are very similar


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> T bar rows are very similar


If not better!

I love to do them but it's pretty awkward to set them up in my gym, so I have to stick with bent over row!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> If not better!
> 
> I love to do them but it's pretty awkward to set them up in my gym, so I have to stick with bent over row!


I kinda feel it hitting everything, traps, rear delts, lats.. Really good exercise for me!

I'm not gonna lie, I went off the rails last night. Went out with my mates, drank a lot of vodka. End of the night I had a large double cheeseburger meal and 20 chicken nuggets.

I did bring a girl home, quite smart too.

I was too drunk to mess about when we got home but I smashed her this morning.

Tren is absolutely killing my cardio, usually I can go flat out for quite a while without getting tired. Within minutes I was panting like a fvcking dog.

Serious question, does half hour of smashing a bird count as cardio? It was mostly me doing all the work, if that makes a difference.

Also I've been thinking about trying to get hold of some Pharma Anavar. I think if I was taking an oral I'd definitely stay off the booze.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I kinda feel it hitting everything, traps, rear delts, lats.. Really good exercise for me!
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I went off the rails last night. Went out with my mates, drank a lot of vodka. End of the night I had a large double cheeseburger meal and 20 chicken nuggets.
> 
> ...


Half hour? That all you got?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Half hour? That all you got?


If I'd had my way, it would've been a bit less :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> If not better!
> 
> I love to do them but it's pretty awkward to set them up in my gym, so I have to stick with bent over row!


I love bent over rows! I do them Yates style, more stood up with ar5e stuck out and find I can really pack the weight on and get major pumps!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> If I'd had my way, it would've been a bit less :lol:


That would have been 3 times for me including zipping and unzipping :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Defiantly the best cardio you can do!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Depends whether its high intensity or not..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Depends whether its high intensity or not..


Of course!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had 2/3 hours sleep last night and worked 10.5 hours today, work is getting a lot more physical for the next 6/7 weeks. I'll keep my cals the same and hopefully it'll help to burn more calories.

Today is leg day and I genuinely don't have it in me, absolutely hanging. Considering some low intensity cardio later but Ill see how I feel. I'm only working 7 hours a day for the rest of the week so I'll definitely get training nailed.

Forgot to take my clen and adex this morning, that tired. Tomorrow was due to be my last day on clen for this 2 week stint, pointless taking it tomorrow now so I'll just come off it until the 22nd July, hopefully I can get my hands on some more clen too..


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

If youre that fatigued then its probably best to just sack it off and do legs tomorrow when fresh mate.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> If youre that fatigued then its probably best to just sack it off and do legs tomorrow when fresh mate.


Yeah I will do. 100% squatting tomorrow!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Squats - 112.5kg ATG - 5,5

Leg ext 90kg x 15,15,15

Lying leg curls 64kg x 15,15,11

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15 - repeated once more

Did 20 HIIT minutes on the spin bike afterwards, 30 seconds sprint, 2 minutes recovery at a decent pace, if I'm honest I didn't need the whole 2 minutes to recover, I'll drop it down to 1:30 tomorrow.

I only managed 2 sets of squats today before my quads and hams started cramping up, I think it's cause I've been out on my jet ski this morning. I also miss the amount of volume I do on leg days, if I don't squat. Actually thinking about not squatting again until summer's over.

I've just ordered 60 50mg BD Anavar and 100 40ug Chinese Clen tabs.

I already have 43 10mg Pharma Anavar tabs which I'll start using soon. Also I'm down to around 50 tabs of the Astralean Clen I bought so ordered more.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You should put no **** after a comment like that, unless you are in fact a homosexual, then I'd take it as a compliment :lol:
> 
> Last week's
> 
> ...


That some major changes there


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> That some major changes there


Aww Simon!!! You're such a sweetheart 

Been meaning to ask, when I squat, my lower back hurts sometimes. Any idea if I'd still get this pain if I switched to front squats?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Aww Simon!!! You're such a sweetheart
> 
> Been meaning to ask, when I squat, my lower back hurts sometimes. Any idea if I'd still get this pain if I switched to front squats?


One way to find out!

But seriously. Back pain from swatting implies injury, weakness or form issues. They normally come in pairs. Worth getting sorted


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> One way to find out!
> 
> But seriously. Back pain from swatting implies injury, weakness or form issues. They normally come in pairs. Worth getting sorted


Maybe next week I'll try front squats.

I don't think it's injury, I can deadlift a lot so wouldn't say my lower back is weak, must be form. I'll switch it up anyway. Cheers mate!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jet ski?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Maybe next week I'll try front squats.
> 
> I don't think it's injury, I can deadlift a lot so wouldn't say my lower back is weak, must be form. I'll switch it up anyway. Cheers mate!


Front squat only tends to fix knee issues matey, but give it a try you never know!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Squats - 112.5kg ATG - 5,5
> 
> Leg ext 90kg x 15,15,15
> 
> ...


Var will be awesome mate, I'd like to see how it compares to my winny!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been on cycle for 1 month now so I took some measurements this afternoon. I actually don't have the energy to stand up and take photos, think I'm coming down with Flu. I've been cold but sweating all day and I'm getting ridiculous pain in the back of my head.

Chest - 43 6/8" (+6/8")

Biceps - L15" (No change) R15" (+0.5")

Waist - 33.5" (-0.5")

Quads - 23.5" (+0.5")

Calves - 16" (No change)

All measurements taken first thing in the morning, 0 pump.

Waist is measured at the narrowest part, it would probably go down another half inch or so if I wasn't so bloated, haven't had a sh!t since Sunday, need to add All Bran back into my diet.

Quads measured about half way between my knee and groin.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Er getting sick is the worst, will mess you up.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've been on cycle for 1 month now so I took some measurements this afternoon. I actually don't have the energy to stand up and take photos, think I'm coming down with Flu. I've been cold but sweating all day and I'm getting ridiculous pain in the back of my head.
> 
> Chest - 43 6/8" (+6/8")
> 
> ...


Decent changes over the month pal, nice work! Good to even out the biceps lol 

I've got a weird flu thing too atm, feel horrible! Are we sure it's not hayfever?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Confirmed for having flu. Went to the Doctor's earlier and my inner ear temp was 38.7°, 1.7° higher than normal.

I'm on some medication until it clears up so I'm having a few days off the gym. Why does sh!t like this always happen when I'm on cycle!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Confirmed for having flu. Went to the Doctor's earlier and my inner ear temp was 38.7°, 1.7° higher than normal.
> 
> I'm on some medication until it clears up so I'm having a few days off the gym. Why does sh!t like this always happen when I'm on cycle!!!


Is that the test flu mate?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Confirmed for having flu. Went to the Doctor's earlier and my inner ear temp was 38.7°, 1.7° higher than normal.
> 
> I'm on some medication until it clears up so I'm having a few days off the gym. Why does sh!t like this always happen when I'm on cycle!!!


Rest is good, you'll be back soon enough. Get well sick note.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Is that the test flu mate?


No idea mate, could just be normal flu. I had test flu in the first few weeks of my first cycle, I'm roughly 1/3 of the way through this cycle so I'm not sure if I could have it this late into the cycle.

Due to pin tonight too but genuinely can't be ar5ed


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> No idea mate, could just be normal flu. I had test flu in the first few weeks of my first cycle, I'm roughly 1/3 of the way through this cycle so I'm not sure if I could have it this late into the cycle.
> 
> Due to pin tonight too but genuinely can't be ar5ed


I hope you feel better soon mate. I fvcking hate jabbing too its a psychological p1ss take!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

EFC said:


> I hope you feel better soon mate. I fvcking hate jabbing too its a psychological p1ss take!


I don't mind the jabbing at all, it's just the PIP that gets to me. My left glute is still hurting from 3 days ago but my right glute is fine from last night.

Can't believe I've only trained legs this week, hopefully I'll be 100% by Sunday.

Might do some low intensity cardio tomorrow, see how I feel.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I don't mind the jabbing at all, it's just the PIP that gets to me. My left glute is still hurting from 3 days ago but my right glute is fine from last night.
> 
> Can't believe I've only trained legs this week, hopefully I'll be 100% by Sunday.
> 
> Might do some low intensity cardio tomorrow, see how I feel.


You dont have the best of luck on the cycles mate. Hope you get a clear run at the rest of this.

I'll maybe get to see what pips all about now that i'm gonna go non pharma


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> You dont have the best of luck on the cycles mate. Hope you get a clear run at the rest of this.
> 
> I'll maybe get to see what pips all about now that i'm gonna go non pharma


I know 

If its not tiredness it's work, if its not work it's an illness. Something always getting in the way!

It just gives me more focus and drive for next week!!!!!!

PIP shouldn't be that much of an issue for you mate. The T400 I used on my first cycle was sh!t and it gave the majority of users some PIP.

My current cycle is all fast estered stuff which is renowned for giving PIP.

I'm pretty sure I've read that Fuerza is PIP free so you should be fine 

Oh and I'm looking at adding in Pharma grade Anavar next Wednesday!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Feeling a lot better now! No more cold sweats, aches, blocked sinus, nothing 

Had a pepperoni pizza tonight, followed by ice cream and some coke zero.

Fasted cardio in the morning, planning to do an hour. Hopefully I'll train chest tomorrow too with some HIIT after it.

Just pinned my delts myself, so much easier when you're off clen and not shaking like a sh!tting dog anymore. Things are looking up :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Feeling a lot better now! No more cold sweats, aches, blocked sinus, nothing
> 
> Had a pepperoni pizza tonight, followed by ice cream and some coke zero.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the aids cleared up nicely


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Feeling a lot better now! No more cold sweats, aches, blocked sinus, nothing
> 
> Had a pepperoni pizza tonight, followed by ice cream and some coke zero.
> 
> ...


I had pizza tonight too mate....and 8 pints of magners, 6 packs of mcoys and a big bar of galaxy. Feel sick as.dog  lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Sounds like the aids cleared up nicely


Yeah I think it was good aids again, bad aids tend to last a bit longer:tongue:



bigtommay said:


> I had pizza tonight too mate....and 8 pints of magners, 6 packs of mcoys and a big bar of galaxy. Feel sick as.dog  lol.


Fvcking hell, and I felt guilty because of a pizza and ice cream :lol:

I've never been one to drink in the house. When I do drink it's always a night out and I usually get p!ssed.

I think I need to lay off the cheats a bit, I'm getting where I want to be, but not fast enough. Maybe one night a week I'll have a drink and another night I'll add a non creamy curry sauce to my chicken and rice. I'm so wild.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hour of fasted cardio done, 402 cals burnt.

My training partner is probably hungover but I'll try and convince him to train chest later. He loves training chest and biceps.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest!

Inc DB press

30kg x 12,12,8

Smith inc press

Bar+30kg x 10

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+50kg x 10

Bar+60kg x 6

Inc DB flyes

15kg x 12,12,10

40 second stretch with 7.5kg DBs(couldn't last a minute lol)

Dips

BW+10kg x 9,7,6

Finished up with 20 minutes on the spin bike.

Disappointed with the incline press in the smith machine, I usually shoulder press that weight behind my neck for more reps.

It was good apart from that, saw veins in my shoulders that I haven't seen before.

So glad to be well again, hopefully the rest of the week will be just as good


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

How much weight you gained on this new cycle?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> How much weight you gained on this new cycle?


Fvck knows mate. I was around 86kg at the beginning. I thought my weighing scales were broke but it turns out it just needs new batteries. I've ordered some so when they arrive I shall post up.

When I recently had BP and ECG tests I was 89kg but that was after drinking a lot of water, I usually weigh myself after my morning wee.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Fvck knows mate. I was around 86kg at the beginning. I thought my weighing scales were broke but it turns out it just needs new batteries. I've ordered some so when they arrive I shall post up.
> 
> When I recently had BP and ECG tests I was 89kg but that was after drinking a lot of water, I usually weigh myself after my morning wee.


Lol I do the same, I bought new scales but they both say I'm fat.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Lol I do the same, I bought new scales but they both say I'm fat.


Fvckin edda :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fvck me 2 hours sleep all night, gonna need some caffeine today!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Fvck me 2 hours sleep all night, gonna need some caffeine today!


Tren messing you up?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Tren messing you up?


It's crazzzzy stuff, but it definitely works!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> It's crazzzzy stuff, but it definitely works!


I wanna try it lol. What doses you running?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> I wanna try it lol. What doses you running?


Quit waiting around like a pussyhole then!

250mg a week is plenty for me atm!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Quit waiting around like a pussyhole then!
> 
> 250mg a week is plenty for me atm!


Still on my test cycle lol! I was thinking of adding d Bol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just lay in bed and can't switch off, been hanging out my erse all day!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back!

Deadlifts

70kg x 10

120kg x 5

160kg x 5

200kg - failed two attempts

Pull ups

9,5,4

Low row

77.5kg x 12

80kg x 8

82.5kg x 8

T bar rows

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 10

65kg x 9

BB curls

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 9

Actually devastated when I couldn't DL 200kg above my knees, I thought I'd get 2, maybe 3.

My lower back was pumped as fvck after this. T bar rows really hurt and standing BB curls was crippling. Gonna try and get my hands on some taurine and electrolytes.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Whats your 1rm deadlift mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Whats your 1rm deadlift mate?


God knows, did 200kg in December 2011 and that was when I was natty. And I was 103kg of fat :lol:

In hindsight I think confidence had a lot to do with it. Heading to the gym I was questioning whether I'd do it. 'I'm only on 2000 cals a day', 'I only had 2 hours of sleep last night'.

Next week I'll be on Anavar so I may avoid deadlifts if the pump is as bad as people make out.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> God knows, did 200kg in December 2011 and that was when I was natty. And I was 103kg of fat :lol:
> 
> In hindsight I think confidence had a lot to do with it. Heading to the gym I was questioning whether I'd do it. 'I'm only on 2000 cals a day', 'I only had 2 hours of sleep last night'.
> 
> Next week I'll be on Anavar so I may avoid deadlifts if the pump is as bad as people make out.


**** i didnt realise you were ever that heavy mate. Yeah i used to feel weaker as soon as i even thought about reducing calories but it doesnt bother me at all now.

Haha what anavar you going on mate? I know you said you were going to do pharma maybe? How does that work when the pharma tabs are 2.5mg, do you need to take about 20-40 per day?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> **** i didnt realise you were ever that heavy mate. Yeah i used to feel weaker as soon as i even thought about reducing calories but it doesnt bother me at all now.
> 
> Haha what anavar you going on mate? I know you said you were going to do pharma maybe? How does that work when the pharma tabs are 2.5mg, do you need to take about 20-40 per day?


Ai, I've never seen an ab in my life, I was quite fat and short through my teens. Got myself a decent job in January 2009, started to take an interest in fitness. April 2010 I managed to get myself down to 82kg and around 6 foot tall.

September 2010 I got back with my ex girlfriend after 3/4 years. We split up in February 2011 and that was when I shot up to 103kg. We used to go away for weekends, eat out a lot, have takeaways and stuff. I was training at the time, so call it bulking hard :lol:

I could never see the weight I was gaining although a few people had mentioned it, I just thought stronglifts was starting to work LOL.

After we split up there was a weightloss comp in work so I keto'd myself down to 92kg and started playing rugby again, and eventually got down to mid 80s.

Then in April I was going through a sh!t time at work, stopped playing rugby and stopped going to the gym.

Had a go of DNP in June 2012, went to Kavos for 2 weeks straight after the cycle was finished. Gained a sh!t load of weight, got myself back up to 93kg and people started calling me fat at work.

Did IF from September until December and managed to get myself down to 84kg. Then in the January I started my first steroid cycle, with DNP too, as you'll recall.

And here's where I am today, forever struggling to get into shape. I have new batteries for my weighing scales now so will see how much I've put on since this cycle, I was 86kg before I started.

*Anavar*

The Pharma stuff I have is 10mg and is made by General European Pharmaceuticals, or something like that. I'll be taking 10mg in the morning 20mg before training in the afternoon, then 10mg in the evening.

I currently have BD 50mg Anavar in the post and Triumph labs 50mg in the post too. I'm going to use the Triumph stuff after the Pharma. I have it on good authority that the Triumph Anavar isn't cut with anything, so after 2 weeks on Pharma stuff I'll see if I can tell the difference. 100mg should cripple you with pumps if it's Pharma grade so it'll be interesting to see how I get on with this UGL stuff..

*
SOZ ABOUT THE ESSAY!*


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow yoyo weight!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Hang on, I'll just fetch my violin


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fvckin hell mate lol. I can hardly remember last week never mind what happened 3-4 years ago :laugh: Getting there though mate.

Re. The anavar. Is it definitely pharma grade? I always thought pharma grade tabs were smaller doses and super rare.

Im interested to see how each of them go for you though mate as its something i'm thinking of throwing into the end of my last cycle (your idea if i remember rightly lol).

The fuerza is about the best i can do. Either fuerza, bd or rohm at a push. No idea whats meant to be good so will be watching a few journals closely i think.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Hang on, I'll just fetch my violin


Cvnt :lol:



bigtommay said:


> Fvckin hell mate lol. I can hardly remember last week never mind what happened 3-4 years ago :laugh: Getting there though mate.
> 
> Re. The anavar. Is it definitely pharma grade? I always thought pharma grade tabs were smaller doses and super rare.
> 
> ...


Oh ai it's a long journey but I've never been more dedicated.

100% genuine stuff. General European Pharmacies Oxandrolone.

ROHM cost a bit more than BD, heard Fuerza is hit and miss. Ideally you'd love to know which contains the most Anavar and which is cut with other stuff..


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Cvnt :lol:
> 
> Jeez your not kidding mate! I just checked it out. Id have to sell my car to use that stuff! I guess they do say real var does cost lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Morning cardio done, 1 hour on the treadmill, 400 cals burnt.

I don't even get a day off on my birthday :lol:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

HAPPY BDAY MATEY!!!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy birthday mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers lads!

Trained chest on Sunday, back on Monday so today's going to be a rest day, apart from the cardio this morning. I'll train legs and shoulders on Wednesday and Thursday.

Going out for a meal after work, lots of food shall be consumed, might even treat myself to a lager if they have Export!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy birthday mate!

Hope everything is well!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Happy birthday to you! Hope you have a good day


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Happy birthday mate!
> 
> Hope everything is well!


Yes mate all's good, haven't seen you on here much lately!

I did catch the Magaluf thread though. I last went in 2011, I was in horrendous shape and managed to pull 1 girl, she was a blonde little Geordie and she was mint, kinda had a holiday romance with here haha. It all started by me paying for her to get into a club on the strip!

Get on the gear again, train hard and eat lots, go back next summer, PROFIT???


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Have a good one Tom!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Yes mate all's good, haven't seen you on here much lately!
> 
> I did catch the Magaluf thread though. I last went in 2011, I was in horrendous shape and managed to pull 1 girl, she was a blonde little Geordie and she was mint, kinda had a holiday romance with here haha. It all started by me paying for her to get into a club on the strip!
> 
> Get on the gear again, train hard and eat lots, go back next summer, PROFIT???


My gym effort has been poor mate! Just lacking motivation. I tried the upper/lower split but got fed up of dragging myself there 4 times a week. So went back to push/pull/legs 3 times a week before holiday and now I haven't trained since!

Sounds like you had a better holiday than me. I still had fun though despite the lack of pulling though. I swear everyone is in good shape these days (no ****) - hard competition!

Sounds like a plan! I am going to knock excessive weekly drinking on the head. If I want a buzz I can smoke weed which makes me eat like a mad man. Win win situation.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The L Man said:


> My gym effort has been poor mate! Just lacking motivation. I tried the upper/lower split but got fed up of dragging myself there 4 times a week. So went back to push/pull/legs 3 times a week before holiday and now I haven't trained since!
> 
> Sounds like you had a better holiday than me. I still had fun though despite the lack of pulling though. I swear everyone is in good shape these days (no ****) - hard competition!
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I am going to knock excessive weekly drinking on the head. If I want a buzz I can smoke weed which makes me eat like a mad man. Win win situation.


Find the motivation within, L Man-San.

Magaluf is an absolute c0ck fest. At Lear last time I went it was probably 5:1 guys to girls? I'd imagine now its full of skinny cvnts with abs, sleeve tattoos, snapbacks etc.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Find the motivation within, L Man-San.
> 
> Magaluf is an absolute c0ck fest. At Lear last time I went it was probably 5:1 guys to girls? *I'd imagine now its full of skinny cvnts with abs, sleeve tattoos, snapbacks etc.*


Spot on lol. Obey hats backwards with short shorts and the SS haircuts etc.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Spot on lol. Obey hats backwards with short shorts and the SS haircuts etc.


Fvcking hell, I have mates who still go there now, 23/24 years old. Can't see the hype with the place.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Fvcking hell, I have mates who still go there now, 23/24 years old. Can't see the hype with the place.


I'm going to Zante with 2 lasses this year


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

happy birthday  got some cake?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> I'm going to Zante with 2 lasses this year


Can't say I've ever been to Zante..

Hope you're [email protected] both of them and not just going as mates :lol:



Sambuca said:


> happy birthday  got some cake?


Yeah I had a slice earlier for lunch, with my protein porridge :thumb:

Just been out for a massive meat feast, must've knocked back 5000 cals!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Can't say I've ever been to Zante..
> 
> Hope you're [email protected] both of them and not just going as mates :lol:
> 
> ...


They're sisters... Shagging one already


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> They're sisters... Shagging one already


Durr you're a boy ai!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders!

DB Shoulder press

30kg x 12,9,7

Behind neck press (smith machine)

Bar+30kg x 10

Bar+35kg x 10

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+45kg x 10

Bar+50kg x 8

Cable lat raises

7.5kg x 15,15,15

OH tricep extension

27.5kg x 10

Skull crushers

27.5kg x 15

30kg x 15

32.5kg x 7

Gave up on tricep extensions after one set. Absolutely ruined my elbows!

Also I didn't bother with any rear delt or trap work as they're still fvcked from back on Monday.

Planning on going back to the gym later for some cardio. Will take week 5's photos later too.

Postman just came, will start with Aromasin in the morning.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Morning cardio done, 1 hour on the treadmill, 400 cals burnt.
> 
> I don't even get a day off on my birthday :lol:


1 hour and 400 cals. We're you walking.?

Ps happy birthday :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> 1 hour and 400 cals. We're you walking.?
> 
> Ps happy birthday :thumbsup:


Yeah man! Steady state init.

Thanks a lot, had a great day


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Week 5 update.

Here's some photos I just took. Any weightloss wouldn't be apparent after last night's birthday feed :lol:



Still can't believe I've put on over 3kg and I still think I'm looking leaner. Heard two of my workmates saying my traps and shoulders are looking bigger, they didn't say it to my face, I just overheard.

Started the pharma Anavar today too, swear to god it's made me more vascular already, had to look twice at my forearms in the gym earlier!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Baby oil or sweat? Lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Baby oil or sweat? Lol


Sweat, obviously :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Sweat, obviously :lol:


Not sure which is more ****.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Sweat, obviously :lol:


Love the bumbum sweat patch


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fasted cardio this morning, 45 minutes, 315 cals.

Training legs later and I'm gonna give the stepper machine a try afterwards


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Legs!

Leg press narrow stance

225kg x 15,15,15

Leg ext

95kg x 15,15,15

Lying leg curls

64kg x 15,15,14

Leg ext

45kg x 40,40,40

Lying leg curls

32kg x 40,40,40

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15 - repeated twice more

Did 20 minutes on the stepper machine afterwards, burnt 267 cals. What a lickout!!! Absolutely dripping with sweat, cheers @onthebuild

I've decided to lower the dose of my rip blend to 1ml EOD instead of 1.5ml. Hopefully I'll be able to get a better night sleep and less PIP.

This also means that I'll be able to extend my cycle by another 4 weeks, until September 10th. I'll also be able to use my Anavar and Clen for a bit longer too, need to shift as much fat as I can.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Leg boy you didn't check out my legs


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Leg boy you didn't check out my legs


Pipe down you homosexual. I'll have a look now.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Legs!
> 
> Leg press narrow stance
> 
> ...


It's a bit ghey but it's good isn't it!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Postman just came, it's Triumph Labs Anavar disguised as creatine. Will start this after my Pharma stuff runs out


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dips (warm up)

2x10

CGBP

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

62.5kg x 9

65kg x 6

Cable over head extensions

45kg x 12

47.5kg x 12

Skull crushers supersetted with bicep curls

27.5kg x 12 - curls 10

30kg x 12 - curls 10

32.5kg x 12 - curls 10

Trained with one of my mates today and just did what he wanted, triceps and forearms were pumped as fvck when I left!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Postman just came, it's Triumph Labs Anavar disguised as creatine. Will start this after my Pharma stuff runs out
> 
> View attachment 129487


never heard of lab. hope its good **** love var <3 <3 <3


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> never heard of lab. hope its good **** love var <3 <3 <3


I have it on good authority that its not cut with other compounds so we shall see.

I'm on day 3 of Pharma Var at 40mg a day, I'll run out on day 11 so then I'll switch to Triumph at 100mg ED and see how it compares.

I have enough Triumph to last 25 days and then I'll switch to BD.eu, same dose, by the end of this cycle I should be able to give an unbiased opinion on all 3 Var brands


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I have it on good authority that its not cut with other compounds so we shall see.
> 
> I'm on day 3 of Pharma Var at 40mg a day, I'll run out on day 11 so then I'll switch to Triumph at 100mg ED and see how it compares.
> 
> I have enough Triumph to last 25 days and then I'll switch to BD.eu, same dose, by the end of this cycle I should be able to give an unbiased opinion on all 3 Var brands


i thought bd.eu was decent enough. id love some pharma var


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i thought bd.eu was decent enough. id love some pharma var


I ordered some before researching it! Seen a few hit and miss reviews on it.

I have my housemates left over stuff, that's why I only have 11 days worth. He reckons after 6 days he noticed strength and vascularity.

Out of interest, what's the best Var you've tried?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i thought bd.eu was decent enough. id love some pharma var


I think i'm going on the bd.eu mate 5-6 weeks worth at the end of cycle.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I ordered some before researching it! Seen a few hit and miss reviews on it.
> 
> I have my housemates left over stuff, that's why I only have 11 days worth. He reckons after 6 days he noticed strength and vascularity.
> 
> Out of interest, what's the best Var you've tried?


Global brittanic 10mg tabs about 50-70mg ed had to drop down was to strong


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Global brittanic 10mg tabs about 50-70mg ed had to drop down was to strong


I don't think I'd ever buy 10mg tabs, seems like it would work out to be so expensive!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I don't think I'd ever buy 10mg tabs, seems like it would work out to be so expensive!


I'd def buy them again. Before u asked I was trying to remember what they were called lol I'd use em over 50mg tabs of any brand ive tried.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Where you from mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Where you from mate?


Don't really wanna give away too much mate, but I'm from the Cynon Valley. You?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Don't really wanna give away too much mate, but I'm from the Cynon Valley. You?


Other side of Newport


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Other side of Newport


Near the bridge?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Near the bridge?


Yes.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

X trainer 10 mins - 92 cals

Spin bike 10 mins

Running machine 10 mins - 120 cals

I swear the 10 minutes on the running machine was the worst 10 minutes of my week, shin and calf pumps were ridiculous. Managed 10 minutes at 10km/h, I was glad to get off the thing tbh.

Hoping to train back today, then use the stepper machine afterwards.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back!

Pull ups

9,8,5

Seated row

80kg x 12

82.5kg x 10

85kg x 8

T bar rows

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

62.5kg x 8

BB curls

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 8

Recline DB curls

12.5kg x 12,10

Finished off on the stepper machine, 275 cals 20 mins.

Ditched deadlifts as the back pumps were fvcking savage last week. Also only managed 2 sets of standing BB curls, my lower back was screaming out because of the leverage.

That said I had the sickest bicep and forearm pump of my life, felt amazing. 5 minutes on the stepper machine must've sucked the blood from my arms and sent it straight to my calves, constant pain for 20 minutes but I'm hard.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> constant pain for 20 minutes but I'm hard.


Why you moaning then?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Why you moaning then?


Wasn't a moan, just sharing my experiences :tongue:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Wasn't a moan, just sharing my experiences :tongue:


I Was down your area yesterday, well Bridgend lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> I Was down your area yesterday, well Bridgend lol


Mate Bridgend is no where near the Cynon valley :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Mate Bridgend is no where near the Cynon valley :lol:


Haha closer than here


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I get back pumps as a natty doing the washing up, not looking forward to them when on cycle lol. Do you get plenty of potasium and take taurine? Does you think it makes any difference?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I get back pumps as a natty doing the washing up, not looking forward to them when on cycle lol. Do you get plenty of potasium and take taurine? Does you think it makes any difference?


You'd love Anavar haha, but this is seriously something else, haven't had a poor workout yet, even hit a PB today!

I don't supplement potassium but 5g of taurine and 10g BCAA each morning is doing nothing for me..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest!

DB press

35kg x 14 (PB),10,7

Smith inc press

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+50kg x 10

Bar+60kg x 6

Inc DB flyes

15kg x 12,10,10

Dips

BW+10kg x 12,9,7

Epic session, happy with the PB on DB press, I'll up it to 37.5kg next time. Also going to increase dip weight to 12.5kg, tricep pumps were insane after this!!

Got a surprise in work today, a 12 hour shift! Went to the gym during lunch as I know there's no chance I'd go at 8/9 tonight!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You'd love Anavar haha, but this is seriously something else, haven't had a poor workout yet, even hit a PB today!
> 
> I don't supplement potassium but 5g of taurine and 10g BCAA each morning is doing nothing for me..


I've read 3-6g of taurie 3x a day is best, could try that?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I've read 3-6g of taurie 3x a day is best, could try that?


Tried 9g today, no difference. I'll try 15 then 18, then give up :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Abs+Cardio

Hanging leg raises

15,15,15

Decline sit ups

With 20kg plate - 15,15,15

Cable crunches

40kg x 15,15,15

15 minutes on the stepper machine, 229 cals burnt.

Gonna have a shower and some food and then I'll take new photos for this week.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Woo wet pants again?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Woo wet pants again?


Haha, you wish!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Haha, you wish!!


Gutted had my tissues ready!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Gutted had my tissues ready!


Dirty cvnt :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Dirty cvnt :lol:


Haha only messing


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Week 1 boxers, week 6 black pants.









So this morning I was dead on 89kg, roughly 3kg heavier than I started.

After flicking through my photos, I noticed that my lower back is looking a lot tighter than it did last week, look at pic 3. My legs don't have much definition this week but I couldn't tense as I'd just got cramp picking something up off the floor :lol:

I'll have to take a photo after shoulders on Friday, I swear I actually look like I lift when I have a pump, lovely roid shoulders


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Where has your legs gone? Do they all wear them pants in your valley?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you able to line up start pics alongside the latest mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Are you able to line up start pics alongside the latest mate?


Done....

HATE HOW MY FAT DISAPPEARS FROM MY BACK BUT WON'T BUDGE FROM MY FRONT!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You look pretty big frame wise mate when standing ne,t to that door.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> You look pretty big frame wise mate when standing ne,t to that door.


Thanks? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Tried 9g today, no difference. I'll try 15 then 18, then give up :lol:


Add a couple bananas to your diet, apparently the potassium helps disperse sodium which causes pumps (or something like that)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Add a couple bananas to your diet, apparently the potassium helps disperse sodium which causes pumps (or something like that)


Nope. Can't stomach bananas, I can't even be near someone if they eat one because the smell makes me heave. Serious. If I get 2 minutes I'll go on the net in work today and look at other foods with potassium, or maybe I'll just buy a supplement.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Nope. Can't stomach bananas, I can't even be near someone if they eat one because the smell makes me heave. Serious. If I get 2 minutes I'll go on the net in work today and look at other foods with potassium, or maybe I'll just buy a supplement.


Simon has learned Toms Achilles heel. Advantage gained


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Simon has learned Toms Achilles heel. Advantage gained


You're a sick, sick man.

I got forced to eat half a banana with the skin on once, on the bus on the way back from a 7's tournament. I gagged the entire time and I was sick within seconds.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> You're a sick, sick man.
> 
> I got forced to eat half a banana with the skin on once, on the bus on the way back from a 7's tournament. I gagged the entire time and I was sick within seconds.


Sounds like your first gay experience. We are talking about an uncircumcised penis right...? :whistling:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Sounds like your first gay experience. We are talking about an uncircumcised penis right...? :whistling:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Hahahaha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Sounds like your first gay experience. We are talking about an uncircumcised penis right...? :whistling:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


No, an actual banana you homosexual.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Legs!

Leg extensions

100kg x 15,15,15

45kg x 40,40,40

Lying leg curls

64kg x 15,15,13

32kg x 40,40,40

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15.

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

Had to train during my lunch hour again so I didn't bother with squats or cardio.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Defo at the squat dodgin mate :laugh:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

add 5g of taurine for pumps works a charm.

ahhh steroid shoulders lol.

its good to get to the point where u look like u take drugs D:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> add 5g of taurine for pumps works a charm.
> 
> ahhh steroid shoulders lol.
> 
> its good to get to the point where u look like u take drugs D:


So true! Someone asked if im on the smack today. Cut must be goin well :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> So true! Someone asked if im on the smack today. Cut must be goin well :lol:


pmsl

im at the point where i look tight and pumped and veiny when i train, u can see blood pressure go up i go bright red and veins pop out everywhere lol. its pretty obvious when ur on peds even though im 13 stone lol =[


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, postman came yesterday 



Going to try clen at 100ug tomorrow, exciting times.

All my shifts at work are 12 hours this week, even Saturday and Sunday. Won't have much time for cardio unfortunately but I'll keep going to the gym during my lunch hour. Diet has been pretty good all week but tonight I had 2 packets of crisps and a protein bar mg:

Thought I'd try pinning my right quad for a change tonight, it's fine so far but this fast rip usually is fine, for about 32/48 hours.

@Sambuca started 10g today, no cramps so far. 5g did nothing for me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oh yeah, postman came yesterday
> 
> View attachment 130775
> 
> ...


U done clen before? Don't start at 100 you'll have a heart attack lmao


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> U done clen before? Don't start at 100 you'll have a heart attack lmao


That sounds like a challenge lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> U done clen before? Don't start at 100 you'll have a heart attack lmao


Haha, been on 80ug since Monday. This is my third two week cycle of clen, I tried 100 last time I was on for 1 or 2 days and I shook like a mother fvcker :lol:

The only downside to clen for me is the shakes when I'm trying to fix something, using screws or soldering haha



Leonwales said:


> That sounds like a challenge lol


Try it and report back?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Try it and report back?


I'll have wet pants like you


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oh yeah, postman came yesterday
> 
> View attachment 130775
> 
> ...


i received the oxanabol today as well mate  same stuff.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> i received the oxanabol today as well mate  same stuff.


I can't believe it came in a packet like that!!

That said, if its good enough for clubber Lang and Chelsea, it's good enough for me!

I've seen that stone14 really rates the triumph labs Anavar that I have too, I start it on Saturday for 25 days 

I know anavar is pricy mate but you're gonna love it. Earlier on I was holding on to the lying leg curl machine and it made my biceps pumped, veins everywhere. It really is unbelievable. It's the first oral I've tried but its definitely my favourite.

In April I think I'm going to run another cycle using M1T as a kicker and Var to finish up, Sustanon at 250mg and tren e at 400mg. Then I might look into blasting and cruising...


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> In April I think I'm going to run another cycle using M1T as a kicker and Var to finish up, Sustanon at 250mg and tren e at 400mg. Then I might look into blasting and cruising...


Jeez can't you get enough in to you?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Horror time


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How have the pumps been since upping your taurine?

IMHO, unless your heart's set on the stage then I don't think B&C would be worth the potential hassle it may cause with your job and health, but of course it's your decision


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> How have the pumps been since upping your taurine?
> 
> IMHO, unless your heart's set on the stage then I don't think B&C would be worth the potential hassle it may cause with your job and health, but of course it's your decision


Not too bad mate, but haven't really trained anything that could effect my lower back since Tuesday. Generally though, haven't noticed any cramps or other unwanted pumps.

Yeah it was just a thought, very unlikely I'd have the balls to do it. Wish I'd never started taking steroids, when I'm off cycle I just want to get back on. Even when I'm on, I'm thinking about my next one..


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Not too bad mate, but haven't really trained anything that could effect my lower back since Tuesday. Generally though, haven't noticed any cramps or other unwanted pumps.
> 
> Yeah it was just a thought, very unlikely I'd have the balls to do it. Wish I'd never started taking steroids, when I'm off cycle I just want to get back on. Even when I'm on, I'm thinking about my next one..


There's a name for that mate :lol:

Just always give it a sufficient time off and get blood done preferably...reponsible abuse :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> There's a name for that mate :lol:
> 
> Just always give it a sufficient time off and get blood done preferably...reponsible abuse :laugh:


I know, I know. I wouldn't say I need help or anything but pretty much everyone comes off and can't wait to get back on, I wish I had your patience! :lol:

Training shoulders tonight, can't be fvcked though. My appetite is insane today, I could actually spend the rest of the day stuffing my face, but I'll leave that until tomorrow night


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders!

DB Shoulder press

32.5kg x 11,8 PB

30kg x 9

Behind neck press (smith machine)

bar+30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10 PB

55kg x 7 PB

Facepulls

45kg x 15,15,13

Cable lat raises

7.5kg x 15

5kg x 12,10

DS 3kg x 8

Probably my best shoulder session ever, felt amazing the entire time. Trained with an old training partner who used to boss me at everything, he couldn't believe I got the 32.5kgs up for 3 more reps than him, feels good. My shoulders were spent after DB press, had an amazing pump for the entire session and hit a few PBs, today is a good day.



Shoulders and gyno lol


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Not gyno lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good work buddy. Nice cannonballs!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Not gyno lol


Is! Had it since puberty, hoping to lean out as much as possible on this cycle to see how much is fat and tissue, then decide if the operation would be worth it.



bigtommay said:


> Good work buddy. Nice cannonballs!


You're gonna love Anavar mate, was it BD you said you had? I'll let you know how I get on with it


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Is! Had it since puberty, hoping to lean out as much as possible on this cycle to see how much is fat and tissue, then decide if the operation would be worth it.
> 
> You're gonna love Anavar mate, was it BD you said you had? I'll let you know how I get on with it


Get them to put some chest in for you while they there ;-)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Is! Had it since puberty, hoping to lean out as much as possible on this cycle to see how much is fat and tissue, then decide if the operation would be worth it.
> 
> You're gonna love Anavar mate, was it BD you said you had? I'll let you know how I get on with it


Yeah mate. Exact same as the one you posted a pic of. I look forward to it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Get them to put some chest in for you while they there ;-)


Says the man who chest presses 20kg DBs, I can do double that in each hand :tongue:

To be fair my chest has always been a weak spot for me, upper chest particularly.



bigtommay said:


> Yeah mate. Exact same as the one you posted a pic of. I look forward to it.


Just started the Triumph stuff at 100mg ED, also just taken clen at 120ug.

I'm off for some fasted cardio now, if I don't reply to this journal again, clen has put me into cardiac arrest and I'll be in a better place :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

40 minutes on the treadmill, 400 cals burnt.

Cheat meal tonight, will take photos


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Now then! Good shoulder session by the looks of things, strong fvcker! You've almost caught up I best pull my finger out!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Now then! Good shoulder session by the looks of things, strong fvcker! You've almost caught up I best pull my finger out!!


Get yourself on the Anavar mate!

I can't understand how people can say its a weak steroid, it's easily the best steroid I've ever used.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Get yourself on the Anavar mate!
> 
> I can't understand how people can say its a weak steroid, it's easily the best steroid I've ever used.


It's for girls


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

OP delivered. I am so full right now, think I'm going into a food coma...



Homemade lasagna, chips and Ben and Jerry's


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

That's like daily calories in 1 hit haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> That's like daily calories in 1 hit haha


I don't do things by half measures haha. I usually go out for a mixed grill once a week, or have a KFC bucket and half a large pizza from pizza hut :lol:

My appetite has been almost uncontrollable since I've been on Anavar, but I couldn't even manage that portion of chips and lasagna. It's very tempting to turn this recomp into a bulk, but I'm not where I wanna be with my body right now so I'll continue with the recomp.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I don't do things by half measures haha. I usually go out for a mixed grill once a week, or have a KFC bucket and half a large pizza from pizza hut :lol:
> 
> My appetite has been almost uncontrollable since I've been on Anavar, but I couldn't even manage that portion of chips and lasagna. It's very tempting to turn this recomp into a bulk, but I'm not where I wanna be with my body right now so I'll continue with the recomp.


Bulk till you can't bulk no more


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pull ups

13,8,5

Seated row

82.5kg x 12

85kg x 10,9

T bar rows (smith machine)

50kg x 12

52.5kg x 10

55kg x 10

Hammer curls

17.5kg x 12,8

15kg x 10

Recline DB curls

12.5kg x 5 - arms were fvcked by this point so I just finished up.

Stepper machine 310 cals 20 mins


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't stop watching Layne Norton's video logs. I think I have what he describes to be 'Metabolic Damage', even at 2000 cals a day and a few cardio sessions, I'm maintaining my weight.

Gonna follow his advice in the off season. Anyway, back to YouTube!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Can't stop watching Layne Norton's video logs. I think I have what he describes to be 'Metabolic Damage', even at 2000 cals a day and a few cardio sessions, I'm maintaining my weight.
> 
> Gonna follow his advice in the off season. Anyway, back to YouTube!


Youll learn a lot there now mate. Im considering something like phat but not sure im at the right level yet.

How high are your carbs? Person dependant of course but Layne generally seems to advise keeping the carbs as high as you can.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Can't stop watching Layne Norton's video logs. I think I have what he describes to be 'Metabolic Damage', even at 2000 cals a day and a few cardio sessions, I'm maintaining my weight.
> 
> Gonna follow his advice in the off season. Anyway, back to YouTube!


Watch matt ogus he's natty too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Youll learn a lot there now mate. Im considering something like phat but not sure im at the right level yet.
> 
> How high are your carbs? Person dependant of course but Layne generally seems to advise keeping the carbs as high as you can.


Maybe I'll try PHAT during and after PCT.

Today I had 177g, I wouldn't say that it's low but let's be honest, I'd rather eat protein, they tend to taste better :lol:



Leonwales said:


> Watch matt ogus he's natty too


I sincerely doubt it. Everyone claims natty, it's the only way to 'make it' on YouTube. Plus he does G4P.

I do like Ogus Cake though.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Maybe I'll try PHAT during and after PCT.
> 
> Today I had 177g, I wouldn't say that it's low but let's be honest, I'd rather eat protein, they tend to taste better :lol:
> 
> ...


I'll sub to that. It would be interesting to see mate, particulalrly how the high workload affects you during a pct. But its apparently a system that can always be tailored in any case.

170g carbs is what i'm on at the minute  but thats coming down the home straight of a cut lol.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

He's got to pay for his var some how. It's expensive.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Week 7's pictures.



Also weighed in at 87kg this week too, a drop of 2kg! Dunno how it's happened, my diet and cardio haven't changed. Might be because I didn't have a drink on the weekend, or the epic lasagna has put my metabolism in hyper drive :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ooo you actually have abs coming through  back looking good too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest!

DB press

37.5kg x 11 (PB),9,5

Smith inc press

Bar+30kg x 10

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+50kg x 10

Bar+60kg x 8 PB

Inc DB flyes

15kg x 12,9,10

Dips

BW+11.25kg x 8

+10kg x 5. My head went after this so I finished.

Finished up with 20 mins on the spin bike.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs!*

*
*

*
Front squats, smith machine*

Bar+40kg x 12

+50kg x 12, 12

*Leg extensions*

100kg x 12,12,12

45kg x 40,40,40

*Lying leg curls *

64kg x 15,15,14

32kg x 40,40,40

*Standing calf raises *

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15.

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

Didn't realise how long this session would take, didn't have time for cardio at the end.

Also I didn't realise how painful front squats would be, my front shoulders are fvcking killing me and the weight wasn't even heavy. I'll do them again next week and decide if I'll keep doing them.

Going out for a meal for someone's leaving do tonight, probably going to stuff my face.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Changes becoming quite noticeable now Tom. Chest and shoulders. Terrific stuff.

Good to see some from of squatting as well :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Changes becoming quite noticeable now Tom. Chest and shoulders. Terrific stuff.
> 
> Good to see some from of squatting as well :lol:


Cheers mate, means a lot!

Front squats are a fvcking killer, ever done them?

My quads can take more weight but I don't think my delts can, it's really, really uncomfortable.

Lower back pain when I back squat, delt pain when I front squat. I think my body's trying to tell me to stop squatting :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Cheers mate, means a lot!
> 
> Front squats are a fvcking killer, ever done them?
> 
> ...


Yes mate. I do them free weight. I did a set at the end of my regular squats on Monday. Im going to swap from regular squat to front squat for a while though as my backs still giving me niggles.

You probably just need practice. If i can do it with my tiny upper body and no shoulders then you definitely can lol.

Do you cross your arms? Cross your arms and ram that fvcker into your throat like your trying to strangle yourself. Thats how i do it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your really changing shape buddy!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Yes mate. I do them free weight. I did a set at the end of my regular squats on Monday. Im going to swap from regular squat to front squat for a while though as my backs still giving me niggles.
> 
> You probably just need practice. If i can do it with my tiny upper body and no shoulders then you definitely can lol.
> 
> Do you cross your arms? Cross your arms and ram that fvcker into your throat like your trying to strangle yourself. Thats how i do it


That's how I did it mate, still hurt like fvck. Maybe my shoulders will get used to it and it won't hurt anymore. I can remember my upper back hurt when I first started squatting so we'll see.



Sambuca said:


> your really changing shape buddy!


Cheers mate, got another 6 weeks left on this cycle so we'll see how far I can push my body!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Can't stop watching Layne Norton's video logs. I think I have what he describes to be 'Metabolic Damage', even at 2000 cals a day and a few cardio sessions, I'm maintaining my weight.
> 
> Gonna follow his advice in the off season. Anyway, back to YouTube!


You need the pieman calorie cycling diet


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Watch matt ogus he's natty too


Lol. Was natty.

No way on earth he is natty now.

I love his training style and vids. But the man is not natty anymore


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> You need the pieman calorie cycling diet


I wouldn't mind giving it a go, here's my weekly things

Monday - 2000 cals

Tuesday - 2000 cals

Wednesday - usually go for a mixed grill with my mates for a catch up

Thursday - 2000 cals

Friday - go out for a few drinks, usually end up getting McDonalds

Saturday - Takeaway or something home made

Sunday - 2000 cals

Even on that diet my body has been changing. I didn't drink last weekend or I didn't go for a mixed grill, because of work, but had a massive lasagna and chips on Saturday night, and actually lost 2kg that week!

Training has been going well though, stronger in quite a few lifts.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Having high and low days was the best thing for cutting IME.

My metabolism never dropped and i kept hitting PRs.

When i do straight calories, i stall very quickly or get bored and hungry. never again


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Lol. Was natty.
> 
> No way on earth he is natty now.
> 
> I love his training style and vids. But the man is not natty anymore


Really? He's not that big?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Having high and low days was the best thing for cutting IME.
> 
> My metabolism never dropped and i kept hitting PRs.
> 
> When i do straight calories, i stall very quickly or get bored and hungry. never again


Well that's it see. I only eat 2000 cals 4 days a week, the rest of the days are anything from 4-6000 :lol:

It amazes me how much I've changed eating a diet like this..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Well that's it see. I only eat 2000 cals 4 days a week, the rest of the days are anything from 4-6000 :lol:
> 
> It amazes me how much I've changed eating a diet like this..


I cut eating <2K for 5 days and 1 day at 5K lost fat like a mentalist, the other day was about 2.5K


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders!

DB Shoulder press

32.5kg x 13(PB,9,7

Behind neck press (smith machine)

bar+40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10 PB

60kg x 9 PB

Cable lat raises

10lbs x 15,15,15

Another amazing shoulder session, loving this Triumph! Even on a cut/recomp the strength gains are amazing, can't imagine what it would be like on a bulk!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Getting strong man.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Getting strong man.


Get some Anavar on your next cycle, take 100mg ED and tell me again that you think it's a girl's steroid.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Get some Anavar on your next cycle, take 100mg ED and tell me again that you think it's a girl's steroid.


Haha I'm getting knee pain from my winny


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Haha I'm getting knee pain from my winny


I've read that it dries your joints out, I think it works in synergy with wetter orals like dbol. Seen a few labs making tabs with compounds like that.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Accidentally got a bit drunk last night. Today I've had

100g oats, 50g whey, 50g all bran, 400ml milk.

Bottle of lemon Lucozade

150g chicken, 75g rice. Bottle of orange Lucozade

150g chicken, 75g rice, BBWarehouse pecan protein bar, cup of coffee.

A portion of last week's lasagna with chips and a chicken shish kebab.

Tub of Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough.

I REGRET NOTHING!!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I've read that it dries your joints out, I think it works in synergy with wetter orals like dbol. Seen a few labs making tabs with compounds like that.


Taking 5g cod liver oil a day. Only running it for 4 weeks so not worth stopping.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Accidentally got a bit drunk last night. Today I've had
> 
> 100g oats, 50g whey, 50g all bran, 400ml milk.
> 
> ...


Mate that is clean eating for a saturday. You ought to see what i have lol. Not a drop of chicken and rice i'll tell you :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Mate that is clean eating for a saturday. You ought to see what i have lol. Not a drop of chicken and rice i'll tell you :laugh:


Haha, normal people crave a bacon butty or fry up, I just want a massive bowl of oats :lol:

I'm gonna try to not drink again this month, also going to limit eating sh!te to just once a week. Weighed in at 91.5kg this morning, 4.5kg of water and glycogen


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought you ate quite regimented most days mate? Or are those low cal days made up of all sorts? :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I thought you ate quite regimented most days mate? Or are those low cal days made up of all sorts? :laugh:


Only just seen this!

Daily diet tends to be

100g oats, 50g whey.

150g cooked chicken, 75g rice raw weight

same as above

Then 50g casein before bed.

That usually puts me at 192g protein, 177g carbs, then I'm left with around 200 cals to play with. Might have another protein shake, tin of tuna, almonds, whatever I fancy really, but it tends to be a protein source.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back!

Deadlifts

70kg x 5

120kg - 2 x 5

160kg x 3

200kg x 1

210kg - failed

Pull ups

10,8,7

Seated rows

82.5kg x 12

85kg x 9

87.5kg x 8

Recline DB curls

10kg x 12,12,12

Decent session, just gutted I couldn't pull 210kg, got it off the floor but not by much!

Pull ups were ok, paused at the bottom, I find this gives a really good stretch, slow and controlled reps.

Rows were same as usual, seemed to have stopped progressing.

Considering I'm 6'2", my arms look long and sh!t, seems like everything I've tried has never worked. I'm hoping that getting them up to 17" (lean) will make me look like I lift. Decided to give this 'Time Under Tension' a try. I'll do it for bicep at tricep exercises and see how I get on.

Finished up with 20 mins on stepper machine, 310 cals burnt.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Is 200kg a PR equalled mate? At a lighter weight.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Is 200kg a PR equalled mate? At a lighter weight.


Yeah that's right mate. Last time I did it I was natty though so I guess it's not that impressive. I'm not sure why but I just thought I'd try it to see if I could still do it.

Back to 185kg for 5 next week though.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Back!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Some good deadlifts there mate! Going for a 210kg pull myself this week... Don't go beating me to it!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Some good deadlifts there mate! Going for a 210kg pull myself this week... Don't go beating me to it!


Haha I won't be trying it any time soon mate so you can have it :tongue:

Some strong squatting in your journal mate, I can't squat for sh!t but I can deadlift alright


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Haha I won't be trying it any time soon mate so you can have it :tongue:
> 
> Some strong squatting in your journal mate, I can't squat for sh!t but I can deadlift alright


Cheers bud  I've had the magical 4 plates up for 1Rep before, thats what I am after again.

I think its to do with height mate; I tend to struggle on Deads due to being 6ft+ and the majority of my height being in my legs so have a longer way to pull than most people. Whereas theres some people I see train that are 5ft nothing and they can dead and squat for gun


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers bud  I've had the magical 4 plates up for 1Rep before, thats what I am after again.
> 
> I think its to do with height mate; I tend to struggle on Deads due to being 6ft+ and the majority of my height being in my legs so have a longer way to pull than most people. Whereas theres some people I see train that are 5ft nothing and they can dead and squat for gun


Fvcking hell that's some going!!! Can't imagine squatting 200kg!!

Ohh don't me started on midgets benching, a whole 5 inch ROM.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Accidentally got a bit drunk last night. Today I've had
> 
> 100g oats, 50g whey, 50g all bran, 400ml milk.
> 
> ...


I am admiring your ability to eat after a night out! I went out Saturday and on Sunday I struggled to eat a bowl of soup lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I am admiring your ability to eat after a night out! I went out Saturday and on Sunday I struggled to eat a bowl of soup lol.


My appetite is ravenous when I'm hungover, I have to control myself to only eat that amount. I buy lucozade the night before because I know I'll want some. The trick is to not keep any sh!te food about the house, otherwise I'll just stuff my face.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest!

DB press

37.5kg x 12,(PB),8,6

Smith inc press

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+50kg x 10

Bar+60kg x 8

Inc DB flyes

15kg x 12,12,12

Dips

BW+10kg x 9,5

BW 8

I feel like I want to do more volume but my sessions are long enough as they are.

Training and diet have kind of been off the rails this last week. Thursday I went out for a meal and had a lot. Friday I got p!ssed and had 20 chicken nuggets and a double cheeseburger. Saturday I had a chicken kebab, lasagna, chips and a 500ml tub of Ben and jerry's. Monday one of my mates got back from afghan so I went out drinking again, 20 chicken nuggets and 2 double cheeseburgers. Last night I had 3 pieces of chicken from KFC and a large pizza from Pizza Hut. Kinda eating like @IGotTekkers :lol:

Working long hours this week and struggling to find motivation. Also I've been put on a course at work and I'm gonna have to cut my cycle short by a week or so, or switch to long esters and continue cutting on a low dose of test. Really not sure what to do, need to think about it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Work is such a b1tch mate. Gets in the way of everything. The lack of free time and stress i get from the work/gym life style ****es me off a lot and ive came close to jacking training a few times.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Work is such a b1tch mate. Gets in the way of everything. The lack of free time and stress i get from the work/gym life style ****es me off a lot and ive came close to jacking training a few times.


It's only bad at the moment, usually my job is easy and stress free. Everything should be back to normal in September once our backlog is sorted.

The only sh!t I get at work is for eating more than anyone else does. I'll have 150g chicken and 75g (raw weight) rice, and my boss will say 'stuffing your face again?' I'm just like really?? You fat old cvnt, go tuck into a pie. Seriously been so close to losing my rag with him lately.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bread and nuggetz build massthetics. Don't even worry about it :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It's only bad at the moment, usually my job is easy and stress free. Everything should be back to normal in September once our backlog is sorted.
> 
> The only sh!t I get at work is for eating more than anyone else does. I'll have 150g chicken and 75g (raw weight) rice, and my boss will say 'stuffing your face again?' I'm just like really?? You fat old cvnt, go tuck into a pie. Seriously been so close to losing my rag with him lately.


Its more the amount of time spent in the fvckin place with me mate lol.

I hear you on the boss thing as well. Im made to feel like a bit of an oddball. I wouldnt really be able to eat more than my lunch as well. Thats why i need to do shakes.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Bread and nuggetz build massthetics. Don't even worry about it :lol:


I hope you're right! 



bigtommay said:


> Its more the amount of time spent in the fvckin place with me mate lol.
> 
> I hear you on the boss thing as well. Im made to feel like a bit of an oddball. I wouldnt really be able to eat more than my lunch as well. Thats why i need to do shakes.


I usually work from 0700-1400 so it gives me the afternoon to do whatever I want.

Most of the boys I work with use work's gym, but most of them eat sh!te and look the same as last year. Only 1 boy I work with matches my strength in a few things, I swear the rest use the gym purely to tag themselves there on Facebook.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

I get the same **** in work fat ****s saying that's a serious amount your eating don't know how you eat that,


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I swear the rest use the gym purely to tag themselves there on Facebook.


Haha I thought that's why everyone goes to the gym.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I hope you're right!
> 
> I usually work from 0700-1400 so it gives me the afternoon to do whatever I want.
> 
> Most of the boys I work with use work's gym, but most of them eat sh!te and look the same as last year. Only 1 boy I work with matches my strength in a few things, I swear the rest use the gym purely to tag themselves there on Facebook.


Thats a pretty good job shift wise man. Im out the house at 6.30am to go to the gym and dont get home until around 8pm in which i spend my time cooking and doing general househould type sh1t.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Thats a pretty good job shift wise man. Im out the house at 6.30am to go to the gym and dont get home until around 8pm in which i spend my time cooking and doing general househould type sh1t.


i feel u there buddy. it sucks  like 10 mins free time a day :/


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't wait to end this cycle, the PIP from this stuff literally has me at the end of my tether. My left quad is fvcked and slightly swollen from a few days ago, today someone at work asked me if I trained legs last night...

Also my side delts are in bits from yesterday, can barely sleep as I tend to sleep on my sides.

I still have shoulders and legs to train this week too! Also haven't done any cardio this week, diet has been good and strict so I'm not too worried.

Staying alcohol free for a good few weeks now, hopefully I can squeeze in shoulders and legs by Sunday, if this PIP fvcks off.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Those first 6 words.....you dont mean them :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Those first 6 words.....you dont mean them :lol:


Ok, ok :lol: :lol:

I can't wait to finish using this rip blend! I start fusion's test prop on the 13th I think and it's 125mg/ml, i bet it's just as painful!

I've kinda managed to source some HCG and Pharma test e/c.

I'll pin 250mg of the longer test before I start this course (it's 10 days long) then ill run it at that dose for another 4 weeks. I'll finish PCT by 20-22nd October, then no more gear usage until next April! I'll continue the Anavar when I'm done with this course and I'll be going balls to the wall to shift as much fat as possible.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

You coming to the end of your cycle sheep shagger?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> You coming to the end of your cycle sheep shagger?


Not for a few weeks yet mate! I finish with the rip blend on the 12th this month, then on the 13th I start test prop and test e/c, I'll be running Anavar up until PCT, which I plan to start on 24th September.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Arms!

Dips

BW+10kg x 20

BW+12.5kg x 14

BW+15kg x 11

CGBP, smith machine

Bar+30kg x 12

+40kg x 12

+50kg x 12

+52.5kg x 9

Skull crushers

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 12

35kg x 8

Hammer curls

17.5kg x 12,12

20kg x 9

Recline DB curls (TUT)

10kg x 12,12,12

Currently have PIP in both shoulders and I've had it really bad in my left quad so I thought I'd train arms, since I've done chest and back this week.

My plan for tomorrow is 30 mins LISS on the spinning bike in the morning, then in the afternoon I'll train legs and do some higher intensity on the stepper machine for 20 mins.

I have some proper sh!te shifts in work this week, I'll be training when I can, hopefully I'll keep my diet as clean as possible!

No cheat meal this week as I feel I haven't earned it. Plus I got p!ssed Monday and had McDonald's, then had KFC and Pizza Hut on Tuesday..


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Arms!
> 
> Dips
> 
> ...


May give this arm workout a go myself down the week.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> May give this arm workout a go myself down the week.


It was quite good to be fair, felt good just to get back in the gym mind. I'll up the weight on dips next time, never knew I could do so much with fresh arms!!

Don't listen to me though, my arms are skinny as fvck!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It was quite good to be fair, felt good just to get back in the gym mind. I'll up the weight on dips next time, never knew I could do so much with fresh arms!!
> 
> Don't listen to me though, my arms are skinny as fvck!


It's does really feel different doesnt it when they're fresh and not attached to a back or chest / shoulders day.

Mate my arms are far from big! Got alright side on 'depth' but front on skinny as fck, no width at all!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> It's does really feel different doesnt it when they're fresh and not attached to a back or chest / shoulders day.
> 
> Mate my arms are far from big! Got alright side on 'depth' but front on skinny as fck, no width at all!


I think from now on I'll do 3 sets of biceps and triceps after chest and back and then have an arms day at the end of the week.

I can remember I saw one of Layne Norton's videos and he said if someone was going to kill a loved one, if you couldn't add 100lbs to your squat in a month, are you going to squat once a week? NO!!!

Same principle applies here I think. I only want bigger arms because 15" at 6'2" is not a good look :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I think from now on I'll do 3 sets of biceps and triceps after chest and back and then have an arms day at the end of the week.
> 
> I can remember I saw one of Layne Norton's videos and he said if someone was going to kill a loved one, if you couldn't add 100lbs to your squat in a month, are you going to squat once a week? NO!!!
> 
> Same principle applies here I think. I only want bigger arms because 15" at 6'2" is not a good look :lol:


Yes so instead of just arms you should be training every bodypart 2x per week if you believe this theory then right? :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Arms!
> 
> Dips
> 
> ...


You are like a fast food Craig David


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Yes so instead of just arms you should be training every bodypart 2x per week if you believe this theory then right? :laugh:


If I felt they were lagging as much, yeah :tongue:



simonthepieman said:


> You are like a fast food Craig David


Fast food is so cheap and easy, it's a slippery slope. Starts off with a chicken shish, ends up doing KFC and Pizza Hut at the sane time..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

30 mins on the spin bike done, my quads felt solid when I came off. My left quad isn't looking as red or swollen today as it has done, looking forward to training legs later


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Not for a few weeks yet mate! I finish with the rip blend on the 12th this month, then on the 13th I start test prop and test e/c, I'll be running Anavar up until PCT, which I plan to start on 24th September.


Cruise/Bridge


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Legs!

Front squats, smith machine

Bar+40kg x 10

+50kg x 10

+60kg x 10

+65kg x 7

Leg extensions

100kg x 15,15,12

Lying leg curls

64kg x 15,15,14

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15.

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders!

DB Shoulder press

32.5kg x 15(PB),9,7

Behind neck press (smith machine)

bar+40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10 PB

62.5kg x 7 PB

Cable lat raises

15lbs x 15

Finished up with 20 mins on the stepper machin

cals burnt.

Only managed one set on lat raises, think I've done something to my right shoulder..

Made the switch to BD Anavar 5 days ago, don't rate it as much as Triumph, veins are disappearing and generally I'm not looking as full as I have done. Strength still seems to be going up though so god knows what's in them..


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Shoulders!
> 
> DB Shoulder press
> 
> ...


Good session that. Was maybe going to get myself some BD Var end of month, heard good things personally, not so much for you, no?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good session that. Was maybe going to get myself some BD Var end of month, heard good things personally, not so much for you, no?


It definitely was, surprised at my strength sometimes!

BD Var will give you strength increases but nothing else, veins are definitely not as noticeable and my arms and shoulders aren't looking as full as usual, despite keeping carb intake consistent.

It's cheap enough to try out, if you don't like it, don't buy again. I bought it cause I'd seen Chelsea and Clubber Lang say it was GTG, it probably is GTG, but not as much as other stuff I've tried.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It definitely was, surprised at my strength sometimes!
> 
> BD Var will give you strength increases but nothing else, veins are definitely not as noticeable and my arms and shoulders aren't looking as full as usual, despite keeping carb intake consistent.
> 
> It's cheap enough to try out, if you don't like it, don't buy again. I bought it cause I'd seen Chelsea and Clubber Lang say it was GTG, it probably is GTG, but not as much as other stuff I've tried.


Ok mate thanks for the heads up. Not necessarily worried too much about the visual so may give it a go as I'm ordering a load of stuff come payday anyway so I'll chuck some of this on as well.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cardio!

20 mins on stepper machine - 304 cals burnt

10 mins on the spinning bike

Decided to start training 2 days on, 1 day off, will keep on doing cardio on rest days and most training days.

Weighed in at 90.2kg this morning, down .6kg from yesterday. Thinking of increasing my calories by 50 cals a week for the foreseeable future, kinda like reverse dieting.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

did someone say cardio lol booo


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> did someone say cardio lol booo


Yeah! What a lick out it was too. Can't wait to do it all again tomorrow after some heavy deadlifts! Hoping to pull 210kg tomorrow....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah! What a lick out it was too. Can't wait to do it all again tomorrow after some heavy deadlifts! Hoping to pull 210kg tomorrow....


  210 nice good luck mate got any mtren? if not some eph/chesteze should see u do that np lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Cardio!
> 
> 20 mins on stepper machine - 304 cals burnt
> 
> ...


Reverse dieting is a wise choice mate something I'm doing now.

I'm increasing carbs/fats by 10g/5g respectively and reduce my weeks worth of cardio by 5 mins per week.

Gota stay lean and grow


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 210 nice good luck mate got any mtren? if not some eph/chesteze should see u do that np lol


Nope, no preworkout stuff at all!

Had my last fast rip jab last night too, so no more tren for me. Can't wait to have sex off the stuff and sleep better!



Goodfella said:


> Reverse dieting is a wise choice mate something I'm doing now.
> 
> I'm increasing carbs/fats by 10g/5g respectively and reduce my weeks worth of cardio by 5 mins per week.
> 
> Gota stay lean and grow


Yeah I saw in your journal mate, also Layne Norton advocates it so it must be worthwhile!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

So when will you be supplementing xtend in between every meal mate? :laugh:

I do like his videos and posts. Particularly since he goes against a lot of what everyone seems to accept as gospel.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> So when will you be supplementing xtend in between every meal mate? :laugh:
> 
> I do like his videos and posts. Particularly since he goes against a lot of what everyone seems to accept as gospel.


You've actually lost me there mate...


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:



> You've actually lost me there mate...


Layne recommends only eating about four meals per day and having 5g bcaa (xtend for him) in between every meal and 10g post workout.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Layne recommends only eating about four meals per day and having 5g bcaa (xtend for him) in between every meal and 10g post workout.


Oh yeah. Well I usually have 5g BCAA before I train and 10g during, I think he does that for protein synthesis you get from the Leucine, but I'm on steroids and not really worried about protein synthesis/nitrogen retention


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oh yeah. Well I usually have 5g BCAA before I train and 10g during, I think he does that for protein synthesis you get from the Leucine, but I'm on steroids and not really worried about protein synthesis/nitrogen retention


I bet he is too lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I bet he is too lol.


It wouldn't surprise me to be honest mate. The only way to get YouTube famous is to be juiced to fvck but claim natty, like Jeff Seid, Zyzz, Matt Ogus etc. there's nothing special about 'another roider in great shape'.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tough dilemma here.

Deadlifts or stay in bed for another 2 hours before work....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Tough dilemma here.
> 
> Deadlifts or stay in bed for another 2 hours before work....


DEADLIFTSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Tough dilemma here.
> 
> Deadlifts or stay in bed for another 2 hours before work....


I'd stay in bed but get up and dead lift


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Tough dilemma here.
> 
> Deadlifts or stay in bed for another 2 hours before work....


No dilemma mate.... Deadlifts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back!

Deadlifts

70kg x 5

120kg - 2 x 5

160kg x 3

210kg - got it midway between my knee and hip, let out a burp, thought I was gonna be sick, dropped the bar :lol:

Pull ups

12,6,6

Seated rows

82.5kg x 9

80kg x 9

Recline DB curls TUT

10kg x 12,12,12

Preacher curl machine, slow negatives

22kg x 12,12

20 mins on the spin bike.

Possibly the worst back session I've had in a long time. Strength seems to be dropping off and the pumps and veins were missing. Need to fvck this BD var off and get my hands on more Triumph.

Think I'm going to drop deadlifts for the remainder of this cycle and save them for when I come off and want to retain strength. The rest of the session seems to be half ar?ed since they tire me out so much.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Back!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Not a fan of the BD var then?

I rated them as high as rohm's tbh.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish to god i could 1rm deadlift again mate.

out of interest do you use a belt?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Back!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


This is why I always recommend not training to failure. A PR fail will take it out of you more and hit the CNS more that a PR success.

That was more of a general comment than advice on your routine. I think it's good practise to max out every 4-6 weeks.

Good lifting man. Even Arnie had bad workouts


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha imagine puking on deadlifts hardcore!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Back!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


That 210kg is there for the taking by the sounds of it mate! No fizzy drinks beforehand next time!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Haha imagine puking on deadlifts hardcore!


There's a vid doing the rounds on Facebook of some fella constantly throwing up at a strongman contest whilst repping out on deads. It's fcking vile yet strangely hardcore at the same time ha


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> There's a vid doing the rounds on Facebook of some fella constantly throwing up at a strongman contest whilst repping out on deads. It's fcking vile yet strangely hardcore at the same time ha


haha id be more likely to **** myself.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Not a fan of the BD var then?
> 
> I rated them as high as rohm's tbh.


It's not for me mate, I checked the serial number online too so it's legit stuff, I just doubt there's as much Anavar in 100mg that's claimed, as what's been in other stuff I've had.



bigtommay said:


> I wish to god i could 1rm deadlift again mate.
> 
> out of interest do you use a belt?


Nope, no belt, regular stance, liquid chalk. Tempted to try it bare footed though, seen a few people do that.



simonthepieman said:


> This is why I always recommend not training to failure. A PR fail will take it out of you more and hit the CNS more that a PR success.
> 
> That was more of a general comment than advice on your routine. I think it's good practise to max out every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Good lifting man. Even Arnie had bad workouts


Yeah that makes sense to me, maybe next week I'll go back to 5 reps or something.

In general though I never really train to failure, if I feel like I won't get the next rep I don't bother. Otherwise I tend to drop quite a few reps on the next set, it's weird...



Leonwales said:


> Haha imagine puking on deadlifts hardcore!


If I was the only person in the gym I probably would've kept on going, I don't care if I see myself being sick :lol:



ClarkyBoy said:


> That 210kg is there for the taking by the sounds of it mate! No fizzy drinks beforehand next time!!


I swear I didn't have anything fizzy! All I had drunk beforehand was my intra drink which is a bit of orange squash with 10g BCAA and 5g Taurine mixed in.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Fair play mate, tbh I'm knocking orals on the head for next cycle I think, most likely prop kickstart instead!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Fair play mate, tbh I'm knocking orals on the head for next cycle I think, most likely prop kickstart instead!


I used sustanon as a kicker on my last cycle mate, worked an absolute treat and helped me keeps bloods level etc.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I used sustanon as a kicker on my last cycle mate, worked an absolute treat and helped me keeps bloods level etc.


Nice!! Tempted by the Zafa's tbh but I've got some Testolic already to use


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest!

DB press

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 8

40kg x 8 - PB

Smith inc press

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+50kg x 10

Bar+60kg x 8

Inc DB flyes

15kg x 10,10,11

Dips

BW+10kg x 11,8,7

Rope push downs

50lbs x 12,10 drop set 35lbs x 5

Decent session, triceps were ruined by the end. Might go back to the gym for some cardio after work.

Can't believe I can press the 40's though, I can remember about 18 months ago I used to struggle with 28's :lol:

STEROIDS FTW!


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Haha steroids rock man!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Chest!
> 
> DB press
> 
> ...


Great session that mate. Well done on the PB on the DB press


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just been for 15 minutes HIIT on the spinning bike, 30 seconds all out, 1 minute normal pace. I was dripping with sweat in minutes


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Chest!
> 
> DB press
> 
> ...


  10 more weeks till I get on back the stuff!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> 10 more weeks till I get on back the stuff!


Do you find it hard being off? I fvcking hate it :lol:

Can't believe I've just seen in your journal that we're the same age, in terms of training you're years ahead of me!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Do you find it hard being off? I fvcking hate it :lol:
> 
> Can't believe I've just seen in your journal that we're the same age, in terms of training you're years ahead of me!


I'm not mate, you clearly have the shape in your physique, round delts, pecs etc just gota keep pushing mate.

Part and parcel of the process, would prefer to be on but gota give the body bit of a break to keep my health conscious self happy lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I'm not mate, you clearly have the shape in your physique, round delts, pecs etc just gota keep pushing mate.
> 
> Part and parcel of the process, would prefer to be on but gota give the body bit of a break to keep my health conscious self happy lol


YOU'RE FVCKING SHREDDED :lol:

What's the longest you've been on for? I've done 16 weeks, run DNP for weeks 2-6, and BSI T400 1-16, wasn't a very good cycle tbh.

Wouldn't mind blasting and cruising for a few months next year. I have no serious girlfriend, I don't live anywhere were I'm likely to get one for a few years, and I'm young so recovery would be less of an issue, when you see some of the older guys on here who recover fine just by using HCG throughout..


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> YOU'RE FVCKING SHREDDED :lol:
> 
> What's the longest you've been on for? I've done 16 weeks, run DNP for weeks 2-6, and BSI T400 1-16, wasn't a very good cycle tbh.
> 
> Wouldn't mind blasting and cruising for a few months next year. I have no serious girlfriend, I don't live anywhere were I'm likely to get one for a few years, and I'm young so recovery would be less of an issue, when you see some of the older guys on here who recover fine just by using HCG throughout..


LOL for the time being 

12 weeks mate, done 3 cycles, var, test e, then var again. Not going to lie might start to push the boat out tho as I'm not gona get to my goal with just var haha. I'm tempted to cycle, cruise, cycle, pct next tho 

Got to weigh it all up mate, don't just blast n cruise cus you don't wana come off. I'm currently finding my strength slowly increasing, I put this down to fully comphrensive pct and the small and steady increases in food.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> LOL for the time being
> 
> 12 weeks mate, done 3 cycles, var, test e, then var again. Not going to lie might start to push the boat out tho as I'm not gona get to my goal with just var haha. I'm tempted to cycle, cruise, cycle, pct next tho
> 
> Got to weigh it all up mate, don't just blast n cruise cus you don't wana come off. I'm currently finding my strength slowly increasing, I put this down to fully comphrensive pct and the small and steady increases in food.


Blast/cruise, cycle/cruise, same thing :lol:

I wouldn't go crazy. Here's my current thoughts to cut/recomp from April onwards

1-12 Test E 250mg PW

1-12 Tren E 400mg PW

6-12 Var 100mg ED

Then drop to Test E 250mg for a few months and repeat the first part again but bulk over autumn/winter.

When I said blast I didn't mean like grams of EQ, Tren, Test, Mast, Deca at the same time lol.

I could do with hiring a PT for diet and training advice to be honest.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Blast/cruise, cycle/cruise, same thing :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't go crazy. Here's my current thoughts to cut/recomp from April onwards
> 
> ...


Yeah I get you mate. This is my thinking atm for novemeber time.

1-4 Test Prop 300mg

1-12 Test E 500mg

8- 12 Dbol 40mg

cruise 8 weeks on 250mg every 14 days then probs the above with a low dose of deca.

Nah you can blast grams the cycle after :lol:

Forget PT's get yourself a coach on here, loads know there stuff and are BB orientated. Best bet tho mate, get nutrition sorted and grow on minimal amounts and be able to have more to play with later down the line. Once I hit a plateu growing wise I'm defo hiring someone as will need someone to help guide me through prep later anyway.

Guessing you meant more test e in that cycle if your dropping down to 250mg for your cruise?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah I get you mate. This is my thinking atm for novemeber time.
> 
> 1-4 Test Prop 300mg
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice cycle. I'd like to try dbol but I get itchy nips off test alone. Maybe when I get a bit leaner it'll aromatise less and I'd be able to run something like that, without the oestrogen side effects being as bad.

Yeah that's what I meant by a PT, someone on here. Just for some online coaching to give me a point in the right direction.

By dropping down I meant dropping the tren, I want to run low test high tren and see what the sides are like, apparently it's better run that way. My rip blend had higher test than tren and I had a few nights with fvck all sleep..


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Sounds like a nice cycle. I'd like to try dbol but I get itchy nips off test alone. Maybe when I get a bit leaner it'll aromatise less and I'd be able to run something like that, without the oestrogen side effects being as bad.
> 
> Yeah that's what I meant by a PT, someone on here. Just for some online coaching to give me a point in the right direction.
> 
> By dropping down I meant dropping the tren, I want to run low test high tren and see what the sides are like, apparently it's better run that way. My rip blend had higher test than tren and I had a few nights with fvck all sleep..


0.5 adex eod with 20mg nolva daily coupled with clean diet and cardio is my plan to avoid nips and water retention.

Ah I see, high tren, low test does seem to be the latest craze, I'd have to try tren first tho lol scared of it haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> 0.5 adex eod with 20mg nolva daily coupled with clean diet and cardio is my plan to avoid nips and water retention.
> 
> Ah I see, high tren, low test does seem to be the latest craze, I'd have to try tren first tho lol scared of it haha


I've been up to 1mg ED and still get bad nips. On Aromasin now at 12.5mg ED and it seems to be fine. The other bonus about low test high tren is less aromatisation from the test.

My cardio isn't very good on tren, I find it difficult to finish when I have sex too, it just takes ages, and that's with caber at 0.5mg twice a week, but it's not bad enough to put me off using it again!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've been up to 1mg ED and still get bad nips. On Aromasin now at 12.5mg ED and it seems to be fine. The other bonus about low test high tren is less aromatisation from the test.
> 
> My cardio isn't very good on tren, I find it difficult to finish when I have sex too, it just takes ages, and that's with caber at 0.5mg twice a week, but it's not bad enough to put me off using it again!!


Sides are a bastard arent they lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Arms!

Dips

BW+20kg x 15 (PB),9,10

CGBP, smith machine

Bar+30kg x 10

+40kg x 12

+50kg x 12

+55kg x 12 PB

+60kg x 10 PB

DB Hammer curls

20kg x 12,12,11

DB Recline curls (TUT)

10kg x 12,12,12

Pumps still aren't there although I noticed more vascularity this evening, could be to do with today's carb binge..

Also, BOUGHT ANOTHER TUB OF TRIUMPH ANAVAR 

I've taken it upon myself to have a day off dieting and just eat what I want.

So far I'm on 4497 cals, 412 P, 357C and 151F



Having a pizza tonight from a local takeaway, tempted to get half a litre of snickers ice cream too, despite already feeling like 1 tonne of sh!t in a 2 tonne bag.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Arms!
> 
> Dips
> 
> ...


LOL good lad, im having a night of the diet aswell, get these cravings out of the way then back to it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> LOL good lad, im having a night of the diet aswell, get these cravings out of the way then back to it


Christ ai, back on the chicken and rice, and cardio in the morning :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Christ ai, back on the chicken and rice, and cardio in the morning :lol:


fcuk it till morning then :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Enjoy your cheat. Can do you the world of good tbh, satisfies cravings and get them out of your head for a while as already said, but also boost metabolism too, so every now and again, do it and enjoy!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Enjoy your cheat. Can do you the world of good tbh, satisfies cravings and get them out of your head for a while as already said, but also boost metabolism too, so every now and again, do it and enjoy!


I'm planning to! Haven't had a proper cheat meal in 11 days, probably the longest time ever!!!

Got home from the gym about half hour ago and my housemate has disappeared and it's his turn to get the food, dodgy fvcker :lol:

Congrats on becoming a TPW rep too, with all the referrals you'll get, you'll never have to buy another bag of protein!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Enjoy your cheat. Can do you the world of good tbh, satisfies cravings and get them out of your head for a while as already said, but also boost metabolism too, so every now and again, do it and enjoy!


Agree with this, I only ever have what I really want..... problem is I want alot :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> I'm planning to! Haven't had a proper cheat meal in 11 days, probably the longest time ever!!!
> 
> Got home from the gym about half hour ago and my housemate has disappeared and it's his turn to get the food, dodgy fvcker :lol:
> 
> Congrats on becoming a TPW rep too, with all the referrals you'll get, you'll never have to buy another bag of protein!


Ha ha, thats a well deserved cheat then! And after 11 days, will no doubt give metabolism a good boost, so go and find your housemate! :thumb:

Lol, thanks. Know it does sounds cheesy but its great being a rep for a company that I actually rate as much as I do, so am over the moon with it.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Agree with this, I only ever have what I really want..... problem is I want alot :lol:


 :lol: You should see me and my post comp cheat, not thats a lot of food!

Its good though and to be fair, with the hard work put into diet and training, a good cheat is well deserved.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> :lol: You should see me and my post comp cheat, not thats a lot of food!
> 
> Its good though and to be fair, with the hard work put into diet and training, a good cheat is well deserved.


Do tell!

Yep, thats why I dont feel guilty after cheats............ bloated but not guilty :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Do tell!
> 
> Yep, thats why I dont feel guilty after cheats............ bloated but not guilty :lol:


After my last comp of the season last year, I had an epic binge with so much food, sure I've got pics somewhere of my food shop that I'd done the day before, so I had a full selection of goodies to come home too. God I enjoyed it but I looked 11 months pregnant afterwards, was good though and worth every uncomfortable bloated second of it!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> After my last comp of the season last year, I had an epic binge with so much food, sure I've got pics somewhere of my food shop that I'd done the day before, so I had a full selection of goodies to come home too. God I enjoyed it but I looked 11 months pregnant afterwards, was good though and worth every uncomfortable bloated second of it!


I wont be happy tonight then unless I look 12 months pregnant....... if thats actually possible :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Housemate just phoned and he was on his way to the pizzeria, what a bloke!

Told him get me a large pizza, half meat feast and surprise me with the other half. Also think he's gonna grab ice cream on his way home, I'm gonna nip out for some coke zero in a sec, hate the taste of regular coke.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Housemate just phoned and he was on his way to the pizzeria, what a bloke!
> 
> Told him get me a large pizza, half meat feast and surprise me with the other half. Also think he's gonna grab ice cream on his way home, I'm gonna nip out for some coke zero in a sec, hate the taste of regular coke.


Like ****ty syrup isnt it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Like ****ty syrup isnt it


Yeah, makes my teeth feel awful! Also just had another MP cookie :lol:

THEY TASTE SO GOOOOOOOOOD!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well both of you enjoy your food, Im off before the food arrives and I cry about wanting pizza! :cursing:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well both of you enjoy your food, Im off before the food arrives and I cry about wanting pizza! :cursing:


Enjoy your evening


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Finished the pizza, ate half of the ice cream. Stuffed.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Legs!

Leg extensions

100kg x 15,15,15

40kg x 60,50,40

Lying leg curls

64kg x 15,15,11

32kg x 40,40,40

Standing calf raises

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15.

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

20 mins stepper machine, 306 cals burnt.

Rocked the scales at 93.1kg this morning, I put on 3.9kg in a few hours haha, worth it though.

Despite the millions of extra carbs I had yesterday, I didn't really feel like I had more energy than usual today, doesn't matter though.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

You'll get fat like me if you keep eating like that.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Legs!
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> ...


Why just extensions and curls mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Why just extensions and curls mate?


Smith machine was being used, so I couldn't front squat. There's no squat rack or stands in my gym.

Leg press machine only goes up to 200kg, might start doing 1 legged press now I think about it..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just cardio today, nothing interesting.

HIIT on the spin bike. 30 seconds sprint, 1 minute recovery for 15 minutes. Then I did 20 second sprints with 1 minute 20 seconds recovery, for 10 minutes.

Quite tired now tbh, no doubt I'll still not be able to sleep tonight, can't remember the last time I got more than 7 hours.

Training shoulders tomorrow, gonna use the 35kg dumbells for the first time, see how I get on


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Just cardio today, nothing interesting.
> 
> HIIT on the spin bike. 30 seconds sprint, 1 minute recovery for 15 minutes. Then I did 20 second sprints with 1 minute 20 seconds recovery, for 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Tren keeping you awake?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Tren keeping you awake?


No mate, been off the tren for just over a week now? I think..

Apparently it might be the Anavar. Right now I have zero sex drive which is a shame as I'll be back in the UK next Wednesday, I have something going on with a girl from home, but if I'm not in the mood....


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> No mate, been off the tren for just over a week now? I think..
> 
> Apparently it might be the Anavar. Right now I have zero sex drive which is a shame as I'll be back in the UK next Wednesday, I have something going on with a girl from home, but if I'm not in the mood....


Haha gutted where the hell are you?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Haha gutted where the hell are you?


Cyprus mate, can't say too much.

No training today, just finished an 11 and a half hour shift, feeling drained.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Cyprus mate, can't say too much.
> 
> No training today, just finished an 11 and a half hour shift, feeling drained.


Ooo I love Cyprus! I'd be loading up on kebabs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> Ooo I love Cyprus! I'd be loading up on kebabs.


Can't imagine the baggage handlers will be chuffed with you


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's so hard to keep a strict diet and training thing going on out here. Everyday is perfect for a BBQ and a few beers. The amount of times I've finished work and thought 'fvck going to the gym' is unreal, I manage to stay motivated though. Usually I just pinch the fat by my belly button and think 'yep, I'm going to the gym' :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> It's so hard to keep a strict diet and training thing going on out here. Everyday is perfect for a BBQ and a few beers. The amount of times I've finished work and thought 'fvck going to the gym' is unreal, I manage to stay motivated though. Usually I just pinch the fat by my belly button and think 'yep, I'm going to the gym' :lol:


Get the meat into you low fat and full of protein! Cheaper out there.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Leonwales said:


> Get the meat into you low fat and full of protein! Cheaper out there.


IS IT FVCK!

5kg of sh!t frozen chicken is €35, it loses so much weight when defrosted too!!!!!

Minced beef is about €8.50 a kg

Minced pork is just a bit cheaper than that.

Cod is €14 a kg

500g Bag of mornflake oats is €3.50

It's absolutely ridiculous out here.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> IS IT FVCK!
> 
> 5kg of sh!t frozen chicken is €35, it loses so much weight when defrosted too!!!!!
> 
> ...


Changed since i was there then! We ate out every night.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> IS IT FVCK!
> 
> 5kg of sh!t frozen chicken is €35, it loses so much weight when defrosted too!!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with that, I went out for dinner every night in Napa because it was almost the price as cooking myself.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

The euro messed everything up!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

You can't imagine how happy I am when I'm at the tills at Asda or Tesco, I've got sh!t loads of stuff and can't believe it's only come to £50. People moan about the UK but really I can understand why everyone wants to live there.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest+Shoulders

DB Shoulder Press

35kg x 9(PB),9,6

DB Chest Press

35kg x 9,8,7

Behind Neck Smith Shoulder Press

Bar+40kg x10

+50kg x 10

+ 60kg x 7

Incline Smith Chest Press

Bar+40kg x 10

+50kg x 8

+60kg x 7

Cable Lateral Raises

10lbs x 15,15,15

Pec Deck

10 plates x 15

11 plates x 11

12 plates x 9

20 mins HIIT on the spin bike, 20 seconds sprint, 1 minute 40 recovery.

Swear I used most of my energy trying to get the 35s up to my shoulders!! Still happy with the reps though 

Also it turns out training chest is a lot more difficult after a few sets of shoulders. I was planning on doing pyramid sets but didn't do too well with the 35s on the first set, no way could I have got the 40s up!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Chest+Shoulders
> 
> DB Shoulder Press
> 
> ...


Good effort there mate. Reps on the PB! 

What's the thinking behind Chest and Shoulders together or have you always done it like that?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good effort there mate. Reps on the PB!
> 
> What's the thinking behind Chest and Shoulders together or have you always done it like that?


Currently having a sh!t week at work, didn't get a chance to train yesterday. I just thought if I did a push day, I wouldn't have to worry about squeezing everything in this week. Now I only have back(tomorrow) and legs(Sunday) to train this week 

Might throw in an arms session on Saturday, I need some sleeve fillers!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Currently having a sh!t week at work, didn't get a chance to train yesterday. I just thought if I did a push day, I wouldn't have to worry about squeezing everything in this week. Now I only have back(tomorrow) and legs(Sunday) to train this week
> 
> Might throw in an arms session on Saturday, I need some sleeve fillers!!!!!!!!


Ah I see good plan!

I see another Sunday leg trainer! Either that or a Monday best day IMO to smash em. At least that way you're not limping over the weekend ha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Ah I see good plan!
> 
> I see another Sunday leg trainer! Either that or a Monday best day IMO to smash em. At least that way you're not limping over the weekend ha


I'd usually spend Sundays hungover :whistling: but this weekend I won't have had a drink in 3 weekends!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'd usually spend Sundays hungover :whistling: but this weekend I won't have had a drink in 3 weekends!


Good work my man!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Congratz on the db shoulder press, what did you start the cycle at? 30kg?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Congratz on the db shoulder press, what did you start the cycle at? 30kg?


Yeah!! Just read through the first few pages and I managed 30kg for 10 and I was happy with that :lol:

I think that's some great progression, considering I've been in a caloric deficit for the majority of this cycle.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back!

Pull Ups

BW+10kg x 9,7,6

Seated rows

82.5kg x 12

85kg x 10

87.5kg x 8

Lat Pull Downs

54kg x 10

61.5kg x 8,7

T Bar Rows

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10 RP

65kg x 10 RP

Recline DB curls TUT

10kg x 12,12,12

Preacher curl machine, slow negatives

22kg x 12,12

20 mins HIIT on the spin bike, 20 secs sprint, 1:40 recovery.

Pull ups with 10kg was kind of a PB, never tried it weighted before.

I can't understand how my lat pull downs are so weak! When I'm doing pull ups with food and water in me, I'm probably around 100kg including the 10kg plate, and I can manage a good few reps. I can use my lats to pull UP a lot more weight than I can use them to pull DOWN. So weird.

Anyway, noticed I haven't taken any photos in a while. I'll take new measurements and photos Saturday morning. Can't wait for a food binge Saturday night!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Back!
> 
> Pull Ups
> 
> ...


Good session mate.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good session mate.


Yeah it was, my forearms were so pumped by the end! Had some serious vascularity going on, I LOVE TRIUMPH'S ANAVAR!!!!!!!

My weight has come down quite a bit this week too but I'll wait until Saturday when I post new stats. Considering the beginning of the week was sh!te, it's turned out to actually be decent.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah it was, my forearms were so pumped by the end! Had some serious vascularity going on, I LOVE TRIUMPH'S ANAVAR!!!!!!!
> 
> My weight has come down quite a bit this week too but I'll wait until Saturday when I post new stats. Considering the beginning of the week was sh!te, it's turned out to actually be decent.


Good work! What you weighing?

My source isn't able to source Triumph, so ive ordered up some ROHM Var for my course starting next month.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good work! What you weighing?
> 
> My source isn't able to source Triumph, so ive ordered up some ROHM Var for my course starting next month.


Not saying yet :tongue:

I've heard good things about ROHM var, it's a lot more expensive than any other var my source offers though.

Oh and I've just ordered some WC test e to cruise on from September-December at 1ml a week, that should be plenty of time to get my abs out, if I can handle being T total! :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Not saying yet :tongue:
> 
> I've heard good things about ROHM var, it's a lot more expensive than any other var my source offers though.
> 
> Oh and I've just ordered some WC test e to cruise on from September-December at 1ml a week, that should be plenty of time to get my abs out, if I can handle being T total! :lol:


Haha secret squirrel!!!

I love ROHM var bud, 100mg a day and a clean diet and you end up looking like a Greek god.

Nice, can't go wrong with WC and their test IMO. I've decided on their TNTMAST 400 for my next blast, everyone I've spoken to about it raves bout the stuff.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha secret squirrel!!!
> 
> I love ROHM var bud, 100mg a day and a clean diet and you end up looking like a Greek god.
> 
> Nice, can't go wrong with WC and their test IMO. I've decided on their TNTMAST 400 for my next blast, everyone I've spoken to about it raves bout the stuff.


Greeks are lazy fvckers, I refuse to believe that any of their gods were in good shape haha.

I plan to use WC next year too, I'll have to keep my eye on your journal now to see if I fancy it myself! Wouldn't mind just using their test e and tren e though, I don't feel like mast did anything for me this cycle, body fat is too high.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Greeks are lazy fvckers, I refuse to believe that any of their gods were in good shape haha.
> 
> I plan to use WC next year too, I'll have to keep my eye on your journal now to see if I fancy it myself! Wouldn't mind just using their test e and tren e though, I don't feel like mast did anything for me this cycle, body fat is too high.


Ha hahahaha very true!

Swear by WC oils mate, if you get chance mate try their Varox mate, 1ml eod, mental stuff!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Ha hahahaha very true!
> 
> Swear by WC oils mate, if you get chance mate try their Varox mate, 1ml eod, mental stuff!


Maybe one day! Can't see me ever running another cycle without some form of var in it tbh.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Maybe one day! Can't see me ever running another cycle without some form of var in it tbh.


The varox is the injectable var mate. As you're skipping the liver the bioavailability of it is I've read about 20-25x more than the oral compound.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Not saying yet :tongue:
> 
> I've heard good things about ROHM var, it's a lot more expensive than any other var my source offers though.
> 
> Oh and I've just ordered some WC test e to cruise on from September-December at 1ml a week, that should be plenty of time to get my abs out, if I can handle being T total! :lol:


I think you're scared to come off mate :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I think you're scared to come off mate :laugh:


Something like that :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wc is amazing and rohm. wc such good value


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Wc is amazing and rohm. wc such good value


Hoping so. This time I ordered just their Test E, next time I'll order their Test E and some Tren E


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So this morning I rolled out of bed and took a few snaps for my journal. I swear I look a lot better when I have a pump :lol:

Anyways here's the photos in comparison to week 1









And a random relaxed front shot.



*Measurements*

Current weight is 86.4kg, starting weight was around 86kg.

Chest - 44" (+1")

Biceps - L15 2/8"(+2/8") R14 7/8"(+3/8")

Waist - 32 7/8" (-1 1/8")

Quads - 24 2/8" (+1 2/8")

Calves 16" (No change)

CAN'T WAIT TO BULK JUST SO I CAN GET MY ARMS TO FVCKING GROW:cursing:

Right now I'm on 125mg Test Prop EOD but I stop on Tuesday, then on Wednesday night I'll start WC Test E at 250mg each week, until the end of November.

I'm also on Anavar right now at 100mg ED and I'll continue this until the middle of October, which will be 12 weeks in total.

Today is cheat meal day too. Last Saturday morning I weighed 89.2kg, this morning I was 86.4kg. I'm really not sure how I've lost so much weight this week, I think I've done HIIT about 5/6 times and work has been a bit more physical this month, but not enough to drop that much weight!! Diet has been the same too, so weird. Maybe last week's cheat meal had put my metabolism in hyperdrive!!!!

Off to the beach today to work on my tan


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Arms!

Dips

BW+20kg x 17 (PB),11,8

CGBP

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 7

Rope push downs

50lbs x 15,11,10 dropset 25lbs x 10

DB Hammer curls

20kg x 12,12,12

EZ Bar Curls

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 8

Having pizza and toffee cheesecake tonight, epic.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Solid arms workout mate, looks intense and covers all the right exercises. Your Ez curls are good, will follow your progress


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks mate, my CGBP isn't up to much to be honest. Hopefully sticking at it will put some size on my arms though!!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Thanks mate, my CGBP isn't up to much to be honest. Hopefully sticking at it will put some size on my arms though!!


Yeah mate I do like the CGBP with good TUT gives a good burn also. It should shoot up with your weighted dips!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great work, can see real decent changes! :thumb:

Enjoy your pizza and cheesecake.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Great work, can see real decent changes! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your pizza and cheesecake.


Thanks Keeks, means a lot!

It was amazing btw, I'm ready to drop off into a food coma


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just done 45 minutes SSCV on the spinning bike, left my earphones at home, never been so bored in all my life.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs!*

*
*

*
Single Leg Press*

107.5kg x 12

115kg x 12

122.5kg x 12

130kg x 12

137.5kg x 12

*Leg extensions*

100kg x 12

105kg x 12

110kg x 12

115kg x 12 RP

Dropset

40kg x 40

*Lying leg curls*

56kg x 12

60kg x 12

64kg x 12

68kg x 10 RP

Dropset

32kg x 40

*Standing calf raises*

150kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 60kg x 15.

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

Lots of volume today and I loved it!!!! Didn't do cardio post workout as I'm wrecked!

Hopefully get some more SSCV done tomorrow morning, train chest in the afternoon and then do some HIIT cardio post workout. Feel like I'm in a really good place right now


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

sick leg workout impressive!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Just caught up mate, great workout and looking top notch matey, how you finding prop? Want to use some myself!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> sick leg workout impressive!


It was decent like, felt like I could've spent all evening in the gym!



Goodfella said:


> Just caught up mate, great workout and looking top notch matey, how you finding prop? Want to use some myself!


Thanks mate, means a lot. I love taking photos for comparison!!

Fusion's prop is actually amazing, I can inject it, rotate my shoulder for a bit and just leave it, zero pip the next day. Their fast rip was awful, I could warm the gear, massage the area, put a heatpad on it, have a warm bath, and I'd still get PIP the next day! It's just a shame they're out of business now!

Pinning EOD is starting to p!ss me off too after 10 weeks of doing it. Usually I jump into bed, shut my eyes, then realise I haven't pinned that day :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It was decent like, felt like I could've spent all evening in the gym!
> 
> Thanks mate, means a lot. I love taking photos for comparison!!
> 
> ...


I'm only intending to use it for first 4 weeks, 10 weeks would make me feel like a pin cushion :lol:

Got some testolic that needs using


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I'm only intending to use it for first 4 weeks, 10 weeks would make me feel like a pin cushion :lol:
> 
> Got some testolic that needs using


Treat yourself to some 25g 5/8" pins


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Treat yourself to some 25g 5/8" pins


Already have mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest!

DB press

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 9

40kg x 6 (got 8 last time)

Smith inc press

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+45kg x 10

Bar+50kg x 8

Bar+55kg x 7

Usually get up to 60kg for 8 with this, tamping.

Inc DB flyes

15kg x 12,12

20kg x 8,0*

Pec deck

9 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

11 plates x 10

12 plates x 7

20mins HIIT on the spin bike.

*Shoulders playing up again, need to look into supplements for joint pain.

Bit gutted I dropped a few reps this week, next week will be better!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Double cardio sessions mg:

20 mins flat out on the stepper machine, 300 cals.

10 mins light-moderate pace on the spin bike.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

get some fish oil, cod liver oil did wonders for my joint problems


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> get some fish oil, cod liver oil did wonders for my joint problems


I was taking omega 3-6-9 before but my mouth tasted disgusting if I burped, wasn't worth it :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I was taking omega 3-6-9 before but my mouth tasted disgusting if I burped, wasn't worth it :lol:


haha was it tabs or liquid?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> haha was it tabs or liquid?


Like soft liquid capsules? I threw them out like, think I've seen people mention glucosamine, gonna have a look into that now.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> I was taking omega 3-6-9 before but my mouth tasted disgusting if I burped, wasn't worth it :lol:


Glucosamine is a good one, definately worth throwing into your supplement supply. Also, if you have the soft gel cod liver oil tabs, but have them at night before you go to sleep, saves the above trouble.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Like soft liquid capsules? I threw them out like, think I've seen people mention glucosamine, gonna have a look into that now.


glucosamine sulphate is very good I like it. Not to expensive either!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back!

Pull Ups

BW+10kg x 8,7,5

Seated rows

82.5kg x 12

85kg x 10

Took 2 of my mate's hellfire tablets before the gym, felt sick as a dog and had to leave. Hopefully I'll get another back session in before the end of the week.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

whats hellfire? Fatburning? Get better soon. Sub'd


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> whats hellfire? Fatburning? Get better soon. Sub'd


Not primarily, I thought it was more of a preworkout thing but it has all sorts in it, DMAA, raulwhateveritis, extracts of all sorts. Felt sick as a dog.

No training today, flew home from Cyprus and haven't long got home! Thought I had a few pins and barrels hidden in my bedroom, either my mother's found them and thrown them out, or I used them all before I left.

Gonna try and get a shoulders session in tomorrow. Morning CV with my dog and HIIT post workout, need to make up for the sh!te they gave me on the plane. Bag of nuts, cheese and crackers, sausage peas mash and gravy, 3 chocolate bars, mini cheddars, profiteroles!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I bet it's nice to be away from the heat for a bit!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I bet it's nice to be away from the heat for a bit!


Yeah definitely. It's nice to walk and not sweat! Also it's the first time I've felt rain on my skin for quite a while!

Feeling very lethargic today, not sure if its from the flight or what. Still planning to go to the gym at some point today though.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah definitely. It's nice to walk and not sweat! Also it's the first time I've felt rain on my skin for quite a while!
> 
> Feeling very lethargic today, not sure if its from the flight or what. Still planning to go to the gym at some point today though.


and I bet anyone that hasn't seen you in a while will say you've gotten bigger! Probably the flight and slight time difference, I read somewhere once that exercise can help with jet lag though


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> and I bet anyone that hasn't seen you in a while will say you've gotten bigger! Probably the flight and slight time difference, I read somewhere once that exercise can help with jet lag though


I haven't taken a jacket off yet :lol:

I'm going out tonight though, not drinking, guess I'll have to report back in the morning!

Also, new goodies!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders!*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder press *

35kg x 10 (PB), 7,5

*Behind neck press (smith machine)*

bar+40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 9

60kg x 5

Dropset 40kg x 11

*Facepulls*

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

13 plates x 12

*Cable lat raises *

2 plates x 12

3 plates x 12, 10

Dropset 1 plate x 10

*Recline Skull Crushers*

27.5kg x 15

32.5kg x 12

35kg x 10

Beast of a session, right shoulder started to hurt during smith press.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Looking good mate, shoulders are solid! 

How much those goodies set u back?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> Looking good mate, shoulders are solid!
> 
> How much those goodies set u back?


Ta mate!

I actually just typed out a paragraph saying how much everything was, then I remembered it's against board rules!!!! :lol:

Just realised the vial of Wildcat Test E isn't in that photo. Injected 1ml of it before the gym into my glute, bled a bit, standard for glute shots, no PIP whatsoever. IS THIS THE REAL LIFE. First time injecting something that hasn't caused pain


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Ta mate!
> 
> I actually just typed out a paragraph saying how much everything was, then I remembered it's against board rules!!!! :lol:
> 
> Just realised the vial of Wildcat Test E isn't in that photo. Injected 1ml of it before the gym into my glute, bled a bit, standard for glute shots, no PIP whatsoever. IS THIS THE REAL LIFE. First time injecting something that hasn't caused pain


Sweet you had the dbol before?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice shoulder development there mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> Sweet you had the dbol before?


Nope, never used the stuff. Gonna start using it with the Anavar in 2 weeks time. After reading Mars' posts about the synergy of type 1 and 2 steroids, I thought why not give it a go.



bigtommay said:


> Nice shoulder development there mate. :thumbup1:


Thanking you :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Nope, never used the stuff. Gonna start using it with the Anavar in 2 weeks time. After reading Mars' posts about the synergy of type 1 and 2 steroids, I thought why not give it a go.
> 
> Thanking you :thumb:


no probs. Ive heard it your diet is on point dbol is a great cycle.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Ta mate!
> 
> I actually just typed out a paragraph saying how much everything was, then I remembered it's against board rules!!!! :lol:
> 
> Just realised the vial of Wildcat Test E isn't in that photo. Injected 1ml of it before the gym into my glute, bled a bit, standard for glute shots, no PIP whatsoever. IS THIS THE REAL LIFE. First time injecting something that hasn't caused pain


Once you WC you'll never go bk mate!!!! 

Great shoulder session there as well bud


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> no probs. Ive heard it your diet is on point dbol is a great cycle.


To be fair my diet isn't high in sodium, I will have a cheat on a Saturday night, but apart from that I'm hoping to keep the moonface at bay. Plus I take Vit C at 6g a day and I'm running Aromasin and Anavar too, so hopefully water bloat won't be an issue.



ClarkyBoy said:


> Once you WC you'll never go bk mate!!!!
> 
> Great shoulder session there as well bud


We'll see, just can't believe that I'm not aching at all, this really is new to me. It's going to be a pleasant few weeks


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> To be fair my diet isn't high in sodium, I will have a cheat on a Saturday night, but apart from that I'm hoping to keep the moonface at bay. Plus I take Vit C at 6g a day and I'm running Aromasin and Anavar too, so hopefully water bloat won't be an issue.
> 
> Good luck, ill keep watching


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> To be fair my diet isn't high in sodium, I will have a cheat on a Saturday night, but apart from that I'm hoping to keep the moonface at bay. Plus I take Vit C at 6g a day and I'm running Aromasin and Anavar too, so hopefully water bloat won't be an issue.
> 
> We'll see, just can't believe that I'm not aching at all, this really is new to me. It's going to be a pleasant few weeks


Love WC. Apart from their prop seldom get any pip on it at all


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms *

*
*

*
DB curls*

12.5kg x 12,12

*EZ curls supersetted DB curls*

37.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

37.5kg x 7

12.5kg x 10

*Recline DB Curls *

12.5kg x 10,10,10,10

*EZ Curls*

37.5kg x 8

*OH DB Tricep Extension *

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Rope Pull Downs *

3 plates x 12, 12,12

*OH Tricep Extensions*

3 plates x 10,8

Pumping hell! Trained with my mate who's competing next week, I got absolutely ruined!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

looks like a good arm session


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> looks like a good arm session


Oh it was mate! Surprisingly the only ache I have today is from my shoulder, arms feel fine.

Thank The Lord for the increased protein synthesis and nitrogen retention you get from AAS


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Last night was amazing, first time I've been out with my mates since June, got compliments quite a lot, people asking what I've been doing (training wise, I'm natty as far as they know).

A girl who I thought was just a mate told me I look hot!

Spent about half hour chatting to a girl about steroids and stuff, it's nice to be honest about it. I forgot her name and doubt I'll see her again. I can remember her saying she did something to do with nutrition and she was telling me about steroids and food, shame I didn't ask for her number, she was stunning and smart.

Looking forward to training tomorrow, I'm in Crawley right now and I'll be going to 'The Forest Gym' for a legs session, I think RXQueenie off here trains there, it looks decent anyway.

My mother has asked me what I've been taking.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Amazing to get compliments eh? btw you in crawley as in the one in sussex bro? Only hour or so from me haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> Amazing to get compliments eh? btw you in crawley as in the one in sussex bro? Only hour or so from me haha


Yeah! Ha.

That's the one, just south of Gatwick. This town has everything, so many different food chains here but I'm probably just gonna stick with Nando's every night


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah dude cant meet a nandos plus youll rack up the stamps on your loyalty card haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs!*

*
*

*
Leg Press*

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

200kg x 10

240kg x 10

260kg x 10

280kg x 10

300kg x 7

*Hack Squat *

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

*Leg Extensions *

8 plates x 12,11,14

*Seated Calf Raises *

40kg x 15

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

60kg x 15

40kg x 33

Actually feel like I'm ready to die.

Trained at the forest gym and really liked it, I always find it a bit daunting going into new gyms but this place was quiet. It's a like a massive log cabin in the middle of no where!

Also, my calves are absolutely ruined.

Gonna get a double chicken pitta with sweet potato mash from Nando's later, it fits my macros for the day and I feel like I've earned it!

Gonna have a shower in a bit and then have a lie down for an hour or so :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Legs!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Volume for days there mate!!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Volume for days there mate!!!!!


My usual gym doesn't have a proper leg press machine or hack squat machine so I had no idea what weights I could use. Had minimal rest the entire session, it's been a while since I sweated that much training legs


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> My usual gym doesn't have a proper leg press machine or hack squat machine so I had no idea what weights I could use. Had minimal rest the entire session, it's been a while since I sweated that much training legs


Hahaha if you're not sweating you're not doing it right  lol

I'm lucky my place has got plate loaded leg press and also hack squat machine along with normal squat rack, etc.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha if you're not sweating you're not doing it right  lol
> 
> I'm lucky my place has got plate loaded leg press and also hack squat machine along with normal squat rack, etc.


Wish my gym had that, it's free at work so I can't complain too much.

Nando's was so good, definitely going back tomorrow :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Wish my gym had that, it's free at work so I can't complain too much.
> 
> Nando's was so good, definitely going back tomorrow :lol:


Haha love a good nandos. Lord knows when will be the next time I get one  eat one for me mate!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha love a good nandos. Lord knows when will be the next time I get one  eat one for me mate!


Ohh I will do. Going there tomorrow, maybe Wednesday on the way home, then I'm going again Thursday with the boys 

I actually have no idea what I want to train tomorrow, chest or shoulders probably.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

From my hip bones down I'm aching so bad! Also traps, probably from the hack squat machine.

Plus side of being on this course is free lunch. Yesterday I had loads of tuna, 3 boiled eggs, a Piri Piri chicken wrap and a bottle of sprite zero. I could see people looking at me as if to say 'you gutsy bastard' :lol:

Probably gonna have the same today!

Decided to train chest later, can't wait


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest!*

*
*

*
DB Press *

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 5

Don't know what the fvck is going on here, can usually get 40kgs up for 8

*Smith Inc Press*

Bar+40kg x 10

Bar+45kg x 8,8,8

Again I've done up to bar+60 on this

*Inc DB Flyes*

15kg x 1

10kg x 3

My head is going with this gym, I have no idea what weights I'm using. Usually do 15kg each hand for 12 reps.

The dumbells in this gym are like metal fat gripz, fvcked up whatever weight they are.

*Pec Deck*

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 8

*ISO Chest Press *

40kg x 10

50kg x 8,7

Not a good session at all, fvcked off.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

could of been a lot worse mate, you only dropped a little.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> could of been a lot worse mate, you only dropped a little.


I know mate, just thinking about it almost made me cry into my Jack Daniel's Chicken at TGI Friday's :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe you're lifting lbs in cyprus and really you're weak as fuark?!

Just kidding mate, shrug it off, it's like what I was talking about with my gym that they don't include the bar weight.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Maybe you're lifting lbs in cyprus and really you're weak as fuark?!
> 
> Just kidding mate, shrug it off, it's like what I was talking about with my gym that they don't include the bar weight.


Cheeky! :lol:

The dumbells there have plates on a bar, each plate is 5kg then 2.5 and 1.25kg. So for example when I DB shoulder press, I lift 35kg in each hand, plus the weight of the bar between the plates. It was the same in the gym I've been to this week, I swear the bar MUST'VE been between 5 and 10kg.

Spent most of today driving and I've been home a few hours, having a rest day today and training back tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back!*

*
*

*
Pull Ups*

11,8,7

Amazing how my reps drop without chalk!

*ISO Seated Rows *

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

85kg x 10

90kg x 8

*Pullover Machine *

10 plates x 10

11 plates x 10

12 plates x 9

*T Bar Rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 8

*DB Hammer Curls *

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10,8

*Recline DB curls TUT*

12.5kg x 10

10kg x 10,9

What a great session. There were two good looking women in the gym tonight, maybe that made me work harder. Lots of volume and I loved it!!

Just had Nando's with my mates, double chicken in a pitta, sweet potato mash and a free 1/4 chicken.

On the way to Nando's one of the boys said to me 'You're roiding, aren't you', I was like 'Noooooo'. So awkward.

Think I'm gonna train shoulders tomorrow, fallen in love with lifting again


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Back!
> 
> Pull Ups
> 
> ...


Good session there mate! Loads of volume to it like you say.

Come clean to your mates ha I did so much easier lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good session there mate! Loads of volume to it like you say.
> 
> Come clean to your mates ha I did so much easier lol


There's no way, roids are frowned upon around here. Plus if I put on any size I'll just get 'waterboy' or 'bought ya muscles'.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

My gym has just got a hammer pullover machine like the one yates used! Absolutely awesome it is 

Ill agree with @ClarkyBoy come clean lol take some sh1t initially but has made it easier for me anyway


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Smashed them tbar rows mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> My gym has just got a hammer pullover machine like the one yates used! Absolutely awesome it is
> 
> Ill agree with @ClarkyBoy come clean lol take some sh1t initially but has made it easier for me anyway


First time I've ever used one, my regular gym doesn't have one. Even though it was 100% controlled and concentrating on negatives, I still didn't really feel it in my lats.

Maybe when it becomes a bit more obvious I'll have to stop bullsh!tting people. I'm only in the UK 2-3 times a year so people do notice changes in me quite suddenly, rather than a gradual increase in size if people saw me all the time.



Glais said:


> Smashed them tbar rows mate


I think 70kg on the bar is a new PB for me, I'm sure it was the first time me using that weight. I was taking about a minute rest between sets and my lower back was starting to ache towards the end.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> There's no way, roids are frowned upon around here. Plus if I put on any size I'll just get 'waterboy' or 'bought ya muscles'.


I thought the same where I am mate. After some initial ribbing by the boys they don't even mention it now. Occasional joke here or there but that's it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my dad just keeps telling me how big i am now. hes still got 3 stone on me the big cnut

its lack of understanding the reason I dont tell anyone.

Was out with a couple of mates on friday. one goes my bro been doing roids. didnt even train and got bigger.

i sat there in silence lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> There's no way, roids are frowned upon around here. Plus if I put on any size I'll just get 'waterboy' or 'bought ya muscles'.


I was going to keep it a secret, but told a few friends when I was drunk on holiday who will tell overs no doubt, so might even do a tekkers and film my updates to put on YT lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I thought the same where I am mate. After some initial ribbing by the boys they don't even mention it now. Occasional joke here or there but that's it.


I'm 23, I'd assume you're a bit older than me and your friends are probably a bit more mature than mine. Plus a lot of people know what I do for a living and they'd think I wouldn't take anything that could jeopardise my career :tongue:



Sambuca said:


> my dad just keeps telling me how big i am now. hes still got 3 stone on me the big cnut


Having someone in the family who lifts could only be a good thing. All my mother ever talks to me about is how much food I'm eating. I swear we have nothing in common.

Do you ever train together?



robdobbie said:


> I was going to keep it a secret, but told a few friends when I was drunk on holiday who will tell overs no doubt, so might even do a tekkers and film my updates to put on YT lol


I told my best mate I took DNP and he said he'd keep it between us. On Saturday night I found out he'd told all our friend circle, the fvcking cvnt. Even though telling people has no consequences, I just couldn't believe he'd share something personal with the rest of the boys.

Fvck that, Tekkers gets so much sh!t on there :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm 23, I'd assume you're a bit older than me and your friends are probably a bit more mature than mine. Plus a lot of people know what I do for a living and they'd think I wouldn't take anything that could jeopardise my career :tongue:
> 
> Having someone in the family who lifts could only be a good thing. All my mother ever talks to me about is how much food I'm eating. I swear we have nothing in common.
> 
> Do you ever train together?


not anymore hes a lazy fcker lol. just goes and does BP and walks round the gym :lol:

all my family are in to the gym and nutrition. but explaining about peds would be pointless my moms a diabetic specialist and says the funniest things CONSIDERING she is educated to masters level in health.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> not anymore hes a lazy fcker lol. just goes and does BP and walks round the gym :lol:
> 
> all my family are in to the gym and nutrition. but explaining about peds would be pointless my moms a diabetic specialist and says the funniest things CONSIDERING she is educated to masters level in health.


Plenty of people do that in my gym at home, it's more of a social club with 2 or 3 sets of an exercise, then spend the rest of the day walking around and talking to people. P!sses me off that the majority of them are bigger than me :lol:

My mother's a crime scene investigator and there's plenty of council estates around here. As far as she's concerned, drugs are drugs. Like injecting testosterone and heroin is the exact same thing and have the same repercussions. She's always said if I do drugs she'd throw me out. I don't really live at home anymore so I should care less, but I just wouldn't want her to be disappointed, I suppose that's why I keep steroid use to myself. People around here do get jealous that I earn decent money, have a nice car, have a decent job, no doubt someone would make sure it gets back to her that I'm a roider.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Plenty of people do that in my gym at home, it's more of a social club with 2 or 3 sets of an exercise, then spend the rest of the day walking around and talking to people. P!sses me off that the majority of them are bigger than me :lol:
> 
> My mother's a crime scene investigator and there's plenty of council estates around here. As far as she's concerned, drugs are drugs. Like injecting testosterone and heroin is the exact same thing and have the same repercussions. She's always said if I do drugs she'd throw me out. I don't really live at home anymore so I should care less, but I just wouldn't want her to be disappointed, I suppose that's why I keep steroid use to myself. People around here do get jealous that I earn decent money, have a nice car, have a decent job, no doubt someone would make sure it gets back to her that I'm a roider.


ye best to keep quiet. lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm 23, I'd assume you're a bit older than me and your friends are probably a bit more mature than mine. Plus a lot of people know what I do for a living and they'd think I wouldn't take anything that could jeopardise my career :tongue:
> 
> Having someone in the family who lifts could only be a good thing. All my mother ever talks to me about is how much food I'm eating. I swear we have nothing in common.
> 
> ...


What do you do for a living? I'm 29 mate, big 30 next year


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What do you do for a living? I'm 29 mate, big 30 next year


He's a professional sheep shagga


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> He's a professional sheep shagga


I blur my face out in photos so people wouldn't know. Now everyone's gonna know there's a roiding sheep shagger in the valleys.

Nice one! :cursing:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders!*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder press *

35kg x 9

35kg x 7

35kg x 5

*Behind neck press (smith machine)*

bar+40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 9

60kg x 5

Dropset 40kg x 5

*Facepulls*

10 plates x 10

11 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

13 plates x 12

14 plates x 10

*Cable lat raises *

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 12

3 plates x 10

Dropset 1 plate x 10

*Recline Skull Crushers*

EZ Bar+25kg x 12

+27.5kg x 10

+30kg x 8

Really good session, so pumped walking around asda afterwards, loving life.

Think I'm gonna drop the weight with DB shoulder pressing, the reps aren't really going up and I'm not progressing.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Shoulders!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


You do love a volume session you bro!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

How about try less working sets and just one set to failure?

Spend less reps on earlier sets so maybe...

20kg x 10

25kg x 6

30kg x 4

37.5kg to failure

You should be alot more fresh as you wouldnt have done as much before, just a thought


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

x2 to what goodfella set about the shoulder press or also try pausing for a second at the bottom of the rep, ive been trying that with a lighter weight and feel it so much more mate. Otherwise good looking session


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> You do love a volume session you bro!


I don't feel like what I was doing before has worked, gonna stick at this volume/intensity lark and see if it pays off.



Goodfella said:


> How about try less working sets and just one set to failure?
> 
> Spend less reps on earlier sets so maybe...
> 
> ...


Makes sense, watch out for next week's session...



Glais said:


> x2 to what goodfella set about the shoulder press or also try pausing for a second at the bottom of the rep, ive been trying that with a lighter weight and feel it so much more mate. Otherwise good looking session


I feel it a lot as it is, when the weight is that heavy you have no choice but to control it all of the rep. If you bring them down too fast they'll go straight to the floor :lol:

But yeah dropping the weight or doing pyramid sets seems to be the next option.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

DIRT DAY!!

Meal 1

150g Jumbo Oats

75g Go Nutrition Maple Syrup & Pancake Whey

50g Bulkpowders Peanut Butter

400ml SS Milk

Cup of coffee and 2 Rolo Cookies

Meal 2

150g Jumbo Oats

75g Go Nutrition Maple Syrup & Pancake Whey

50g Bulkpowders Peanut Butter

400ml SS Milk

Cup of coffee, bag of salt and vinegar McCoy's crisps, and 2 Rolo Cookies

Meal 3

400g Chicken breast

100g Broccoli

250g Tilda pilau rice

Meal 4

Asda 14" create your own pizza. Double spicy chicken and double jalapeño toppings with a BBQ base

Meal 5

500ml Ben&Jerry's Core Dough-ble Whammy ice cream

Works out to be 5105 cals, P347, C551, F198. Excluding whatever the pizza comes to.

Today has been good


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

epic day mate, my mouth is drooling!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> epic day mate, my mouth is drooling!


I am literally falling into a carb coma.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs! *

*
*

*
Leg Press*

120kg x 20

200kg x 12

240kg x 12

280kg x 12

320kg x 12

*Hack Squat *

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

*Leg Extensions Superset Lying Leg Curls *

14 plates x 12, 10 plates x 12

15 plates x 12, 11 plates x 12

16 plates x 12, 11 plates x 11

*Seated Calf Raises *

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

60kg x 15

DS 40kg x 20

Ideally I would've done a bit more calf work but I didn't have any time left as the gym was closing.

I've spent the last 2 weeks using different machines and trying to find out what weights I can manage. Next week I go back to Cyprus and back to my usual gym, sakeeeeee.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Legs! *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


What was the 320 in the first exercise on? Leg press?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

cracking leg session mate, lots of volume and big weight on the leg press nicee :tongue:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What was the 320 in the first exercise on? Leg press?


Yes mate. Used to do 360kg on a new Technogym Leg Press machine at another gym I used to train at. Can't squat for sh!t though :lol:



Glais said:


> cracking leg session mate, lots of volume and big weight on the leg press nicee :tongue:


Would've done a bit more volume but left it too late, I was tired as fvck all day, texting a bird off POF until 2AM last night lol. Then half 2 came about and thought I'd go to the gym. I had 55 minutes to train by the time I got there and saw an old mate so had a chat, next thing I know I've got 15 minutes left and that's why I supersetted hams and quads, and did fvck all for calves!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Quality ha...hows POF? does it work hehe?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> Quality ha...hows POF? does it work hehe?


Well I met my mrs on there and she's the best thing to happen to me in years so I'd say yeah haha

There's load of easy slvt bags tho that just want a bucket load of jizz up em if that's all you're looking for however. Different bird every cpl of nights when I was single and playing the game on there lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Well I met my mrs on there and she's the best thing to happen to me in years so I'd say yeah haha
> 
> There's load of easy slvt bags tho that just want a bucket load of jizz up em if that's all you're looking for however. Different bird every cpl of nights when I was single and playing the game on there lol


haha congrats then bro...gonna have to give this a go myself, nothing better to do with my time this time on night! will let u know how I get on!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha congrats then bro...gonna have to give this a go myself, nothing better to do with my time this time on night! will let u know how I get on!


If you've got the chat it's the easiest thing ever. You don't even need to leave the sofa to get laid apart from when you actually do need to go get laid haha

Get a few gym pics up, holiday ones and normal ones, family friendly profile description and the birds love it.

Most blokes send messages like 'I'm gonna bum you to death' (my mrs got loads of them) so it's not hard to get noticed lol


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> If you've got the chat it's the easiest thing ever. You don't even need to leave the sofa to get laid apart from when you actually do need to go get laid haha
> 
> Get a few gym pics up, holiday ones and normal ones, family friendly profile description and the birds love it.
> 
> Most blokes send messages like 'I'm gonna bum you to death' (my mrs got loads of them) so it's not hard to get noticed lol


haha quality, I bet you get such a mix of girls on there though like you said :laugh: Can the pics have other people in? cos I know on some sites your not allowed that?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I shouldn't have signed up to it. Tonight I'm already meeting up with a girl I pulled when I was home at Xmas, I've had to tell this girl off POF that I'm having a night in with the boys tonight. But still she wants to see me. She's fit like but I have a guilty conscience and I haven't even done anything!!!!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I shouldn't have signed up to it. Tonight I'm already meeting up with a girl I pulled when I was home at Xmas, I've had to tell this girl off POF that I'm having a night in with the boys tonight. But still she wants to see me. She's fit like but I have a guilty conscience and I haven't even done anything!!!!!!!


Mate be careful with birds like that on POF. I had one that started like that and become proper bunny boiler on me. Had to threaten the police on her to get rid of her crazy **** hole!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha quality, I bet you get such a mix of girls on there though like you said :laugh: Can the pics have other people in? cos I know on some sites your not allowed that?


I had pics of me and my sons and me and the lads, oh and also the obligatory flexing photos in the gym mirror haha

Yea on match.com you can't. That was a waste of money that fcking site!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mate be careful with birds like that on POF. I had one that started like that and become proper bunny boiler on me. Had to threaten the police on her to get rid of her crazy **** hole!!!


I thought she might be a bit too keen. At 2AM this morning I said I'm off to sleep and that I didn't realise what the time was. She text me back saying something like 'blah blah blah, text me tomorrow if you want'. I wasn't planning on texting her until tonight or maybe tomorrow night, but she text me first around lunchtime. Think I need to be careful with this one mate..


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I thought she might be a bit too keen. At 2AM this morning I said I'm off to sleep and that I didn't realise what the time was. She text me back saying something like 'blah blah blah, text me tomorrow if you want'. I wasn't planning on texting her until tonight or maybe tomorrow night, but she text me first around lunchtime. Think I need to be careful with this one mate..


Just play it super cool and don't text her for a few hours no matter whether she texts or not and see what sort of messages and volume of texts she sends. You'll know then if she's a bunny boiler or not haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Just play it super cool and don't text her for a few hours no matter whether she texts or not and see what sort of messages and volume of texts she sends. You'll know then if she's a bunny boiler or not haha


Haven't text her since yesterday, haven't heard a thing


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Haven't text her since yesterday, haven't heard a thing


Hmm maybe not a mental case then lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest!*

*
*

*
Iso chest Press*

40kg x 20

80kg x 15

120kg x 1 COULDN'T BELIEVE THIS

80kg x 12

140kg x 3 negative reps

*Cable crossovers*

4 plates x 20

4 plates x 20

6 plates x 9

*Inc DB Press*

32.5kg x 7

30kg x 9

*Inc DB Flyes *

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 10

*Smith Press *

Bar+80kg x 8

Bar+80kg x 6

*Low Cable Crossovers *

4 plates x 11

4 plates x 9

2 plates x 30

Pumpin ell. I swear my chest has never felt so solid.

Trained with my mate who competed at the Welsh UKBFF champs yesterday, I spent the whole session in awe, couldn't believe how well he looked!

He's a lot stronger than I am and he really pushes me, can't wait to train with him again in October when I return to Wales.

Flying back to Cyprus tomorrow, can't wait to get back into my routine and start hammering the cardio again, definitely put on some weight over the last 2 weeks!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Chest!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Epic pressing!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Epic pressing!


I actually couldn't believe the 120kg, I had a go at it only fvcking about and managed 1 rep, couldn't lock out on the second rep!

I know it's not the same as flat BB benching but I still impressed myself, busting to see what my one rep max is. If I didn't train alone I'd probably try it out :/


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back! *

*
*

*
Pull Ups*

12, 10,5

*Seated Row *

82.5kg x 12

85kg x 12

87.5kg x 11 RP

*Straight Arm Pull Downs*

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 8

*T bar Rows*

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

*DB Hammer Curls *

20kg x12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12 RP

20 mins HIIT on the spinning bike afterwards.

Back training at my old gym, best back session I've had there and not a single deadlift was done! Forearms were pumped as fvck and looked very vascular and full.

Managed to put on 5.2kg in the last 2 weeks at home, I'm not really sure how as I must've gone over maintenance cals twice in the two weeks.

Still, enjoying training and it's good to do some proper cardio again! Got the day off tomorrow so I'm gonna go to a local sports centre's circuits session in the morning


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders!*

*
*

*
Military Press*

Warmed up with 60kg, few working sets of 70kg and tried a 78kg 1rm and failed

*DB Shoulder Press *

30kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

35kg x 7

*Behind Neck Press*

Smith bar + 45kg x 8

+ 50kg x 8

+55kg x 8

+60kg x 7

*Cable Lat Raises*

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Shoulders!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Strong MP there buddy, how close was the last rep?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Strong MP there buddy, how close was the last rep?


Got it above my head but couldn't press it out. Kept my lower half stiff so it wasn't a push press, no momentum at all.

I'm not bothered about not getting it, haven't done military press since doing strong lifts in 2011.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Got it above my head but couldn't press it out. Kept my lower half stiff so it wasn't a push press, no momentum at all.
> 
> I'm not bothered about not getting it, haven't done military press since doing strong lifts in 2011.


Not a fan of MP myself either, get a much more natural movement with dumb bells


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So this morning I was 87.4kg, looks like I've dropped a 3.9 kgs of water weight!

Cheat day today,

So far I've had

400ml milk

100g oats

50g all bran

75g cherry Bakewell whey

1 TPW oat and crisp bar

400ml milk

100g oats

50g all bran

75g jaffa cake whey

1tpw oats and crisp bar

2 MP chocolate cookies

Mixed pork and chicken shish kebab, chips, about half a litre of Snickers and Orea ice cream from a local bakery.

Planning to spend the day on my sofa watching Catfish, I'm hooked :lol:

Might go to the gym for a cheeky guns session! - This didn't happen, pretty much went into a food coma after my second bowl of oats :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs!*

*
*

*
Single Leg Press*

77.5kg x 20

130kg x 12

137.5kg x 12

145kg x 9

DS double leg 205kg x 18

Did these like narrow stance, epic.

*Leg extensions*

110lbs x 12

115lbs x 12 RP

120lbs x 12 RP

Dropset

40lbs x 20

*Lying leg curls *

60kg x 12

64kg x 12

68kg x 8

Dropset

32kg x 25

*Standing calf raises *

150kg x 12, 120kg x 12, 90kg x 12, 60kg x 15.

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

20 minutes steady state on the spinning bike.

Haven't been very active on here lately. These days any online time gets spent looking at Evo X's, Galaxy Note 3, and mortgages.

Had a really bad head all day yesterday so I missed the gym. Think I'm gonna train chest tomorrow.

Getting my first tattoo Saturday so I doubt I'll train Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yesterday's training

*Chest!*

*
*

*
DB Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 5

*Inc BB Press*

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*Inc DB Flyes*

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 8

*Pec Deck*

10 plates x 10

11 plates x 8

Right shoulder ached throughout and I got fed up and left.

Shoulders and arms looked pumped, decent cleavage, vascularity is good too.

Haven't weighed myself since last Saturday but I'm looking leaner than I was before I came back to the UK for 2 weeks. This Saturday's weigh in I'll probably be the lightest I've been and best shape of my life. Sill no sign of any abs though.

Working afternoons today so I went to my gym's circuit session this morning, got a decent pump on for work haha!

My right shoulder has started playing up again, won't be training until next week now, feel like I need a break.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What's going on!

Haven't been on here much lately, between getting tattood and having a sh!t time at work, my training's suffered lately. Feels more like a chore than something I want to do :/

Tuesday morning I went to my local gym's crossfit/circuit training. Tuesday night I trained legs as follows

*Single Leg Press*

77.5kg x 20

137.5kg x 12

145kg x 12

152.5kg x 12

DS double leg 205kg x 20

Did these like narrow stance, epic.

*Leg extensions*

100lbs x 12

105lbs x 12

110lbs x 12

115lbs x 12

Dropset

40lbs x 30

*Lying leg curls *

56kg x 12

60kg x 12

64kg x 9

Dropset

32kg x 20

*Standing calf raises *

150kg x 12, 120kg x 12, 90kg x 12, 60kg x 15.

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

Then I trained chest today

*DB Press*

20kg x 15

40kg x 11

40kg x 8

40kg x

*Inc Smith Press*

Bar+40kg x 10

+50kg x 8

+52.5kg x 8

+55kg x 5

*Inc DB Flyes*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 8

*Low Cable Crossovers*

4 plates x 10

3 plates x 13

3 plates x 13

Thinking of dabbling with DNP next month, fed up of cutting now. I've been using the same weights for lots of things for a few weeks now, fed up of not being able to progress due to trying to lose fat.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Good session that mate on the legs.

Love the dead stop leg press. I do them super heavy now and by the end of 3 sets of 10 I want to throw my ring up!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Because of work and other stuff I've trained legs and chest twice in the last fortnight! Going out of my way to get my arms trained this week, since they are what I want to grow the most.

Diet has been going good, on Wednesday I was 85.4kg. Started BD var again Wednesday too, Saturday I was up to 86.6kg, fvck knows how.

I'm praying that this week is gonna be a good week for the gym, seems daft to eat so well but not train!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders!*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder Press *

20kg x 15

35kg x 9

35kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

*Behind Neck Press*

Smith bar + 40kg x 10

+45kg x 10

+50kg x 10

+55kg x 8

+60kg x 8

*Facepulls *

25kg x 20

32.5kg x 20

45kg x 15

*Cable Lat Raises*

3 plates x 15

4 plates x 11

Dropset

2 plates x 13

20 mins moderate pace on the spin bike.

Good session today, sweated quite a bit. Working afternoons tomorrow so I'm gonna go to a circuit session in the morning, probably gonna train back in the evening


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

mirin dat dere shoulder press mate! About 10kg above me, I'd like the 30s for 3x8 by the end of the year, should be do-able

Are you still cutting? How many weeks you got left on? Must be in to the last couple now.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> mirin dat dere shoulder press mate! About 10kg above me, I'd like the 30s for 3x8 by the end of the year, should be do-able
> 
> Are you still cutting? How many weeks you got left on? Must be in to the last couple now.


You'll easily do it with dbol!

Yeah still cutting, I'm on 250mg Test E a week right now, gonna come off completely in November until next April, then it's bulk time


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You'll easily do it with dbol!
> 
> Yeah still cutting, I'm on 250mg Test E a week right now, gonna come off completely in November until next April, then it's bulk time


You going to chuck anything else in for the last few weeks?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> You going to chuck anything else in for the last few weeks?


My Anavar stash will run out in the middle of this month, I am planning on taking DNP for 2 weeks at the beginning of November and that's it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> My Anavar stash will run out in the middle of this month, I am planning on taking DNP for 2 weeks at the beginning of November and that's it.


Didn't dnp reduce your gains on your last cycle? If it's going to cause any muscle loss then I don't think it's worth it just for an extra ab or two lol, just my opinion of course


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Didn't dnp reduce your gains on your last cycle? If it's going to cause any muscle loss then I don't think it's worth it just for an extra ab or two lol, just my opinion of course


Oh ai, it left me looking like a right skinny cvnt :lol:

I think the test I was on at the time was bunk. I know DNP isn't catabolic but the calories I was on with the cardio I was doing, and the amounts of T3 I was on, I'm not surprised I looked sh!t after it.

I was thinking of 250mg for 2 weeks, I'll take it easy with cardio this time, and eat more!

Plus this time I'm going into it in better shape and a bit smarter


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back! *

*
*

*
Pull ups *

12,8,7

*Seated Row *

82.5kg x 12

85kg x 12

87.5kg x 8

*Straight Arm Pull Downs*

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 8

*T Bar Rows*

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

20 mins HIIT on the spinning bike afterwards.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oh ai, it left me looking like a right skinny cvnt :lol:
> 
> I think the test I was on at the time was bunk. I know DNP isn't catabolic but the calories I was on with the cardio I was doing, and the amounts of T3 I was on, I'm not surprised I looked sh!t after it.
> 
> ...


even on loads of gear t3 100mcg dnp and clen i withered away lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> even on loads of gear t3 100mcg dnp and clen i withered away lol


That's why I was gonna be a bit more careful about it. I'm actually confident that there's something in the WC Test E vial that I'm sticking in me. Also I'd run T3 at 50mcg ED, and that's only if I do start feeling lethargic. Klona seems to be getting good reviews so I'll probably go with that.

Actually got accused of being on roids earlier when I was at the gym. 'Durrr you've put on some size, on the juice ain't you?!' :lol:

Felt good like, but I'll still be claiming natty for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Trained chest today, forgot my phone so I didn't take notes.

Did 3 sets of DB press, 5 sets of incline press on the smith machine, 3 sets incline DB flyes, 3 sets of low cable crossovers, finished off with 3 sets of straight bar push downs.

Left the gym quite pumped, shoulders looked round as fvck!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm such a slut for a bargain.

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/total-mrp/10529562.html

Ordered 6 bags for dat winter bulk.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

45 minutes of fasted SSCV done on the spin bike this morning, good start to the day


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Biceps!*

*
*

*
DB Hammer Curls*

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12 RP

Dropset 12.5kg x 8

*Hammer Curl Bar Thingy *

10kg a side x 12

11.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

*Curls using the cable crossover apparatus*

15lbs a side x 15

15lbs x 15

20lbs x 11

Dropset 10lbs x 10

Decent session, fvcking epic pumps, might be coming around to this BD var yanno!!

Can't wait for triceps tomorrow


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You give biceps and triceps each there own day?? I think you have to much free time mate :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> You give biceps and triceps each there own day?? I think you have to much free time mate :lol:


Only recently, fed up of training legs to be honest. Happy with the size of my thighs, unhappy with the size of my arms.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Only recently, fed up of training legs to be honest. Happy with the size of my thighs, unhappy with the size of my arms.


No legs?!?!?! Fgt. Could try:

Delts & Arms

Legs

Rest

Chest & Tris

Back & Bis

Working well for me so far


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Triceps!*

*
*

*
Dips*

BW x 20

BW x 17

BW x 11

*Smith CGBP*

Bar+40kg x 12

+45kg x 12

+50kg x 12

+52.5kg x 9

*Recline Skull Crushers*

32.5kg x 15

35kg x 11

35kg x 10

*Straight Bar Pushdowns*

35kg x 12

DS 30kg x 10

DS 25kg x 6

DS 15kg x 14

Lovely stuff


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

45 minutes SSCV on the spinning bike this morning, had some proper junk last night and felt guilty this morning haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Last night's training

*Shoulders!*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder Press *

32.5kg x 12

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 7

*Behind Neck Press*

Smith bar+50kg x 10

+55kg x 10

+60kg x 8

+62.5kg x 7

*Facepulls *

25kg x 20

32.5kg x 20

45kg x 12

*Cable Lat Raises*

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 11

Dropset

2 plates x 10

Pretty good session, no PBs or anything but still good.

Just about to head off to a crossfit style circuit this morning


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

What day is calve day


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Forearm and abs day?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> What day is calve day





robdobbie said:


> Forearm and abs day?


Haha pipe down you pair!

I'll probably start training them again soon


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How much have you put on the guns from start of cycle/journal mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> How much have you put on the guns from start of cycle/journal mate?


Fvck all mate, lost quite a bit of fat though so they're looking better


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Doing well i see!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

holtt said:


> Doing well i see!


So me and Rob are juicing now, when do you start? Haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back! *

*
*

*
Seated Row *

85kg x 12

87.5kg x 12

90kg x 12

Dropset

60kg x 11

*Close Grip Lat Pull Downs*

54kg x 12

61.5kg x 10

61.5kg x 10

Dropset

39kg x 12

*Straight Arm Pull Downs*

25kg x 12

32.5kg x 11

32.5kg x 9

Dropset

20kg x 7

*T bar Rows*

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

75kg x 10

*Hammer Grip Bar Curls*

Bar+20kg x 15

+20kg x 13

+20kg x 11

Epic pumps all round. Lower back pumps were getting savage towards the end though.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> So me and Rob are juicing now, when do you start? Haha


ahaha my commitment levels are sadly no where near enough!

You two seem to be fully prepared and organised i like that tbf.

Slowly getting back into the gym a lazy summer of holidays and bad food has pushed me up to 13.6, working hard and eating right will drop down before long im sure.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Back! *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Where the deads at? What size your guns atm?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Where the deads at? What size your guns atm?


Saving those for when I come off Anavar mate!!

If I'm honest I'm too afraid to put a tape measure around them incase there's been no growth.. My arms definitely fill my t shirts a bit better mind you. Can't wait for a bulk over winter, want to get a bit leaner first though and gradually add the calories back in


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Saving those for when I come off Anavar mate!!
> 
> If I'm honest I'm too afraid to put a tape measure around them incase there's been no growth.. My arms definitely fill my t shirts a bit better mind you. Can't wait for a bulk over winter, want to get a bit leaner first though and gradually add the calories back in


Fair enough  I'm measuring my arms all the time, can't believe the growth I've had so far  Are you any closer to that illusive six pack??


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not really. I'm actually surprised by the amount of weight I'd need to lose to get my abs showing. I'm about 86kg when I wake up and still have love handles! The fat below my belly button is definitely getting flatter though and getting some veins there aswell.

Started another 2 weeks of clen today, hopefully I'll be around 84kg by my weigh in on the 19th.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest!*

*
*

*
DB Press*

20kg x 12

40kg x 12 PB

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

*Inc Smith Press*

Bar+40kg x 10

+50kg x 10

+52.5kg x 10

+55kg x 10

*Inc DB Flyes*

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 9

17.5kg x 9

*Low Cable Crossovers*

4 plates x 13

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

20 mins cardio on the spinning bike

Another great session, got some sick pumps and good strength


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know I said I was gonna take time out from training legs.... I LIED!!!

*Squats*

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 3

Hamstrings cramped on the last set, weight didn't feel too heavy tbh. Next week will be better.

*Leg extensions*

105lbs x 12

110lbs x 12

115lbs x 12

Dropset

40lbs x 20

*Lying leg curls *

56kg x 12

60kg x 12

64kg x 12

Dropset

32kg x 20

*Standing calf raises *

150kg x 12, 120kg x 12, 90kg x 12, 65kg x 15

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

20 minutes on the spin bike.

Had a really good session, glutes and hams are aching already! I'll take some taurine before training next week, actually quite gutted about getting cramp. Feel like I've got a bit more in the tank, if things go well I'll use 130kg for my top set next week


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mirin dat db press. If you actually don't want your legs to get much bigger (fgt), you could train them in the lower rep range? Less size, more strength.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Mirin dat db press. If you actually don't want your legs to get much bigger (fgt), you could train them in the lower rep range? Less size, more strength.


If I didn't have killer DOMS I'd put a photo up of my pins! Doubt I could tense them right now lol

I'm not moving up to 42.5s until I can get more than 10 reps on all sets, so it'll probably stay at 40 for a while

You and pieface might be glad to know I'm training triceps and biceps together tonight!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

all looking good mate. 

finding it hard to drop love handles (like me)?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> all looking good mate.
> 
> finding it hard to drop love handles (like me)?


Yeah!

Decided to keep cutting until the 1st December and then slowly add in the calories to start bulking, probably until next April time. I'd love to bulk on AAS but unfortunately I'll be coming off next month, maybe next year.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Decided to keep cutting until the 1st December and then slowly add in the calories to start bulking, probably until next April time. I'd love to bulk on AAS but unfortunately I'll be coming off next month, maybe next year.


i found the best thing for losing love handles was actually tailoring my diet to my body type. took about 6-8 weeks to lose them on my cut. woke up one morning and they were gone 

back now though lol

I used the poliquin body type thing

Insulin type

This hormone type has a regional fat distribution on the shoulder blades and top of the hips, commonly referred to as 'the muffin top' which reflects insulin resistance. Research from The Medical College of Wisconsin suggests that the shoulder blade skinfold may help identify risk of type 2 diabetes in pre-menopausal women. Additionally, research from Spain reported that obese pre-pubescent boys and girls had significantly elevated insulin and glucose levels which correlated with shoulder blade skin fold thickness. Researchers from the Department of Human Biology at Maastricht University reported that shoulder blade skinfold thickness is significantly associated with persistent impaired glucose tolerance. There seems to be good evidence to support Poliquin's association of these fat sites with poor insulin function.

Fat reduction for insulin type

To prevent the muffin top from progressing it's advisable to consume more oily fish and eat a higher protein, lower carbohydrate diet as well as eating regular meals with additional fibre to stabilise blood sugar. The prestigious Journal of the American Medical Association reported that a low GL diet helps to reduce insulin and triglycerides and aids weight loss in overweight and obese people. Various herbs such as fenugreek, bitter gourd and Gymnema sylvestre help to lower blood sugar, inhibit glucose uptake in the small intestine and have adaptogenic properties on insulin production. A scientific review from Thames Valley University indicates that cinnamon has been shown to improve insulin function and possesses blood sugar-lowering properties. Researchers from Cambridge University demonstrated that chromium deficiency is associated with insulin resistance and type 2 diabetes. Chromium supplementation improves insulin sensitivity, reduces blood pressure and reduces free radical damage to DNA.

i have switched to a lot of oily fish in my bulk and have started to lean out again while still gaining weight. loads of info online or if u want just pm me for more info


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i found the best thing for losing love handles was actually tailoring my diet to my body type. took about 6-8 weeks to lose them on my cut. woke up one morning and they were gone
> 
> back now though lol
> 
> ...


cliffs?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> cliffs?!


uhh lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> uhh lol


Cliff notes, you know, a bulletpoint summary, I'm just to lazy to read all of your post


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Cliff notes, you know, a bulletpoint summary, I'm just to lazy to read all of your post


oh well hes got same body type as me i think so thats relevant to him!

whats your body type?

Androgen type - accumulation of fat on upper arms and chest

Insulin type - accumulation of fat on shoulders and hips

Thyroid type - accumulation of fat on ribs

Cortisol type - accumulation of fat on abdomen

Oestrogen type - accumulation of fat on bottom and thighs

Growth hormone type - accumulation of fat on knees and calf


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had no idea it could be down to insulin, I just assumed it's where I store fat. I'm not sure about the shoulder blades bit mind, my upper back is quite lean. I don't mind oily fish at all, I'll replace a few eggs with tinned mackerel or something


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oh well hes got same body type as me i think so thats relevant to him!
> 
> whats your body type?
> 
> ...


Probably cortisol type, although I've only really been lean enough to see my abs once I think, I'm a fat fuxk at the moment :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Probably cortisol type, although I've only really been lean enough to see my abs j
> 
> I think, I'm a fat fuxk at the moment :lol:


Happened to me too on dat aas as well :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms!*

*
*

*
Dips*

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 12

*DB Hammer Curls*

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 9

*Smith CGBP*

Bar+50kg x 12

+55kg x 12

+57.5kg x 11

*Hammer Curl Bar*

Bar+22.5kg x 12

+25kg x 12

+27.5kg x 10

*Recline Skull Crushers*

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

*Recline DB Curls*

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

Pumped as fvck and sweaty as fvck.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Happened to me too on dat aas as well :laugh:


I'll upload a front shot for all you (no) homos on my journal now..



Tom90 said:


> *Arms!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Impressive dips! Is that second set to failure? If so, try 20, then 18, then I'm sure you'd get 18 on the last set.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I'll upload a front shot for all you (no) homos on my journal now..
> 
> Impressive dips! Is that second set to failure? If so, try 20, then 18, then I'm sure you'd get 18 on the last set.


First set wasn't to failure, second set involved a few rest pauses, third set I jumped straight into, probably the reason for only getting 12. I'd do them weighted but I left my belt somewhere, most I've done is 25kg for decent reps.

I've been thinking of taking some new photos, see if I can be ersed in the morning, completely unpumped, as my photos always are.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Morning all, hope everyone's having a good weekend so far 

Weighed in at 84.6kg this morning which is a 1kg loss this week. I have just taken some new photos too..


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

legs looking strong

are you trying to hide your zyzz tattoo?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

polishmate said:


> legs looking strong
> 
> are you trying to hide your zyzz tattoo?


No


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Delts are popping, legs looking good! Do you do are direct ab work? I would've thought you'd have at least an outline of them as you look pretty lean.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Delts are popping, legs looking good! Do you do are direct ab work? I would've thought you'd have at least an outline of them as you look pretty lean.


None at all mate, everyone says deadlift and squats build a strong core, but maybe I should add some?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> None at all mate, everyone says deadlift and squats build a strong core, but maybe I should add some?


Definitely! Hanging leg raises, planks and the ab wheel are all great exercises.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Definitely! Hanging leg raises, planks and the ab wheel are all great exercises.


Tomorrow's agenda - morning cardio and abs :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cable Crunches

45kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

Decline Situps

3 x 20

Everything done really slow concentrating on negatives

Finished off with 45 minutes on the spinning bike. I am dripping with sweat and I smell fvcking horrible.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders!*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder Press *

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 7

*Behind Neck Press*

Smith bar+50kg x 10

+55kg x 9

+60kg x 8

+65kg x 6

*Facepulls *

45kg x 20

45kg x 17

45kg x 14

*Cable Lat Raises*

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

4 plates x 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*

3 x 15

Love training shoulders, gutted that the 35kg dumbells were being used again, even more gutted with the reps I got using 32.5s!!!

Today was my last day of Anavar too, I expect the veins to disappear and shoulders will start looking normal over the next few days


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Shoulders!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Mate I've been off the var for about 10 days now and other than a bit of strength loss I haven't noticed any physical change. How's the diet been?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mate I've been off the var for about 10 days now and other than a bit of strength loss I haven't noticed any physical change. How's the diet been?


That's good to know!

Usual diet is

100g oats

60g whey

Tpw bar

250g chicken

100g raw weight rice

6eggs boiled or scrambled

50g casein shake before bed

Roughly 2200 cals


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good to see your still progressing, looked a big shoulders workout


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glais said:


> good to see your still progressing, looked a big shoulders workout


Wouldn't say big exactly haha. Training shoulders is my favourite though. So easy to get myself motivated, unlike back day, which is today...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back! *

*
*

*
Pull Ups*

12,9,6

*Seated Row *

87.5kg x 10

87.5kg x 12

87.5kg x 9

*Close Grip Lat Pull Downs*

61.5kg x 12

61.5kg x 10

61.5kg x 8

*T bar Rows*

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

75kg x 8

*Hammer Grip Bar Curls*

Bar+25kg x 12

+25kg x 11

+25kg x 8

20 minutes spin bike post workout

Seem to be holding strength anyway, this clen is making me sweat in the gym mind!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> *Back! *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


nice workout! where the deads 

what dose clen u on?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> nice workout! where the deads
> 
> what dose clen u on?


Haven't really bothered with them in a while, I know people says squats and deadlifts are the best exercises but I disagree. I can deadlift 185kg for reps, but don't look like I can. I don't squat that often and my legs are bigger than I'd like.

100mcg today-Friday, then 120mcg Saturday-Tuesday, then I'm done with the stuff.

From next Sunday I'll up my calories to 2500, then add in 100 each week that my weight doesn't go up.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did 45 minutes on the spin bike first thing this morning.

Going to Nando's for lunch, double fillet pitta and half a chicken, run at me!

Love nando's, easy way to hit my macros for the day ????


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest this afternoon, not good.

Decline BB Bench

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

90kg x 11

92.5kg x 7

My right shoulder went on the last set, absolutely gutted. Why does this keep happening to me!!

On a more positive note, the most I'd done before today was 87.5kg for 5


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Your shoulder might be something to do with form when going heavy? Are you lowing the bar slowly and controlled? It's not shaking about?

How's the ab work coming along?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Your shoulder might be something to do with form when going heavy? Are you lowing the bar slowly and controlled? It's not shaking about?
> 
> How's the ab work coming along?


Yeah mate dead slow and controlled.

It has been going good until the last few days, been busy with work and it's killing my motivation.

Currently in talks with a coach on here..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah mate dead slow and controlled.
> 
> It has been going good until the last few days, been busy with work and it's killing my motivation.
> 
> Currently in talks with a coach on here..


Which coach? Sounds like a good idea is you've got the extra cash, and it's another reason you can say to friends back home when they ask how you've gotten so much bigger lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Which coach? Sounds like a good idea is you've got the extra cash, and it's another reason you can say to friends back home when they ask how you've gotten so much bigger lol


Not giving away too much incase nothing happens. Haha, haven't really thought about it like that, I haven't even had a proper bulk yet!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sunday Legday * 

*
*

*
Squats*

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 3 PB

*Lying Leg Curls *

60kg x 12

64kg x 12

68kg x 12

Dropset

32kg x 20

*Standing Calf Raises *

150kg x 12, 120kg x 12, 90kg x 12, 65kg x 15

All drop sets, repeated another 2 times.

*Leg Extensions*

105lbs x 12

110lbs x 12

115lbs x 12

Dropset

40lbs x 20


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Team solid?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Team solid?


Sh!t's getting serious!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Sh!t's getting serious!


He's based about 20 minutes away from me, if you get any free sessions, hook me up lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> He's based about 20 minutes away from me, if you get any free sessions, hook me up lol


Before bench heavy. Warm up with light high rep face pulls. YouTube shoulder mobility too.

Your muscles will get stronger than your tendons so be careful


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Two things for the shoulder...

Number 1, on decline bench try having the weight slightly forward more over the chest than seems normal. When the 'push' part of the movement comes in you will feel it a lot more in the chest and triceps than normal. I noticed this took the pressure of the shoulder joint for me.

Number 2, get some Deca in you :devil2:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Before bench heavy. Warm up with light high rep face pulls. YouTube shoulder mobility too.
> 
> Your muscles will get stronger than your tendons so be careful


Cheers mate, I will try that next time.

With regards to strength, I've kinda plateaud with gains. Im on calorie deficit so I knew it would happen eventually. My strength did rocket mind, added 5kg to each arm on DB chest and shoulder presses, within a few weeks!



onthebuild said:


> Two things for the shoulder...
> 
> Number 1, on decline bench try having the weight slightly forward more over the chest than seems normal. When the 'push' part of the movement comes in you will feel it a lot more in the chest and triceps than normal. I noticed this took the pressure of the shoulder joint for me.
> 
> Number 2, get some Deca in you :devil2:


Number 1, who are you again?! Haha its been a while mate.

I do kinda do that though, the barbell literally touches the bottom of my ribcage and my pecs ache like fvck the next day!

I have considered deca but it'd have to be NPP at the end of my next tren cycle, after reading posts by bad Alan.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi mate,

look into 5/3/1 on your main lifts. It worked wonders for me on a cut. You can do your normaly routine as assistance after the 5/3/1


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> look into 5/3/1 on your main lifts. It worked wonders for me on a cut. You can do your normaly routine as assistance after the 5/3/1


I have actually looked into that routine since a lad at work mentioned it.

I've just started with Solid Cecil mate so I'll be sticking to his routine for the foreseeable future. Thanks for your input anyway mate, appreciate it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

So you finally opted for the coach then. No more pizza for you lol.

Are you allowed to post the diet? Id be interested to see how exciting it is lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> So you finally opted for the coach then. No more pizza for you lol.
> 
> Are you allowed to post the diet? Id be interested to see how exciting it is lol.


I think I'm allowed a cheat in 3 weeks, I'm not too bothered to be honest, the diet is pretty good. Pizza can wait haha

Between travelling this week and seeing mates this weekend I can't really commit to the diet or training just yet, but from Monday onwards I'll follow it to the T.

I'll probably start a new log in the members' section but I'll still keep this thread updated, just incase anyone reading is interested in hiring a coach.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Number 1, who are you again?! Haha its been a while mate.
> 
> I do kinda do that though, the barbell literally touches the bottom of my ribcage and my pecs ache like fvck the next day!
> 
> I have considered deca but it'd have to be NPP at the end of my next tren cycle, after reading posts by bad Alan.


I know I have kind of lapsed on my posting on here except the odd p1ss taking post 

Never even heard of NPP tbh! Guessing I'll know it by another name?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I think I'm allowed a cheat in 3 weeks, I'm not too bothered to be honest, the diet is pretty good. Pizza can wait haha
> 
> Between travelling this week and seeing mates this weekend I can't really commit to the diet or training just yet, but from Monday onwards I'll follow it to the T.
> 
> I'll probably start a new log in the members' section but I'll still keep this thread updated, just incase anyone reading is interested in hiring a coach.


How much longer have you got on gear then with the coach mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> I know I have kind of lapsed on my posting on here except the odd p1ss taking post
> 
> Never even heard of NPP tbh! Guessing I'll know it by another name?


What sorta shape you in these days? What's your current goals?

Nandrolone Phenyl Prop, basically short estered deca.



bigtommay said:


> How much longer have you got on gear then with the coach mate?


About another 5 weeks then I'm off completely until next April. There's a private subsection for everyone he coaches, there's a few people who are natty and gaining well so I'm optimistic


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Started with sc at 13 stone 11 and now 15 stone 14 - natty as well. Just nail diet everyday, train hard and enjoy your rest days.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Keep us updated mate, even if it's only the odd post. How's the cut going anyway? Got any update pics?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Keep us updated mate, even if it's only the odd post. How's the cut going anyway? Got any update pics?


Not since the ones I took not so long ago. Haven't been well most of this week so I haven't trained. Eaten so many bowls of oats and protein this week lol

Got my flight back to the UK later today. Can't wait for some plane food!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> What sorta shape you in these days? What's your current goals?
> 
> Nandrolone Phenyl Prop, basically short estered deca.


Ahh sounds interesting! I'm liking the sound of that if I'm honest but will probably stick to tren a for my next cycle.

And last pics I took were these:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy sh!t. **** as fvck, you look awesome. What've you been taking and what sorta diet you been eating?!

Seriously well done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Holy sh!t. **** as fvck, you look awesome. What've you been taking and what sorta diet you been eating?!
> 
> Seriously well done


Peds have been minimum mate, cruise dose of 300mg homebrew test every 10 days for a while now! Looking to bump up the test and add tren a and winny as soon as its affordable though.

Diet has been nothing fancy, only fit in 3/4 meals a day due to work but I make sure they're large meals! Plenty of rice as a staple.

Supps have been from @GoNutrition as of late, loving their stuff. Wouldn't say its any better than @TheProteinWorks however, they are both on par with each other. Which is a great thing as it will give them both the competition they need to keep releasing cutting edge stuff!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Went for morning cardio with the dog about half 7 today.

Just had my first shoulder session from Solid Cecil's routine, I'm actually hurting.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Went for morning cardio with the dog about half 7 today.
> 
> Just had my first shoulder session from Solid Cecil's routine, I'm actually hurting.


Whats the routine mate? Is it bodypart split?

I notice a lot of guys with the coaches appear to have the same routine and it would be easy to copy it it. Is there some behind the scenes secrets? Lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Whats the routine mate? Is it bodypart split?
> 
> I notice a lot of guys with the coaches appear to have the same routine and it would be easy to copy it it. Is there some behind the scenes secrets? Lol.


Just a 4 day split.

People who post up their exercises and rep ranges, who get coached, are nuts, in my opinion. If you're paying for it, why would you give it away for free?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just a 4 day split.
> 
> People who post up their exercises and rep ranges, who get coached, are nuts, in my opinion. If you're paying for it, why would you give it away for free?


Precisely what i thought mate. And tbh theres apparent similarities across a lot of the clients routines posted so itd be quite easy to nick routines and save a grand lol. Which is why i assume there must be some top secrets being witheld lol.

Will you be deadlifting and squatting much on new routine mate? I know from your own point of view you werent fancying them lately.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Precisely what i thought mate. And tbh theres apparent similarities across a lot of the clients routines posted so itd be quite easy to nick routines and save a grand lol. Which is why i assume there must be some top secrets being witheld lol.
> 
> Will you be deadlifting and squatting much on new routine mate? I know from your own point of view you werent fancying them lately.


Unfortunately, yes :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Unfortunately, yes :lol:


Good to hear :devil2:

Hopefully the coach will be a good investment when it comes to PCT and keeping your gains


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What a sh!t week it's been, started off with tonsillitus and only trained twice.

Haven't seen my mates in a few months so I kinda had to go out with them last night, didn't drink too much, might've had 10 single vodka and diet coke/lemonade.

Also haven't seen my ex in a few months so I spent this evening with her, watched Bad Grandpa (awesome btw), then went to McDonalds before going home.

Tomorrow I'm gonna do some morning cardio with my dog, then I'll be prepping meals for the next few days, then I'll be hitting the gym for my first leg session under this new regime, honestly can't wait!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Best and worst leg session in a while! Moved some good weights but now I feel like absolute sh!te :lol:

Gonna have a shower and meal 3, then I'm going back to bed for a few hours!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glutes are absolutely killing me today, saying that every part of my legs are hurting. Training chest in a bit, dreading flat benching with a barbell


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Glutes are absolutely killing me today, saying that every part of my legs are hurting. Training chest in a bit, dreading flat benching with a barbell


Love the legs DOMs  Hows the training going bud?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Love the legs DOMs  Hows the training going bud?


Apart from the migraine I got from leg press yesterday, it's not been too bad. Enjoying the diet too!

How's things with you?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Apart from the migraine I got from leg press yesterday, it's not been too bad. Enjoying the diet too!
> 
> How's things with you?


Migraine from leg press? Love that! Must of been pushing hard mate lol

Yea all good man, just ramping up the training again for this squat challenge I am doing in December, but off to Belgium this weekend for a jolly so going to have a few days off.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Migraine from leg press? Love that! Must of been pushing hard mate lol
> 
> Yea all good man, just ramping up the training again for this squat challenge I am doing in December, but off to Belgium this weekend for a jolly so going to have a few days off.


You couldn't imagine. I usually don't squat before leg press and didn't realise how fatigued I'd be from squats, my own fault for taking my ego to the gym lol. On the tenth rep of the second set, I was either going to be pinned by the weights or I was gonna push the fvckers away from me, but yeah it gave me a real bad head!

I'll catch up on that thread when I get back from the gym, I'll cough up some money on payday too


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You couldn't imagine. I usually don't squat before leg press and didn't realise how fatigued I'd be from squats, my own fault for taking my ego to the gym lol. On the tenth rep of the second set, I was either going to be pinned by the weights or I was gonna push the fvckers away from me, but yeah it gave me a real bad head!
> 
> I'll catch up on that thread when I get back from the gym, I'll cough up some money on payday too


Love it mate; sounds like the training is working. I love pre exhausting on Squats pre leg press etc, get a real nice deep burn going.

That would be epic mate, thank-you


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Much you squatting these days mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Much you squatting these days mate?


Did a few sets of 120kg last week, then did 3 reps of 130kg afterwards. Not strong by any means.

Stuck with 120kg this week, next week I'll up it to 122.5kg, see how I get on with progressive overload.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Big improvement all in though mate. You could probably do more i anyway if you spread the weight a bit more..Not much between 120 and 130.

Do you train to failure?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Big improvement all in though mate. You could probably do more i anyway if you spread the weight a bit more..Not much between 120 and 130.
> 
> Do you train to failure?


Yeah, usually. But since this routine is new, I'm still getting to grips with weights I can use, for the reps that he wants, on different exercises. Feeling in a really good place right now. Enjoying the diet and training, just wish I didn't have so much sh!t going on at home. Sooner I get my own place, the better!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

90kg dead on today! Put on 3kg in just under a week, must be mostly glycogen and water, unless Zorrin's theory on Tbol is actually true!!!!

Got a rest day today, thank god. Gonna go for some fasted cardio up the mountain in a bit, then watch Breaking Bad for the rest of the day


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah, usually. But since this routine is new, I'm still getting to grips with weights I can use, for the reps that he wants, on different exercises. Feeling in a really good place right now. Enjoying the diet and training, just wish I didn't have so much sh!t going on at home. Sooner I get my own place, the better!


Its easy man. Rent!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Its easy man. Rent!


You are obviously mistaking me for someone who's stupid/desperate enough to pay someone else's mortgage..

I'll probably save up to £20k then start looking a bit more seriously. I have my eye on a newish 3 bed with a garage and driveway for £135k, you can get some really nice houses in south wales for not a lot of money!

Anyway, this is a journal about training! Got deadlifts today, can't wait :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You are obviously mistaking me for someone who's stupid/desperate enough to pay someone else's mortgage..
> 
> I'll probably save up to £20k then start looking a bit more seriously. I have my eye on a newish 3 bed with a garage and driveway for £135k, you can get some really nice houses in south wales for not a lot of money!
> 
> Anyway, this is a journal about training! Got deadlifts today, can't wait :lol:


Where the fck do you live that you can buy a 3 bed for that price?! I'd be lucky to get a shed where I love for that!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Where the fck do you live that you can buy a 3 bed for that price?! I'd be lucky to get a shed where I love for that!


http://m.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/aberdare/heol-y-deri/#/for-sale/details/30635486

Not sure if that link will work as I'm on my mobile. With a 10% deposit on it, I'd have to pay £700+ a month just for the mortgage!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Jesus Christ man! Something like that round my way (north London) you're looking at c£450-500k easily!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Jesus Christ man! Something like that round my way (north London) you're looking at c£450-500k easily!


Surely your wages would reflect on that price though?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Surely your wages would reflect on that price though?


Don't get me wrong, by no means am I on minimum wage but my cost of living is exponentially higher due to where I live, before I do anything each month my outgoings are c£2k inc children etc but rent alone is £925 and that's for a two bed flat ffs lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You are obviously mistaking me for someone who's stupid/desperate enough to pay someone else's mortgage..
> 
> I'll probably save up to £20k then start looking a bit more seriously. I have my eye on a newish 3 bed with a garage and driveway for £135k, you can get some really nice houses in south wales for not a lot of money!
> 
> Anyway, this is a journal about training! Got deadlifts today, can't wait :lol:


Haha well no but i wouldve presumed you were doing that anyway mate living with your mum but now i'll just presume instead that youre one of those sponger types that only gives about 100quid digs a month :lol:

Where are you at with the deads anyway mate? Hopefully the coaching will get you repping the 200


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> http://m.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/property/aberdare/heol-y-deri/#/for-sale/details/30635486
> 
> Not sure if that link will work as I'm on my mobile. With a 10% deposit on it, I'd have to pay £700+ a month just for the mortgage!


Probably similar to what you get in my neck of the woods for the price mate.

Id save until at least 50k for that though. Fck payin that interest lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Don't get me wrong, by no means am I on minimum wage but my cost of living is exponentially higher due to where I live, before I do anything each month my outgoings are c£2k inc children etc but rent alone is £925 and that's for a two bed flat ffs lol


Holy sh!t :lol:



bigtommay said:


> Haha well no but i wouldve presumed you were doing that anyway mate living with your mum but now i'll just presume instead that youre one of those sponger types that only gives about 100quid digs a month :lol:
> 
> Where are you at with the deads anyway mate? Hopefully the coaching will get you repping the 200


I wish, my mothers a right penny pinching cvnt. Her and my step dad earn a fair bit but I still pay £50 a week and buy my own food

I'll be using 150kg today for the reps and sets that are in the plan..



bigtommay said:


> Probably similar to what you get in my neck of the woods for the price mate.
> 
> Id save until at least 50k for that though. Fck payin that interest lol.


£50k would take ages to save, like 5 years, longer if I want a social life too :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

:lol: id say thats probably about fair tbh mate, i paid about the same to mines in 2003 lol. If you doubled/tripled up with mates you wouldnt be far off paying the same amount and getting some privacy too. Fair play though if you have principles about whos mortgage youre paying (although im a registered landlord meself :lol: )

150kg sounds a good start mate. Smash them out for fun :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Used 150kg for my first set of deadlifts, used 160kg for the other sets. Next week I'll use 162.5kg or 165kg as my working weight.

Started getting headaches again on the 4th set of deadlifts and it persisted throughout the rest of the session. It was my first back session under SC so had to work out weights I can use for the reps and sets in the plan.

I'm not sure if training legs has actually ruptured something in my head, if the Tbol is increasing my blood pressure too much, or if it's the D Hacks power stack.

Tomorrow I'll take all my Tbol post workout. If I don't get headaches I'll know it's the Tbol at fault. If I still get headaches I'll drop the power stack before I train legs on Monday and see what happens..

Also, weighed in at 90.7kg this morning, weight is going on me like crazy! There's no way it could all be fat or muscle, but still happy.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders this morning, had a real good session. Got more reps on all sets doing OHP, needed less assistance.

Had a change in routine this week, seems to focus a bit more on trap/rear delt work. Absolutely hate doing shrugs and rear delt work, except face pulls, love doing those!

Legs are still sore from Monday but I don't care.

Finished my first week of training and diet with SC and its been good, can't wait to see what next week brings


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pain

thats what it will bring lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> pain
> 
> thats what it will bring lol


True story.

I can now see why I've not really gotten anywhere since I started training, I haven't been training hard enough, until now.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> True story.
> 
> I can now see why I've not really gotten anywhere since I started training, I haven't been training hard enough, until now.


No pain no gain!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a good legs session yesterday. Used 122.5kg for squats and it was easy, increase next week. Also did a few sets of leg press using 260 and 280, final set I got 300kg for 12.

Training chest this morning, just watching breaking bad first. Only 5 more episodes to watch, what do I do with my life when it finishes?!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

After my chest sets today I tried to see how much I can do. Managed to BB bench 100kg for 2 and failed on 110kg. I'd imagine with a fresh chest I could've got the 110, maybe even a bit more!

91kg on the scales this morning too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Weight is going up nicely mate!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Weight is going up nicely mate!


Getting there mate, seem to be just as lean when I wake up in the mornings too.

Yesterday was he first time I've ever tried benching so much, never done 2 plates before! Chest is in bits today, glad it's a rest day lol!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Getting there mate, seem to be just as lean when I wake up in the mornings too.
> 
> Yesterday was he first time I've ever tried benching so much, never done 2 plates before! Chest is in bits today, glad it's a rest day lol!


Chest will be done tomorrow for me I think. Legs today if the gym partner is down for it.

If weights going up and you're staying lean you're on to a winner :thumb:

Whats your current training split? Has it changed much now you're being coached?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Chest will be done tomorrow for me I think. Legs today if the gym partner is down for it.
> 
> If weights going up and you're staying lean you're on to a winner :thumb:
> 
> Whats your current training split? Has it changed much now you're being coached?


Not much to be honest, I used to do a 4 day split, sometimes 5 if I had an arms day.

I've always done up to 5 reps on the main compound lifts, except DB shoulder and chest presses, which I started doing a few months ago, and then higher reps for assistance exercises.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice going on weight gain mate  and top work on Deads!

How's it's going with sc ATM?

What's the cycle ATM then? Never used Tbol myself.

All looking good bud!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good progress mate, 90kg fuaark making me look skinny as hell


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Not much to be honest, I used to do a 4 day split, sometimes 5 if I had an arms day.
> 
> I've always done up to 5 reps on the main compound lifts, except DB shoulder and chest presses, which I started doing a few months ago, and then higher reps for assistance exercises.


Im trying out heavier weights in favour of lower reps atm myself! Normally always lift to 10, and it seemed to get me into a routine of making sure I got a 'comfortable' 10.

Now I'm aiming for 5-8 reps it really helps me take myself to absolute failure.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Nice going on weight gain mate  and top work on Deads!
> 
> How's it's going with sc ATM?
> 
> ...


The weights aren't as high as I can use, but when it's for more reps/sets you can expect a little drop! :whistling:

It's nice to have someone I can talk to about any issues. Training is good and the diet is enjoyable.

Right now I'm on 600mg Fuerza T400, 100mg Orbis Tbol, and I've got some ROHM NPP that I'll be trying out from today for the last few weeks of my cycle. I have another 3 jabs and then I'm done until next April.

I don't get on with Tbol too well, gives me a migraine if I take it before the gym, I have to take it post workout.



Glais said:


> good progress mate, 90kg fuaark making me look skinny as hell


91kg you mean 

I can't see any abs so it's not a lean 91kg :lol:

The current plan is to bulk for the next few months but keep it as lean as possible with regular cardio. Hopefully that'll leave me in a good place to cut for next summer!



onthebuild said:


> Im trying out heavier weights in favour of lower reps atm myself! Normally always lift to 10, and it seemed to get me into a routine of making sure I got a 'comfortable' 10.
> 
> Now I'm aiming for 5-8 reps it really helps me take myself to absolute failure.


I see what you mean. During these first few weeks I'm still getting used to what weights I can use for the reps/sets in the training program. Still go to failure on most sets mind.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a few words of advice from IFBB Pro James Llewelin, he trains at my gym, basically from now on I'm going to focus on contracting muscles and lowering the weights. No more chasing numbers for me!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Had a few words of advice from IFBB Pro James Llewelin, he trains at my gym, basically from now on I'm going to focus on contracting muscles and lowering the weights. No more chasing numbers for me!


this has worked so much better for me. i dont even count reps really just train to failure making sure i full stretch and contraction in the muscle.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> this has worked so much better for me. i dont even count reps really just train to failure making sure i full stretch and contraction in the muscle.


I think it's definitely the way to go mate. Most of the time I train to failure to be honest. It's so much more difficult when you do things slowly and try to squeeze the muscles. For instance I halved the weight I use for DB hammer curls and I was actually burnt out after 11 reps with solid form and contractions. So hard to keep my ego out of the gym though.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Had a few words of advice from IFBB Pro James Llewelin, he trains at my gym, basically from now on I'm going to focus on contracting muscles and lowering the weights. No more chasing numbers for me!


Quitter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Quitter!!!!!!!!!


Need to make some gainzzzzzzz #YOLO #SWAG


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Need to make some gainzzzzzzz #YOLO #SWAG


In all fairness. My first lift is a power lift and aim for a PR then the rest of the work is working the muscle and getting a good MMC


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> In all fairness. My first lift is a power lift and aim for a PR then the rest of the work is working the muscle and getting a good MMC


I usually train the same way. But when I train with my mate, there's kind of a bit of competition between us, that's when James saw us and offered some advice.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Woke up 90.1kg today, 91kg last week must've been water fluctuations, or something.

According to MFP, solid Cecil has me on just over 4000 calories a day.

Might actually treat myself to a dominos later..


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Woke up 90.1kg today, 91kg last week must've been water fluctuations, or something.
> 
> According to MFP, solid Cecil has me on just over 4000 calories a day.
> 
> Might actually treat myself to a dominos later..


Catching you mate, im just a shade under 90kg atm


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Catching you mate, im just a shade under 90kg atm


Any idea how much you're eating? Unless it's from Nando's or McDonald's, I really don't want to eat more food hahahahaha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Any idea how much you're eating? Unless it's from Nando's or McDonald's, I really don't want to eat more food hahahahaha


Well on training days its high pro (300ish), high carb (gona guess 350-400ish), and low fat probs sub 50g.

Non training days its high pro, high fat, no carbs.

These are rough estimates as I just eat what @ConP tells me lol I'll let him deal with the numbers haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Well on training days its high pro (300ish), high carb (gona guess 350-400ish), and low fat probs sub 50g.
> 
> Non training days its high pro, high fat, no carbs.
> 
> These are rough estimates as I just eat what @ConP tells me lol I'll let him deal with the numbers haha


Well if you're paying for it, make him graft haha!

SC tells me my diet but I put it into MFP just out of interest.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Well if you're paying for it, make him graft haha!
> 
> SC tells me my diet but I put it into MFP just out of interest.


I probably would do this, but cba haha


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I think most coaches advise circa 4000 min with at least 300g protein. lots of mince and chicken, tuna and egg white and veg. Pro shakes post workout only. Plus No cheating. A coach wouldnt tell you to eat ice cream weekly. Boo :lol:

When you say youve halved the weights now what were you doing before mate? You told me your form was perfect lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I think most coaches advise circa 4000 min with at least 300g protein. lots of mince and chicken, tuna and egg white and veg. Pro shakes post workout only. Plus No cheating. A coach wouldnt tell you to eat ice cream weekly. Boo :lol:
> 
> When you say youve halved the weights now what were you doing before mate? You told me your form was perfect lol.


Despite never having abs, it's still 'off season' for me so I'm trying to put on some quality, lean mass, obviously it comes with some fat gain but hopefully cardio will minimise that. I don't think 1 cheat meal a week is gonna kill me lol

My diet has quite a bit more than 300g protein

To be fair, I only copied what others do for T bar rows, didn't really know there was a wrong way of doing them! I like to think that with most exercises my form is really good, apart from some pressing exercises, where my shoulder pain comes in. I think @BadAlan has a similar problem to me and he advocates sort of a partial rep shoulder pressing, I kind of have to do this, otherwise I'll just ruin my shoulder.

Anyway, my dirty dominos is on its way! Looking forward to utilising the sodium bloat and carbs to push through legs on Monday lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Trained back today but legs is tomorrow so I did rack pulls instead of deadlifts. Used 180kg for all sets and hit the reps I had to, I'll do these again next week and add 2.5kg.

Really took into account what James Llewellin said last week about stretching and pausing during reps, dropped the weights quite a bit and really tried to focus on the muscle being used.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Is that legs twice a week then mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Is that legs twice a week then mate?


You actually got me thinking if I trained legs Monday! :lol:

Things have been difficult lately, not stuff I really want into, but I got dragged to the gym by my mate on Monday and Tuesday, we trained chest and shoulders on those days.

Think I might throw up some new photos in the morning, put on some weight so I want to compare them to the last lot I took..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

91.3kg this morning.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Must be a right pain in the **** to blank out the tat lol. Looking big mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Must be a right pain in the **** to blank out the tat lol. Looking big mate :thumbup1:


Haha, washing the black paint off afterwards is the worst part :lol:

Definitely think my arms might be growing!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Haha, washing the black paint off afterwards is the worst part :lol:
> 
> Definitely think my arms might be growing!


What size are they? You been taking measurements?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> What size are they? You been taking measurements?


The mirror deceives me! 15 2/8", so barely any difference to before!

Quads (mid thigh) are 24 1/2" and calves still 16".


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Legs looking decent mate tbh one of your best parts.

You had a sleeve done?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How often do you train arms? I can't beleive the gains I've made on mine in the last 6 weeks by training them 2x a week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Legs looking decent mate tbh one of your best parts.
> 
> You had a sleeve done?


I've always been the same, started off with Stronglifts and my legs ballooned.

Yeah mate, you on Instagram? Got a few photos on there, I'll PM you my username if you fancy a look.



robdobbie said:


> How often do you train arms? I can't beleive the gains I've made on mine in the last 6 weeks by training them 2x a week


Usually one day a week but my gym partner is a kunnnnnt. We usually plan to train them on a Saturday but something always comes up so we don't go. Same goes for leg day, something always comes up, but i don't mind training legs alone, I feel like a pr**k if I go to the gym just to train arms.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I've always been the same, started off with Stronglifts and my legs ballooned.
> 
> Yeah mate, you on Instagram? Got a few photos on there, I'll PM you my username if you fancy a look.
> 
> Usually one day a week but my gym partner is a kunnnnnt. We usually plan to train them on a Saturday but something always comes up so we don't go. Same goes for leg day, something always comes up, but i don't mind training legs alone, I feel like a pr**k if I go to the gym just to train arms.


Might have to look into that my legs are pretty pathetic!

Yeah fire me a pm and I'll add you


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Last night I got a bit drunker than I intended, today is not going to be leg day.

On the plus side, I pulled a girl last night who is gorgeous and she actually lifts! There's a photo on her Instagram of her squatting 90kg, really can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Got to say mate. Your coaching routine sounds awesome


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Got to say mate. Your coaching routine sounds awesome


Barely stuck to it lately, won't be renewing next month.

It was my mates birthday so I had to go. I'm not passionate about lifting enough to take chicken and rice with me and drink water all night haha. Plus it was the first time I've drunk in a good few weeks. Must've had over 10 vodka and diet cokes, I was drunkkkkk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Last night I got a bit drunker than I intended, today is not going to be leg day.
> 
> On the plus side, I pulled a girl last night who is gorgeous and she actually lifts! There's a photo on her Instagram of her squatting 90kg, really can't wait to see where this goes


Pics or no hot squatting girl 

Check out 'spot me, girl' on Facebook for fitness softcore perving

Legs looking solid mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Pics or no hot squatting girl
> 
> Check out 'spot me, girl' on Facebook for fitness softcore perving
> 
> Legs looking solid mate


I'll PM you a link to the photo on IG, when get on my laptop!

Brb.

Cheers mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'll PM you a link to the photo on IG, when get on my laptop!
> 
> Brb.
> 
> Cheers mate


Hook me up with a pm too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Hook me up with a pm too


Fvcking pervert!!!!!

Sent :whistling:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

That is actually very impressive, squats more than a couple guys at my gym!

Edit: and she's hot, well done sir


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> That is actually very impressive, squats more than a couple guys at my gym!
> 
> Edit: and she's hot, well done sir


I've asked her if she fancies doing something one night next week. I'd be happy with Nando's and cinema or something, but there we are.

Any ideas what we should do? This is kinda my first 'first date'..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've asked her if she fancies doing something one night next week. I'd be happy with Nando's and cinema or something, but there we are.
> 
> Any ideas what we should do? This is kinda my first 'first date'..


Where do you live?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:



> Where do you live?


Near Aberdare, South Wales..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Near Aberdare, South Wales..


No ****ing clue on local ideas from me sorry 

Ice skating is always a good winter date, but only big cities seem to do big outdoor spaces


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> No ****ing clue on local ideas from me sorry
> 
> Ice skating is always a good winter date, but only big cities seem to do big outdoor spaces


You might be onto something here mate, there's a thing this time of year called winter wonderland, you can do things like ice skating, I always see couples posting **** on FB about it..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> You might be onto something here mate, there's a thing this time of year called winter wonderland, you can do things like ice skating, I always see couples posting **** on FB about it..


It's call me 'hitch'


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Hook me up with a pm too


x2 :whistling:

Sounds like she's pretty dedicated to be squatting that, maybe she'll even compete one day :wub:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.visitcardiff.com/events/calendar-highlights/search-products/cardiffs-flybe-winter-wonderland-p16821

Seriously though, this has to get me some brownie points. I'd have to tell her to dress warm and take gloves, so she'd probably know what the crack is.

The only places I eat in Cardiff are Pizza Hut, buffet on weekdays, and a chinese place called Wok to Work, you basically get food in one of those cartons and go.

I'll look for a nice restaurant in a sec.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> http://www.visitcardiff.com/events/calendar-highlights/search-products/cardiffs-flybe-winter-wonderland-p16821
> 
> Seriously though, this has to get me some brownie points. I'd have to tell her to dress warm and take gloves, so she'd probably know what the crack is.
> 
> ...


Dude. I feel like I have to take you under my wing 'clueless' style.

Never take a chick to a franchise restaurant until complacency sets in.

It's cheesy, but get her a flower take her ice skating and take her to nice cafe for hot chocolate after.

She will feel special having the flower skating, you'll look boss. Chick dig hot chocolate and then you'll have a chance to close or bail.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Dude. I feel like I have to take you under my wing 'clueless' style.
> 
> Never take a chick to a franchise restaurant until complacency sets in.
> 
> ...


I was actually looking at a restaurant called Zizzi, I don't think it's a franchise but it looks good. Much prefer your idea of hot chocolate though, sounds nice 

The only thing with the flower, she might expect that sh!t all the time..

What sort of flower? When would I give it to her? How would I give it to her?

I don't think I've ever taken a girl out who I actually like, so this is kind of a big deal..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I was actually looking at a restaurant called Zizzi, I don't think it's a franchise but it looks good. Much prefer your idea of hot chocolate though, sounds nice
> 
> The only thing with the flower, she might expect that sh!t all the time..
> 
> ...


Zizzi is a franchise, but it's not bad. Italian is always a safe bet.

For the flower. Anything but a rose. Just get a single flower that looks nice. When you meet her, give her a peck on the cheek and just had her the flower. Don't make a big deal out of it. It could even be good banter to say don't expect it every time.

Mate, I'm excited for you. First dates are resigned to my history


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Zizzi is a franchise, but it's not bad. Italian is always a safe bet.
> 
> For the flower. Anything but a rose. Just get a single flower that looks nice. When you meet her, give her a peck on the cheek and just had her the flower. Don't make a big deal out of it. It could even be good banter to say don't expect it every time.
> 
> Mate, I'm excited for you. First dates are resigned to my history


That's what I was thinking..

Gotcha, I'll just pop to the florist in my town and grab one. If I'm gonna be driving us to Cardiff though, how would I go about giving it to her then?

I've looked at loads of different coffee shops, and they all shut around 8PM, the ice skating session finishes at 1945 so we'd be pushed for time! Even Costa and Starbucks shut at 8


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Zizzi is a franchise, but it's not bad. Italian is always a safe bet.
> 
> For the flower. Anything but a rose. Just get a single flower that looks nice. When you meet her, give her a peck on the cheek and just had her the flower. Don't make a big deal out of it. It could even be good banter to say don't expect it every time.
> 
> Mate, I'm excited for you. First dates are resigned to my history


Fvck me wales must be a lot different to leeds. If I gave a lass a flower she'd probably ask me how my vagina is doing 

Then again first dates around here do usually consist of cheesy chips and a blowie down an alley at 4am. :whistling:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck me wales must be a lot different to leeds. If I gave a lass a flower she'd probably ask me how my vagina is doing
> 
> Then again first dates around here do usually consist of cheesy chips and a blowie down an alley at 4am. :whistling:


You've seen this girl, come on..

Just wanna make a decent impression, she's definitely a keeper


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> You've seen this girl, come on..
> 
> Just wanna make a decent impression, she's definitely a keeper


Zizzi is nice ive been myself mate. Girls love little quirky places in my experience, like theres a little Mexican place in leeds called neon cactus that they love. If you can find anywhere 'unique' over a bog standard nandos, pizza express, tgi's etc kinda place they'll remember it more.

Personally I'd never go for the flower its a bit weird imo but maybe that's why im single


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

2nd the quirky independent restaurant.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> 2nd the quirky independent restaurant.


I've never even heard of that Zizzi place I was on about.

I'll get on trip advisor in a sec, must be somewhere decent on there.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zizzi is quite a big franchise, not that it really matters.

Definitely a good shout on the flower, decent birds eat that sh!t up


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Zizzi is quite a big franchise, not that it really matters.
> 
> Definitely a good shout on the flower, decent birds eat that sh!t up


http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186460-d1316665-Reviews-Casanova-Cardiff_Southern_Wales_Wales.html

What do you reckon? £18 for a two course meal, get in!!!!

Looks decent, it's 'Quirky' I think, not a franchise, just need to have a word with her as I'd have to book a table.

I don't really know flowers, would a florist think it's weird if I just get one?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186460-d1316665-Reviews-Casanova-Cardiff_Southern_Wales_Wales.html
> 
> What do you reckon? £18 for a two course meal, get in!!!!
> 
> ...


Reviews looks good, I'd go for it.

No they won't, just go in and explain it's for a first date and you're going skating so only want one, say you have no idea about flowers and they'll probably tell you what to pick


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Reviews looks good, I'd go for it.
> 
> No they won't, just go in and explain it's for a first date and you're going skating so only want one, say you have no idea about flowers and they'll probably tell you what to pick


Between you, Ad and Si, I don't know how I'd cope. We'd be going to Nando's if I'd had my way :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Between you, Ad and Si, I don't know how I'd cope. We'd be going to Nando's if I'd had my way :lol:


Just try not to fall on your **** and look like a cnut when ice skating


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Just try not to fall on your **** and look like a cnut when ice skating


Hopefully I'm well enough to train legs in the morning, that should be plenty of recovery time for Wednesday or Thursday.

Ice is hard and cold, I'll be aiming to stay on my feet :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Just try not to fall on your **** and look like a cnut when ice skating





Tom90 said:


> Hopefully I'm well enough to train legs in the morning, that should be plenty of recovery time for Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Ice is hard and cold, I'll be aiming to stay on my feet :lol:


I just have visions of this amazing squatting beauty also being a top class figure skater and skating rings around you whilst you're sat on your ass struggling to skate 

If it helps im pretty good at ice skating but even if you're sh1t youll still have a good time its just one of those things that are easy to enjoy.

Restaurant looks good, and having a booking will work in your favour, girls like to be treated well and it shows you've thought about it.

I'd still spend the flower money on lube and condoms though... :whistling:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good excuse to get my hands on those glutes and hips mmmmm.

I'll wait for her to Whatsapp me back before I ask her what night she's free. Imagine going to this effort and then getting pied off by her :lol: :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186460-d1316665-Reviews-Casanova-Cardiff_Southern_Wales_Wales.html
> 
> What do you reckon? £18 for a two course meal, get in!!!!
> 
> ...


that looks perfect and I agree with what Robbie said, just say you want something really simply and not too showy offie


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a message off her this morning. She's busy with uni work this week so she said she can't this week, she's doing Law so I'm sure she probably does have a lot of work to do. Anyway, she said we'll go out when she's done, at least she still seems interested, right?

I'm just gutted I have to wait until next week now, I really wanted to go ice skating!

Now, tell me if I'm being a pr**k here, but a girl I met on holidays has asked me to spend the weekend at her house, she lives in Derby, so a fair distance and I doubt anyone at home would ever find out. Would there be anything wrong with me going to that girl's house, if I've not even met up with squatting girl yet?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Had a message off her this morning. She's busy with uni work this week so she said she can't this week, she's doing Law so I'm sure she probably does have a lot of work to do. Anyway, she said we'll go out when she's done, at least she still seems interested, right?
> 
> I'm just gutted I have to wait until next week now, I really wanted to go ice skating!
> 
> Now, tell me if I'm being a pr**k here, but a girl I met on holidays has asked me to spend the weekend at her house, she lives in Derby, so a fair distance and I doubt anyone at home would ever find out. Would there be anything wrong with me going to that girl's house, if I've not even met up with squatting girl yet?


Affirmative ghost rider, you have permission to engage with target. Fire away


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Had a message off her this morning. She's busy with uni work this week so she said she can't this week, she's doing Law so I'm sure she probably does have a lot of work to do. Anyway, she said we'll go out when she's done, at least she still seems interested, right?
> 
> I'm just gutted I have to wait until next week now, I really wanted to go ice skating!
> 
> Now, tell me if I'm being a pr**k here, but a girl I met on holidays has asked me to spend the weekend at her house, she lives in Derby, so a fair distance and I doubt anyone at home would ever find out. Would there be anything wrong with me going to that girl's house, if I've not even met up with squatting girl yet?


Go for it lol!!

Not the 1st post I expected to put in your journal but it seemed to fit haha. Thought I would check in on a fellow Team Solid member! If you do travel to Derby your only down the road from me!!

Good luck with it all mate, the progress pictures on page 35 are impressive!! Keep it up mate!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Had a message off her this morning. She's busy with uni work this week so she said she can't this week, she's doing Law so I'm sure she probably does have a lot of work to do. Anyway, she said we'll go out when she's done, at least she still seems interested, right?
> 
> I'm just gutted I have to wait until next week now, I really wanted to go ice skating!
> 
> Now, tell me if I'm being a pr**k here, but a girl I met on holidays has asked me to spend the weekend at her house, she lives in Derby, so a fair distance and I doubt anyone at home would ever find out. Would there be anything wrong with me going to that girl's house, if I've not even met up with squatting girl yet?


Not sure if srs :laugh:

You can't be in love already mate lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Go for it lol!!
> 
> Not the 1st post I expected to put in your journal but it seemed to fit haha. Thought I would check in on a fellow Team Solid member! If you do travel to Derby your only down the road from me!!
> 
> Good luck with it all mate, the progress pictures on page 35 are impressive!! Keep it up mate!


I just want a few people to say what I'm doing isn't a bad thing, just to ease my conscience :lol:

Thanks a lot mate 



bigtommay said:


> Not sure if srs :laugh:
> 
> You can't be in love already mate lol.


What!

What part of that implies I'm in love already?! For that, I'm not linking you to her Instagram.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I just want a few people to say what I'm doing isn't a bad thing, just to ease my conscience :lol:
> 
> Thanks a lot mate
> 
> ...


Thats the only reason i know that should stop you bangoing some other chick :laugh:

Do it and make sure to tell squat girl what she's missing :laugh:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Thats the only reason i know that should stop you bangoing some other chick :laugh:
> 
> Do it and make sure to tell squat girl what she's missing :laugh:


I just don't wanna fvck it up. She's smart, she lifts, she's not a slut, and she has ambition, qualities you'd be lucky to find in a group of girls in these valleys, never mind all of them in one girl!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Someone has some oneitis


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I just don't wanna fvck it up. She's smart, she lifts, she's not a slut, and she has ambition, qualities you'd be lucky to find in a group of girls in these valleys, never mind all of them in one girl!!!


Fvck you get a lot out of one meeting Tom lol. She could be a serial pof'er on the side :laugh:

I personally wouldnt worry about it mate.

Skating will be a top date i agree with Simon the smoothie. You should defo stick it in her after though  . Even girls that arent sluts will give in if you charm them.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Someone has some oneitis


Ayy come on maynnnn



bigtommay said:


> Fvck you get a lot out of one meeting Tom lol. She could be a serial pof'er on the side :laugh:
> 
> I personally wouldnt worry about it mate.
> 
> Skating will be a top date i agree with Simon the smoothie. You should defo stick it in her after though  . Even girls that arent sluts will give in if you charm them.


I've kind of known her for a while, she followed me on Twitter a while back. I've known who she is for years. I've only really spoken to her recently.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with trying a few pies before buying :whistling:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Ayy come on maynnnn
> 
> I've kind of known her for a while, she followed me on Twitter a while back. I've known who she is for years. I've only really spoken to her recently.


She followed you? Now thats scary mg:

Pullin your ****er mate. Hope you have a good date when it comes round, sounds like yer smitten.

In the meantime though get some skate practise in with the slaggy bird followed by some kfc and a gobble :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> She followed you? Now thats scary mg:
> 
> Pullin your ****er mate. Hope you have a good date when it comes round, sounds like yer smitten.
> 
> In the meantime though get some skate practise in with the slaggy bird followed by some kfc and a gobble :lol:


What can I say, I'm a handsome bastard :lol:

Ayyy she's not a slag! She really is a nice girl, it's just a shame we live so far apart. Anyway, she's taking me to Nando's and to the cinema to see Don Jon, looks really good from the trailer.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't updated this thread about training in a while :lol:

Upped my bench to 95kg today, which is a PB, and hit all reps on all sets so next week I'll up it to 97.5kg


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What can I say, I'm a handsome bastard :lol:
> 
> Ayyy she's not a slag! She really is a nice girl, it's just a shame we live so far apart. Anyway, she's taking me to Nando's and to the cinema to see Don Jon, looks really good from the trailer.


She's paying. Now thats more like it! She'll need to up her game now anyway :laugh:

Nice work on the PB as well buddy. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> She's paying. Now thats more like it! She'll need to up her game now anyway :laugh:
> 
> Nice work on the PB as well buddy. :thumbup1:


You should see the girl from Napa mind, dayyyummmmmm, hell of a set of glutes on her. I'll see if I can find a photo on Instagram now..

Thanks mate, things are going really well right now, it's nice to be training when I'm eating in a calorific surplus!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bang the other girl mate, things may not wen work out with this new ting (not trying to jinx it lol), then you'd be kicking yourself for not doing napa girl


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So you get date with squat girl.

AND a nandos and batting practice with the other chic?

It's a hard knock life :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Bang the other girl mate, things may not wen work out with this new ting (not trying to jinx it lol), then you'd be kicking yourself for not doing napa girl


I just needed someone to agree with me. That's my line of thinking anyway, if it doesn't go anywhere with squat girl, I'd be gutted.



simonthepieman said:


> So you get date with squat girl.
> 
> AND a nandos and batting practice with the other chic?
> 
> It's a hard knock life :lol:


Sucks to be me :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Legs today, squat rack was being used so I just used hack squat and leg press instead. Started off with 200kg and added a 20kg plate each time until I got up to 320kg. Managed 10 slow and controlled reps at 320, had a headache and felt sick after that so I went on to hack squat. Only used 40kg on this, but managed to make a light weight feel heavy, 3 sets of 12 reps and I was fvcked!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Trained chest yesterday and I'm in bits today! Managed to BB bench 97.5kg for 5,5,4,3,4. This is my first stall on 5x5, I'll have to do better next week!

Haven't weighed myself in a fortnight or so, but I'd be surprised if I'm not around 94kg right now


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Trained chest yesterday and I'm in bits today! Managed to BB bench 97.5kg for 5,5,4,3,4. This is my first stall on 5x5, I'll have to do better next week!
> 
> Haven't weighed myself in a fortnight or so, but I'd be surprised if I'm not around 94kg right now


94kg good going mate nice one


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> 94kg good going mate nice one


I'll probably lose a few lbs when I come off got my last jab on Friday, then it's 3 months of natty bulking, seems like a waste of time to me :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep your calories high when you come off. You will lose weight but more than likely just water.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Keep your calories high when you come off. You will lose weight but more than likely just water.


Yeah I'm going to mate. I'm gonna add in creatine too, to help retain some strength. I've been taking HCG throughout so I'm hoping recovery will be fine.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How's it going with squat girl?

I might be in Cardiff on business in a few weeks if you want to train?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> How's it going with squat girl?
> 
> I might be in Cardiff on business in a few weeks if you want to train?


Not too bad mate, we were meant to go out tonight, Wednesdays are her day off from uni, but she's having to go to something tonight to do with coursework so we've rescheduled for Monday night.

I'm actually on my way to a date right now, unfortunately it's with one of my mates who's in the air force, not a fit girl. Going Nando's and to see the new Hunger Games film.

I didn't end up seeing that girl from Napa, I went out on the Friday and got in a mess, I was in no state to travel on the Saturday.

I would definitely take you up on that offer, I'm out of the UK from 11th December though, so it's whenever you're around..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hopefully it will be early Dec, PR time!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Weighed in at 94.2kg this morning, put on a good few KG since October.

So tomorrow I have my last jab of test and NPP, I'll keep using WC Tbol at 100mg ED until I run out, probably around the 10th Dec. And then I'm off completely.

After firing a few PM's back and fore with @Bad Alan, I've bought some stuff for my next cycle. WC Tren E+A, Test E, Dbol and T3.










I've still got more to buy, like NPP and winny/var, haven't decided which yet, or what labs, probably WC though.

Looking forward to a few months of training 100% natty..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi mate, i got some WC winny and wasn't impressed, hardly anything noticeable


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate, i got some WC winny and wasn't impressed, hardly anything noticeable


What dose did you try? I've been speaking to sambuca and clarky and I'm sure they rate a thai pharma lab, sounds like I'll either use ROHM or that...

I couldn't find a bad word on WC dbol so ordered some of that, it's cheap as fvck anyway so if it's sh!te, it's only time I've really wasted.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> What dose did you try? I've been speaking to sambuca and clarky and I'm sure they rate a thai pharma lab, sounds like I'll either use ROHM or that...
> 
> I couldn't find a bad word on WC dbol so ordered some of that, it's cheap as fvck anyway so if it's sh!te, it's only time I've really wasted.


I am using WC test and it's ace so it's not like its a bad lab.

in the same way that zydex tbol was great but the proviron might have been chalk for all i noticed

i used 50mg ed for 2 weeks


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I am using WC test and it's ace so it's not like its a bad lab.
> 
> in the same way that zydex tbol was great but the proviron might have been chalk for all i noticed
> 
> i used 50mg ed for 2 weeks


Yeah their test is alright, can't find anything bad about their tren either, seems like most of their stuff is spot on.

See I didn't get on with Orbis Tbol but other people are? Funny how roids can be hit and miss for people.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah their test is alright, can't find anything bad about their tren either, seems like most of their stuff is spot on.
> 
> See I didn't get on with Orbis Tbol but other people are? Funny how roids can be hit and miss for people.


I have no clue on how to explain it, i haven't looked into, but its not un imaginable the digestive system has something to do with. some people can eat huge amounts and not get fat, others get IBS and some have iron guts. Whereas with jabbing, it's a difference method of entry


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not with SC before so I'll probably start logging my workouts on here again.

Finally went on a date with squat girl last night and it was actually amazing. We didn't go ice skating in the end, she had a last minute uni thing to attend so she didn't pick me up until just gone 6.

We had some really posh nosh in an Italian restaurant called Casanova, right by the millennium Stadium. Conversation just flowed, I'd be very, very surprised if she didn't want another date with me.

Anyway I'll be training back this evening, tomorrow I'm having a 5 hour sitting to hopefully finish off my Zyzz sleeve. Prolly train legs Friday and shoulders Saturday.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm not with SC before so I'll probably start logging my workouts on here again.
> 
> Finally went on a date with squat girl last night and it was actually amazing. We didn't go ice skating in the end, she had a last minute uni thing to attend so she didn't pick me up until just gone 6.
> 
> ...


you must be quite the catch :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back! *

*
*

*
ISO Rows*

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

*CG Pull Downs*

10 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

11 plates x 12

*Wide Grip T Bar Rows Machine*

30kg x 11

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

*Lat Pull Over Machine *

9 plates x 15

12 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

*CG Seated Rows*

10 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

Good pumps in the right places, sweating and knackered.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> you must be quite the catch :lol:


I can confirm Tom is very pretty, I wouldn't say no 

(nohomo)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I can confirm Tom is very pretty, I wouldn't say no
> 
> (nohomo)


 :lol: no **** bros!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I'm not with SC before so I'll probably start logging my workouts on here again.
> 
> Finally went on a date with squat girl last night and it was actually amazing. We didn't go ice skating in the end, she had a last minute uni thing to attend so she didn't pick me up until just gone 6.
> 
> ...


She didn't see the sleeve then? :001_tt2:

Good to hear mate, stick some pics up on instagram when its done!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I can confirm Tom is very pretty, I wouldn't say no
> 
> (nohomo)


 :wub:



Sambuca said:


> :lol: no **** bros!


Its only **** if we stare into each other's eyes..



onthebuild said:


> She didn't see the sleeve then? :001_tt2:
> 
> Good to hear mate, stick some pics up on instagram when its done!


Cheeky bastard :lol:

Will do


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

So your a bit of a looker then Tom? :laugh: Can you sing?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> So your a bit of a looker then Tom? :laugh: Can you sing?


Don't make me go red haha!!

Actually, not really. I like to think I can though.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So a second date with squat girl never happened.

We get on well still but her ex is a tube and he's constantly on at her, despite splitting up months ago. I got in a relationship like this a few years back and it didn't end well, I don't fancy the head fvck that could come with this.

On another note my strength still seems to be on the up, despite coming off over a week ago. Benched 100kg for 3x5 tonight. I won't have a spotter next week so I'll probably go back to using dumbells.

Training legs tomorrow


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs! *

*
*

*
Squats *

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

*Leg Press *

200kg x 12

240kg x 12

280kg x 12

320kg x 8

DS 280kg x 8

DS 240kg x 8

DS 200kg x 8

Finished off with 3 sets of leg extensions, hamstring curls and 6 sets calf raises.

I feel like death and can't face my PWO meal.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Some people still train in 2014 ya knowwww


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm still lifting ya cheeky cvnt :lol:

Recent lifts

Rack pulls - 202.5kg for 3*5

Squat - 140kg for 5,5,4

DB shoulder press - 35kg for 12

bb bench - 100kg 3*5

Currently working away for a few months. Squat girl turned out to be just another cvnt. She got with another boy while I was working away, hadn't bothered telling me, found out from a mate that she'd put it on Facebook. Fvck sake.

Got a stash of gear that I start when I get home in a few more weeks, test, tren, dbol, can't wait!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm still lifting ya cheeky cvnt :lol:
> 
> Recent lifts
> 
> ...


Good to see you're still alive.

What labs and doses you doing to be running?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Good to see you're still alive.
> 
> What labs and doses you doing to be running?


All wildcat stuff.

1-10 tren e 400mg

1-10 test e 250mg

1-3 tren a 100mg ED

1-3 dbol 100mg on training days

Still thinking about the second phase of the cycle, maybe high test and NPP


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> All wildcat stuff.
> 
> 1-10 tren e 400mg
> 
> ...


Gona give NPP a whirl my next cycle!

Might even push the boat out and use Alpha's NPP if my wallet allows it lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back!*

*
*

*
Rack Pulls*

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

180kg x 8

180kg x 8

180kg x 7 Rest paused

*Pull Ups*

8,6,5

Done with a pause at the bottom of each rep. Tried a 1 minute lat hang but only managed 40 seconds, need straps.

*Hammer Grip Seated Rows*

8 plates x 12

9 plates x 12

9 plates x 12 RP

*EZ Curls*

Bar+15kg x 12

Bar+17.5kg x 12

Bar+17.5kg x 13 RP

*Incline DB Concentration Curls*

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 11

Starting my next cycle on Wednesday so I thought I'd start logging stuff again. Had a long 4 months off gear and I look like sh!t, hoping to get a bit of a recomp with Tren.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good to see you logging again mate. And +1 on looking like sh*t, I'm at that awkward stage in my cut where I've lost weight so feel small + flat, but haven't lost enough to have much definition, right head fu*k lol. I'm also jealous you're getting back on on Wednesday! Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders!*

*
*

*
BB OHP*

*
*

*
*40kg x 8

60kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

65kg x 4

*DB Press*

*
*

*
*30kg x 8

30kg x 5

27.5kg x 7

*Press Machine*

*
*

*
*45kg x 9

45kg x 8

45kg x 5

DS 25kg x 8

*Cable Lat Raises*

*
*

*
*7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 11

7.5kg x 9

DS 5kg x 10

*R**ope *Pushdowns

9 plates x 15

10 plates x 8

9 plates x 8

9 plates x 9

DS 6 plates x 10

Strength isn't where I'd like it to be but can't complain. Resting Monday and Tuesday and then training with my mate who's being coached by IFBB Pro James Llewelin, it's gonna be a session fuelled by blue hearts and tren ace, can't wait


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Good to see you logging again mate. And +1 on looking like sh*t, I'm at that awkward stage in my cut where I've lost weight so feel small + flat, but haven't lost enough to have much definition, right head fu*k lol. I'm also jealous you're getting back on on Wednesday! Good luck :thumbup1:


It's a sh!t feeling I know 

Going to Nando's on Wednesday night since it's been ages, but after that I'm gonna start skiploading on around 3000 calories and hammer the cardio, gradually lower cals from there if/when weightloss stalls.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It's a sh!t feeling I know
> 
> Going to Nando's on Wednesday night since it's been ages, but after that I'm gonna start skiploading on around 3000 calories and hammer the cardio, gradually lower cals from there if/when weightloss stalls.


Ahhhh nandos, went there last night for my cheat meal, full chicken and chips is about 1500kcals lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Ahhhh nandos, went there last night for my cheat meal, full chicken and chips is about 1500kcals lol


So worth it though hahahaha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So today was the first day of my new cycle;

1-3 100mg Dbol ED

1-3 100mg Tren A ED

1-10 400mg Tren E PW

1-10 250mg Test E PW

Using Wildcat oils and March blue heart dbols. Jabbed 1ml Test E and 1ml Tren A in my left quad, lovely smooth injection. 2ml of Tren E in my right quad, again nice and smooth but a nicked a vein and now have a bruise 

My diet for the next few weeks will be

50g Whey 25g Almonds

5 boiled eggs

200g chicken, 25g almonds, brocolli

PreWO 30g Maltodextrin, 15g BCAA

Intra 50g Maltodextrin, 15g BCAA

PostWO 20g Maltodextrin 60g Isolate

200g Chicken, 100g white basmati rice, 100g brocolli

250g Pork mince, 100g brocolli

Pre bed 30g Casein, 25g peanut butter

Wondering what @marknorthumbria's thoughts are on the above..

I'll be doing lots of cardio, alternating between LISS and HIIT, hoping to put on a bit of lean muscle and shape up!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Excited mate. Excited and we'll jelly!

Not holding back with the dbol dose! Be interested to see how you get on with the tren over the long term, it kicked my ass last time!

Good luck pal


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> Excited mate. Excited and we'll jelly!
> 
> Not holding back with the dbol dose! Be interested to see how you get on with the tren over the long term, it kicked my ass last time!
> 
> Good luck pal


Just to get this cycle started, do the damage and get out before side effects kick in.

That's kinda why I'm running low test. I'm sure I've read that higher test than tren causes the hormonal issues that give you bad side effects. I'm not sure if it's actually true, but I guess I'll find out for myself.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders and calves*

*
*

*
Smith machine behind neck press *

3 work sets, 1 drop set

*ISO shoulder press *

3 work sets, 1 drop set

*Seated lat raises, varying incline*

3 x 50 rep sets

*Rear delt flyes*

3 work sets

*Smith machine shrugs*

Front 3 sets

Rear 3 sets

*Standing calf raises*

100 rep set, rest paused like fvck :lol:

*Seated calf raises*

100 rep set

*Hack squat calf raises *

20 rep set

Trained with my mate who's trained by James Llewellin, now I'm hanging out of my hoop!

Had some contamination in my Tren E, sending it back tomorrow and getting a replacement, top source!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

50 rep lateral raises?! You do that with the little pink 2kg dumb bells? lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> 50 rep lateral raises?! You do that with the little pink 2kg dumb bells? lol


10kg for the first 30/35 then drop to 7.5kg. It was an absolute lick out.

Strangely enough it's my lats that are killing me today, delts are fine..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 10kg for the first 30/35 then drop to 7.5kg. It was an absolute lick out.
> 
> Strangely enough it's my lats that are killing me today, delts are fine..


Weird.

So is the routine you're using all high reps for the assistance stuff? What rep range is it generally for compounds?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Weird.
> 
> So is the routine you're using all high reps for the assistance stuff? What rep range is it generally for compounds?


I'm just doing what my mate's been told to do, for now. I'll stop training with him when I go back to work. I'll probably go back to 5-8 reps on compound lifts. Want to get strong as fvck on tren then hypertrophy the fibres when I run NPP in August.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did an hour of fasted cardio this morning, much rather do them with this sorta scenery than on the treadmill in my house!!



















*Back*

*
*

*
Bent over rows *

4 work sets

*ISO Lat pulldowns*

4 work sets, 1 drop set

*ISO Lat rows *

4 work sets, 1 drop set

*Single arm DB rows *

3 work sets

*Hyper extensions*

3 work sets

Took a D Hacks power stack before the gym, had bags of energy and felt amazing! Hyper extensions cained my lower back, this might be the dbol pumps I've read about, good fun though.

Training arms tomorrow


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms!*

*
*

*
Preacher curls*

4 work sets followed by 2 drop sets

*Recline DB curls*

3 work sets

*EZ bar curls*

3 work sets 1 drop set

*Standing DB curls*

1 set each of normal curls, hammer, across chest

*CGBP*

3 work sets

*V bar push downs*

4 work sets, 1 drop set

*Single arm pull downs*

4 work sets, 1 drop set

*Wide rope push downs*

3 work sets

Finished off with an abs circuit.

Feeling the pumps off this dbol now, today was amazing! Got a feeling I'm gonna be sore tomorrow. Put 1ml Tren A in my left tricep pre workout, it's aching a bit now, I'll do the other tricep in the morning.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

This your first time on dbol? The back pumps killed me when I did the washing up lol.

On your back day, what're 'ISO Lat rows' ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> This your first time on dbol? The back pumps killed me when I did the washing up lol.
> 
> On your back day, what're 'ISO Lat rows' ?


I'm not feeling much strength increase, weight hasn't changed. But it's only day 6.

This machine


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest! *

*
*

*
Floor presses*

1 warmup set, 3 work sets, 1 drop set

*Seated incline cable flyes, superset close grip press*

4 work sets

*Flat BB bench*

3 work sets

*Decline DB flyes*

3 work sets

*Wide dips*

3 sets to failure

Finished off with an abs circuit.

Great session, could pumps and lots of energy!

Training legs tomorrow, got a session with James Llewellin, very excited and nervous at the same time :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So today I trained legs with my mate and James ( @supercell ). Thought I was going to die after the legs extensions, lots of hack squats, lunges and sissy squats followed. I really was ready to die by the end :lol:

Looking forward to getting another session next week


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest is still hurting from Monday. Usually I don't get leg DOMS until 2 days after leg day, this morning my bumcheeks and quads are aching so bad. Gonna do some cardio in a bit.

Also I think the tren is kicking in, couldn't sleep well last night despite being knackered last night.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> So today I trained legs with my mate and James ( @supercell ). Thought I was going to die after the legs extensions, lots of hack squats, lunges and sissy squats followed. I really was ready to die by the end :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to getting another session next week


Had a few sessions with james when he was based in kent. Killer sessions but learnt a lot. Your half dying and he just smiles at you - bastard in a nice way!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Had a few sessions with james when he was based in kent. Killer sessions but learnt a lot. Your half dying and he just smiles at you - bastard in a nice way!!


Exactly that. We must've done maybe 10 sets on leg extensions and then he said that's the warmup done! My quads were on fire at that point haha!!

After summer hopefully I can work a bit closer with him and slab on some muscle!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders *

*
*

*
Military Press*

1 rep in front of face, 1 rep behind neck, 4 work sets.

*ISO Shoulder Press *

3 work sets, 1 drop set

*Bent over flyes, superset reverse pec Dec *

3 work sets

*Front shrugs *

3 work sets

*Rear shrugs *

3 work sets

Finished off with some ab work.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

No laterals raises ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> No laterals raises ?


Oh shlt knew I left something out lol!

Just on the way to train back hams and calves


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back and calves *

*
*

*
Pull ups *

3 work sets

*Lat pull over *

1 warm up set, 3 work sets, 1 drop set

*Close grip pull downs *

3 work sets

*Straight arm pull downs S/S dumbell rows *

3 work sets

*Hyper extensions*

3 work sets

*Standing calf raises *

100 reps, rest paused

*Leg press calf raises *

100 reps, rest paused

*Bodyweight calf raises *

3 work sets to failure

Brutal session. Didn't sleep last night, had around 2 hours sleep between 6 and 8am. Going to have a bath in a min and get my head down. Got my ex Mrs coming around tonight so I doubt I'll get much sleep tonight either haha


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of calf work :lol: Have you used high volume reps with them before? I need to try something new as the fcukers won't grow.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Wow, that's a lot of calf work :lol: Have you used high volume reps with them before? I need to try something new as the fcukers won't grow.


Forgot I had a journal on here, I have been training I swear :lol:

Never mate. I've tried 5 x dropsets, pyramids, heavy and less reps, lighter and more reps, now I'm trying out volume. Over 6 foot tall and 15" calves is not a good look :lol:

Oh and I've just had my third tren e jab, been on tren ace for 15 days now and haven't noticed anything. No real strength gains, looking a bit fuller but that's probably from the dbol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Forgot I had a journal on here, I have been training I swear :lol:
> 
> Never mate. I've tried 5 x dropsets, pyramids, heavy and less reps, lighter and more reps, now I'm trying out volume. Over 6 foot tall and 15" calves is not a good look :lol:
> 
> Oh and I've just had my third tren e jab, been on tren ace for 15 days now and haven't noticed anything. No real strength gains, looking a bit fuller but that's probably from the dbol.


6', 15" calves crew here too, I'm going to try and train them 3x a week this bulk, want at least another 2 inches on them before I'll be happy.

That's strange, do you think it's underdosed/bunk?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> 6', 15" calves crew here too, I'm going to try and train them 3x a week this bulk, want at least another 2 inches on them before I'll be happy.
> 
> That's strange, do you think it's underdosed/bunk?


Fvck our lives. If I wear shorts that come past my knees I actually look like I skip leg day :lol:

I don't want to say it lol. Everyone else thinks that WC tren is potent stuff, I hope the tren e is decent. But yeah right now I'm on 1.1g of tren and it doesn't feel like it..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fvck our lives. If I wear shorts that come past my knees I actually look like I skip leg day :lol:
> 
> I don't want to say it lol. Everyone else thinks that WC tren is potent stuff, I hope the tren e is decent. But yeah right now I'm on 1.1g of tren and it doesn't feel like it..


Calves? What are they?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Calves? What are they?


Wish I was short sometimes, they always have shorter limbs which makes muscles look bigger. I bet you don't even have to train yours and they're sick.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Wish I was short sometimes, they always have shorter limbs which makes muscles look bigger. I bet you don't even have to train yours and they're sick.


My calves are non existent. My thighs are top heavy. I have legs like carrots


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Calves? What are they?


Welcome back Mr Pieman


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rough as a badger's ersehole the last few days, think it was from my tren jab on Tuesday.

Trained legs on Tuesday and the DOMS are insane, coupled with general aches that come with flu, I'm having a bad time.

Haven't trained yesterday or today, might train tomorrow. Picking up a new car in the morning


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@Tom90 How's the cycle going mate? Been a month so I wanna see some pics of these gainzzz. I start mine in a week or two and I can't wait! And it's only low dose test and var


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cycle is so so, not really impressed tbh.

When I was working overseas I put on quite a bit of fat, also started getting gyno but had no access to meds so my nips are disgusting right now. Waiting on some Letro and Anavar in the post.

Weight atm is 91.2kg first thing in the morning. I'll put photos up when I get a bit leaner and my nips are flatter.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Cycle is so so, not really impressed tbh.
> 
> When I was working overseas I put on quite a bit of fat, also started getting gyno but had no access to meds so my nips are disgusting right now. Waiting on some Letro and Anavar in the post.
> 
> Weight atm is 91.2kg first thing in the morning. I'll put photos up when I get a bit leaner and my nips are flatter.


Well that's a bit sh!t, but if you know what you're doing with the Letro you'll be fine :thumbup1: I have just decided to add tren into my cycle, 300mg/w, gunna be good!! (hopefully)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Well that's a bit sh!t, but if you know what you're doing with the Letro you'll be fine :thumbup1: I have just decided to add tren into my cycle, 300mg/w, gunna be good!! (hopefully)


Yeah mate, 2.5mg a day for about 6 weeks, hopefully that'll shift it!

How much test and Var are you running? I'm now on 250mg test and 600mg tren. The only side effect I'm getting is that my cardio is suffering. Sleeping like a baby, no paranoia or other mental sides. Hoping the var will give a bit of vascularity and help to shift a little bit of fat.

Currently on ~3000 cals a day with carbs intra and post workout. Doing lots of steady state cardio and sometimes crossfit WODs before work. Lifting 2 days on 1 day off, usually legs, shoulders and arms, rest, back, chest, rest.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah mate, 2.5mg a day for about 6 weeks, hopefully that'll shift it!
> 
> How much test and Var are you running? I'm now on 250mg test and 600mg tren. The only side effect I'm getting is that my cardio is suffering. Sleeping like a baby, no paranoia or other mental sides. Hoping the var will give a bit of vascularity and help to shift a little bit of fat.
> 
> Currently on ~3000 cals a day with carbs intra and post workout. Doing lots of steady state cardio and sometimes crossfit WODs before work. Lifting 2 days on 1 day off, usually legs, shoulders and arms, rest, back, chest, rest.


Low sides sounds good and so does your diet/training. I'm going to do 1:1 and see how I get on, it's not a massive cycle but I don't plan to put much muscle on, going to eat around maintenance and hopefully recomp the muscle I've lost cutting natty the past 2 months.

Cycle is gunna be

Test E - 300mg 1-8

Tren A - 300mg 1-6

Test P - 300mg 1-3

Var - 75mg 1-8 (starting a week before)

Only running 6 weeks as I'm going on holiday then,, what do you think?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Low sides sounds good and so does your diet/training. I'm going to do 1:1 and see how I get on, it's not a massive cycle but I don't plan to put much muscle on, going to eat around maintenance and hopefully recomp the muscle I've lost cutting natty the past 2 months.
> 
> Cycle is gunna be
> 
> ...


Cycle looks good to me mate, would probably up your tren dose a little bit. 2 weeks ago I increased it to 600mg tren e and no bad side effects so far, apart from a bit of breathlessness now and again.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs!*

*
*

*
Leg Extensions*

60lbs x 20

65lbs x 18

70lbs x 16

75lbs x 14

80lbs x 12

85lbs x 10

90lbs x 8

Triple drop set 120lbs, 95lbs, 70lbs all to failure

45lbs x 50 upper partials

45lbs x 50 lower partials

*Hack Squat*

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

Each rep was done all the way to the bottom, half way back up, back down, then back to the start position. Massive lick out, even with kid's weights.

*Lying Leg Curls *

48kg x 12

52kg x 12

56kg x 12

60kg x 10, dropset 40kg x F

*Walking DB Lunges*

7.5kg each hand, 3 sets of 12

*Standing Calf Raises*

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Haven't updated with training in a while, haven't really been logging workouts either. Focusing a lot on time under tension, squeezing and contracting, rather than just trying to get as many reps, with the heaviest weight, that I can manage. Will make more of an effort from now on. Back day tomorrow!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Cycle looks good to me mate, would probably up your tren dose a little bit. 2 weeks ago I increased it to 600mg tren e and no bad side effects so far, apart from a bit of breathlessness now and again.


Good to hear. I'll see how I get on, I've got enough to increase it if I need to.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*
*

*
Smith Machine BOR*

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

57.5kg x 9

*Pull Over Machine*

10 plates x 15

11 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

13 plates x 15

*Single Arm Lat Pull Downs*

40lbs x 15

45lbs x 15

50lbs x 15

Gym is getting a bit of a refurb so had to make do with what equipment was still useable, not a bad session considering. I've only just realised I could've thrown in t bar rows at some point, next time.

Shoulders + triceps tomorrow should be fun..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*
*

*
Smith Machine BOR*

Bar+40kg x 15

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

57.5kg x 11 RP, DS 40kg x f

*Pull Over Machine*

10 plates x 15

11 x 15

12 x 15

13 x 15

*Single Arm Pull Downs*

40lbs x 15

45lbs x 15

50lbs x 15

*T Bar Rows*

30kg x 15

40kg x 15 RP

41.25kg x 11 RP, DS 25kg x f

I log every workout but I'm pretty sh!t at keeping this journal updated..

Getting some real good pumps in the gym, I've only been on CR Var 1 week and so far so good! Really enjoying training atm.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*
*

*
DB Press*

30kg x 13

30kg x 9

30kg x 7, DS 15kg x f

*Smith OHP*

Bar+30kg x 15

40kg x 15

45kg x 12

50kg x 10, DS 30kg x f

*
Facepulls*

60lbs x 15

60lbs x 15

60lbs x 15

*Cable Lat Raises*

5lbs x 15

5lbs x 15

5lbs x 15

15lbs x 25 partials

Really good session this week, increased weight and or reps since last week, feel like I could do more next week too


----------

